# Getting ready for IVF September / October buddies.



## xMissxZoiex

Hey!,

I'm getting ready to start our IVF cycle, I'm so nervous and excited at the same time.

I'm starting my down reg on Wednesday !!

Anyone else starting around the same time?.

Xxxx

List of lovely ladies on the same journey!

Me (xMissxZoiex) - starting down reg 11th September (long protocol) 1st DR scan 26/09, Stimms to start 30/09 EC estimated 13/10
JessicaG121 - Startimg Stims 15th September - EC 1st oct
Pinkie3 - currently down regging awaiting. 1st scan & start Menopur 12/09 - EC 27/9 - 5 eggs collected fertilized by ICSI
Bettybee1 - awaiting the start of Stims - EC estimated for 6th oct
Mishc - starting down reg 22nd sept
Louise31 - starting Stims 9th sept! PUPO with one embie! :baby: Fingers crossed for LOUISE everyone!!
Emmi - stimming awaiting the growth of her follies! - PUPO with two embies!! :baby::baby: Fingers crossed for EMMI EVERYONE! testing date 04/10
JuniperJules - Awaiting October start date!
Charlie00134 - Matched and awaiting cycle 
Cranberry - FET scheduled for 10/22
Babecakes - 3rd round of full IVF after failed FET, transfer estimated for October
Pbl_ge - long protocol IVF. Lupron starts 10/7, then Gonal-F on 10/18.
Cjohnson13 - TRIGGER 9/15, retrieval 9/17!! 11 EGGS retrieved! 11 mature 9 fertilized, et 1 perfect hatching blast and 7 frosties in the 2ww beta 10/7 - PUPO :baby: Fingers crossed for CJOHNSON EVERYONE
Complicated - FET scheduled for Sept 25th! First frozen, after successful fresh IVF over two years ago which resulted in DD.
tcreasey88 - Awaiting First urologist appointment 25/09
Chris_25 - Stimms started 20/09
comicmom - second round of IVF Sept, 6 eggs fertilized normally after ICSI, but only 1 look to be "fair." :baby: transferred 3 additional "poor" embies, :baby: :baby: :baby: - Fingers Crossed for COMICMOM EVERYONE!.
Keeda - First IVF, Stims in Jul, ER Mid Jul, OHSS Moderate, ET Postponed to Sep, AA AB 5 day Blastocyst transferred on 23/09 - PUPO with twin :baby: :baby: On Progestrone suppository, Blood test 07/10


----------



## JessicaG121

I am! I just got my calendar today. I start stimulation on Sep 15 with ER scheduled for Sep 30/Oct. 1.

I am doing a frozen cycle, as we were invited to join a clinical trial and it saved us 3K. So, because of that, I won't do implantation until early in November. The embryos will sit on ice for about 40 days.


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies,

We have just started our first IVF cycle i am on day 9 of down regging with Burserelin, I have first scan Thurs to hopefully start stims with Menopur, if all goes to plan EC will be around 23rd Sept. Yes its all very nerve wrecking but so exciting.

MissZ, what protocol you doing?

Good luck and baby dust to you both.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

JessicaG121 said:


> I am! I just got my calendar today. I start stimulation on Sep 15 with ER scheduled for Sep 30/Oct. 1.
> 
> I am doing a frozen cycle, as we were invited to join a clinical trial and it saved us 3K. So, because of that, I won't do implantation until early in November. The embryos will sit on ice for about 40 days.

How interesting!! It's great you managed to save 3k.



Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We have just started our first IVF cycle i am on day 9 of down regging with Burserelin, I have first scan Thurs to hopefully start stims with Menopur, if all goes to plan EC will be around 23rd Sept. Yes its all very nerve wrecking but so exciting.
> 
> MissZ, what protocol you doing?
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you both.

I'm doing long protocol as I'm donating at the same time, my EC is estimated for 13th October which is our 1st wedding anniversary. I'm starting Burserelin Wednesday I've going for my teach tomorrow morning, I'm not feeling nervous about it yet but im sure I will when I get in the car lol. 


I worried about getting the injections wrong and ruining the whole cycle :dohh:


----------



## bettybee1

Hey zoie !! 

I've been through 2 failed ivfs this year but will be starting my 3rd ivf as egg sharing as soon as my next period turns up which will be in 2 weeks am
On the short protocl so egg collection will prob be around the 6th of October ish !! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Bettybee, sorry to hear about your failed cycles :(. Fingers crossed its third time lucky for you!!. 

Shall I make a list of everyone's dates and things on the first post? It might be nice to add everyone's progress in the first post :) xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah that b a good idea if you want hunnie xxzp


----------



## MishC

Hi Ladies - I'm starting IVF this month.

I will start down regging on 22nd Sep with Burserelin.

Exciting times


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies!
Finally I start short protocol tomorrow! I had my bloods and baseline scan today.First injection tomorrow afternoon. Soooooooooo excited to be getting started!


----------



## Emmi

G'day all!! I few lovely familiar names  Am currently stimming with my first stimms scan tomorrow - totally nervous and worrying about it all......Hoping my little follies are growing!!!

Great idea Zoie if you do that - lets make it another fabulous positive thread!!! xxx


----------



## louise31

Well first injection is complete! It wasn't too bad. It was the thought of it more than anything! Husband was amazingly calm so I am very lucky that he doesnt mind giving the injections. Roll on stims day 2.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Woohoo for day one done Louise !.

I did my injection teach today so I got injected too lol. It was so easy :)


----------



## Emmi

The injections do get easier so hang on in there Ladies - all easy peasy after a while :flower:

My first stimms scans - from what I recall - I have about 10 or so follies on my right sizes between 7 and 11 and about 6 or so follies on my left about the same size. My lining is 6.8....I haven't got a clue what any of this means but the nurse was pleased and said to introduce my menupur tomorrow along with gonal and burserelin. 

All going well - EC beginning with next week. 

Totally nerve wracking!!!

xxx


----------



## JessicaG121

I'm so excited for all of out hat have started before me! I'm supposed to start injections on Saturday... I still haven't gotten my meds... It seems the dr and the pharmacy are having communication issues. :grr:

Oh well. As long as I can start on time. It feels like a lot of "hurry up and wait". Especially since we Are doing a frozen cycle.


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls, we were supposed to be starting next week, but have to postpone till October bcos OH is going away for 10 days and it could've meant him being away during EC ( dependant on when AF actually arrives and when EC ending up being done). Would be insane to take that chance so October it is. It'll b great to be watching and learning how all of you guys go in September- very exciting! 

Emmi, sounds like its going really well for you so far ; )


----------



## Emmi

Juniperjules said:


> Hi girls, we were supposed to be starting next week, but have to postpone till October bcos OH is going away for 10 days and it could've meant him being away during EC ( dependant on when AF actually arrives and when EC ending up being done). Would be insane to take that chance so October it is. It'll b great to be watching and learning how all of you guys go in September- very exciting!
> 
> Emmi, sounds like its going really well for you so far ; )

It will be here before you know it! Lots of time to prepare - protein protein and a bit more protein :winkwink:

I keep thinking that something awful is going to happen - gotta keep the faith and keep positive! :dance: xxx


----------



## Emmi

JessicaG121 said:


> I'm so excited for all of out hat have started before me! I'm supposed to start injections on Saturday... I still haven't gotten my meds... It seems the dr and the pharmacy are having communication issues. :grr:
> 
> Oh well. As long as I can start on time. It feels like a lot of "hurry up and wait". Especially since we Are doing a frozen cycle.

I remember waiting for my meds - you just want to get started so you can feel like you are moving on your journey! Hope that you get your meds soon. :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome juniperjules!! It's a pain waiting for October but it will be here before you know it, are you on short protocol? We could be cycling together too :)

Jessica, I bet it's frustrating waiting for your drugs, I was lucky that ours was really quick and easy. 

Day 1 of down reg is tomorrow!! Eek finally starting, I tell you what girls I'm more than ready to get this TTC section of my life done!! (Until the next time anyway lol)


----------



## bettybee1

Zoie- just seen on another thread your egg sharing at CARE
Me too !!!! Which one you at ? X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm at the nottingham one!, which one are you at?.

How are you finding care?


----------



## bettybee1

Am at Sheffield !! 

Erm well they have been okay is far !! A lot better than my local hosptial where I have had my other ivfs although I got satlitesd through too care manchester and care manchester were okay , I was Onli there for EC & ET 

Hoping sheffiled are tonnes better !! What drug are you triggering with ? X


----------



## Emmi

Zoie and Bettybee - I am at Care Northampton. Did you know that there is a forum there too?? It's handy when asking questions about the facility!:flower:


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah But wouldn't let me post or ought on it !! X


----------



## Emmi

bettybee1 said:


> Yeah But wouldn't let me post or ought on it !! X

Really!! How rude!!! x


----------



## bettybee1

Haha I mean I can't post on it on the bottom of the page it says you can't post can't reply I don't know why :/ !!! Probs best staying off there anyway as am egg sharing and have too be super confidential id probley slip up somewhere hahax


----------



## Becki09

Hi Ladies

I'm waiting for AF to arrive then can go in for baseline scan and hopefully then start stimming. AF Due tomorrow but not having many AF pains yet so knowing my luck it'l be slightly delayed. Not good when Im already soo excited/nervous to get started.
Were going to be doing the ICSI Short protocol 

Be good to have buddy's going through the same thing at the same time.

Wishing everybody lots of Luck


----------



## bettybee1

Hiys Becky is this ur 1st cycle ?? Where you cycling ? Xx


----------



## Emmi

bettybee1 said:


> Haha I mean I can't post on it on the bottom of the page it says you can't post can't reply I don't know why :/ !!! Probs best staying off there anyway as am egg sharing and have too be super confidential id probley slip up somewhere hahax

Ha - I would be useless at being confidential! Best stay on here then:happydance: x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm triggering with Pregnyl I believe I don't have my notes to hand though so could be wrong lol. I stay away from the care forum too as I'm egg sharing also, I'm always afraid of saying something that I should t lol.

Welcome Becki!! :D


----------



## Juniperjules

xMissxZoiex said:


> Welcome juniperjules!! It's a pain waiting for October but it will be here before you know it, are you on short protocol? We could be cycling together too :)
> 
> Jessica, I bet it's frustrating waiting for your drugs, I was lucky that ours was really quick and easy.
> 
> Day 1 of down reg is tomorrow!! Eek finally starting, I tell you what girls I'm more than ready to get this TTC section of my life done!! (Until the next time anyway lol)

Hiya! I don't know wot protocol I'm on yet. I do know that the doctor said I would start injecting on day 2, and nothing was mentioned about going on the bcp? So I'm thinking is that a short protocol?

Emmi, your doing great! Am watching your progress with anticipation : )


----------



## JessicaG121

I assume I'm short protocol too, though to be honest, I don't understand the difference. :huh:


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, I am finally catching up on some threads. It's great to hear everyone's injections are going well.

AF finally arrived today so i can have my baseline scan tomorrow and hopefully starts stims, very nervous and excited. 

Becki - my AF was a few days late i can usually tell when its going to arrive but this month, nothing, then this morning its there - very odd! Hope you dont have to wait much longer.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Becki09

bettybee1 said:


> Hiys Becky is this ur 1st cycle ?? Where you cycling ? Xx



Yep first cycle, were at the Hewitt centre at Liverpool Women's hospital :happydance:

Stil waiting for AF, dont think it'l be too long as cramps seem to be getting worse, just wish it would hurry up_
Glad your's arrived this morning Pinkie


----------



## charlie00134

Hi, can I join? I'm on egg share and found out I was matched yesterday I don't have a cycle so they're inducing AF to match me with the other lady whenever that is. I don't have my dates yet but I think it'll be October.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Juniperjules said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Welcome juniperjules!! It's a pain waiting for October but it will be here before you know it, are you on short protocol? We could be cycling together too :)
> 
> Jessica, I bet it's frustrating waiting for your drugs, I was lucky that ours was really quick and easy.
> 
> Day 1 of down reg is tomorrow!! Eek finally starting, I tell you what girls I'm more than ready to get this TTC section of my life done!! (Until the next time anyway lol)
> 
> Hiya! I don't know wot protocol I'm on yet. I do know that the doctor said I would start injecting on day 2, and nothing was mentioned about going on the bcp? So I'm thinking is that a short protocol?
> 
> Emmi, your doing great! Am watching your progress with anticipation : )Click to expand...

Sounds like you are on short protocol, I'm not sure why some people go on bcp before IVF I'm on long protocol and not had to go on anything like that.



Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am finally catching up on some threads. It's great to hear everyone's injections are going well.
> 
> AF finally arrived today so i can have my baseline scan tomorrow and hopefully starts stims, very nervous and excited.
> 
> Becki - my AF was a few days late i can usually tell when its going to arrive but this month, nothing, then this morning its there - very odd! Hope you dont have to wait much longer.
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

Good luck for your baseline scan! Exciting stuff :D



Becki09 said:


> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiys Becky is this ur 1st cycle ?? Where you cycling ? Xx
> 
> Yep first cycle, were at the Hewitt centre at Liverpool Women's hospital :happydance:
> 
> Stil waiting for AF, dont think it'l be too long as cramps seem to be getting worse, just wish it would hurry up_
> Glad your's arrived this morning PinkieClick to expand...

Isn't it funny how we have all wished for AF to stay away and now we want it to come lol.



charlie00134 said:


> Hi, can I join? I'm on egg share and found out I was matched yesterday I don't have a cycle so they're inducing AF to match me with the other lady whenever that is. I don't have my dates yet but I think it'll be October.

Hey Charlie, congrats on being matched!! There are a few girls in here that are sharing me included :).


----------



## Emmi

My follies are slowly growing on the stimms drugs - another scan on Friday and if everything is okay - then EC on Monday or Tuesday - Lordy Lordy!!! My head is mush at the moment!!!! :wacko:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm so glad I'm eligible to share, saves money and helps another family too :D


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies! Day 3 of stims complete had bloods checked today and will be checked again on friday. On to 2 injections tomorrow - menopur and cetrotide. I am starting to feel like a pin cushion and am getting more and more used to the needle. I wont look at it though as my dh does them. I cant believe that he actually said he enjoys doing them!! Dont know how to take that really. I asked him if he enjoyed inflicting pain on me!!? Lol! Roll on the double injection tomorrow and scan on monday to see how follies are developing.


----------



## charlie00134

Are the injections like needles or more like Eli-pens?
Hope the scan goes well :)


----------



## louise31

Mine are definitely like needles!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My down reg injections are proper needles, but my Stims are a pen. My Pregnyl is a needle too.

Day 1 of injections at home done successfully, I was so nervous lol.

Ill take some pictures of my needles tomorrow I'm curious to see if they vary from clinic to clinic.

Good night guys. Xx


----------



## Bebecake

Hi ladies!! 

I hope I can join! I'm going through my 3rd round of full IVF. I just had a failed FET. I'm from Texas, and I'm praying this is the last round I need! 

I start lupron this week, and I'll have my transfer sometime in October.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## charlie00134

I'd hoped they'd be pens, I'm not scared of needles but I'm not exactly okay with them and I know hubby won't be of any help lol. 
I'm hoping I get a call today with more details because at the moment I'm totally in the dark on this.


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies! 
Day 4 of injections complete! Phew!! We did our first double injection tonight menopur and then cetrotide. I have got used to the menopur now but our first cetrotide was quite uncomfortable and I have been left with a little rash and redness and itchy around injection site. Is this normal? The needle for that injection was definitely fatter and bigger than the menopur.


----------



## louise31

Dont worry charlie! Its not as bad as you think its going to be. Is there anyone who could do your injections though?


----------



## charlie00134

I think hubby would squirm away or hurt me so I'll do it myself I think. 
I'm mainly scared cos I just don't have a clue what will happen next, all I know is I'm matched, that's it! :/


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi! Can I join? I'm about to start my first long protocol IVF. BCP starts on Saturday. Lupron starts 10/7, then Gonal-F on 10/18. Am nervous and excited! Would love to share this journey with others. :friends:

Good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## complicated

FET scheduled for Sept 25th! First frozen for me, I had a successful fresh IVF over two years ago which resulted in my DD. Hoping for another miracle! I love being pregnant and cant wait to experience all of it again...If it takes I would be due mid june. Praying for a bfp!


----------



## JessicaG121

I finally got everything sorted with the pharmacy. $2986 for all of the meds. I was not initially expecting that.... But I was prepared for it today. Follistim, Menopor, Ganirelix, hcg and some antibiotic (the only thing insurance will cover :lol:)

Just waiting for AF. I think it will start tomorrow. A couple days late, but I'm really stressed out by all of this. I haven't even done a hpt... For the first cycle in two years. Weird. If all goes as planned, baseline scan on Wednesday!


----------



## JessicaG121

Also--Louise, 

I love your pup! I have two cavaliers. :)


----------



## charlie00134

I've had a call that I've got norethisterone coming to start Monday and then I'm going on Tuesday for the rest of my treatment plan.


----------



## bettybee1

Charlie- Glad you can start quick :) b
!!! 


Hope everyone el se Is okay !!! 

I havent ovulted This cycle so dont have a club if My period Is gunna come Now or in a week :/ so annoying!!!! Just wanda get stimming !! Arghh!!!! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls I haven't been on much, I have my 2yo niece today so doubt i will get a chance today lol ill update the main page as soon as I can lol :D


----------



## charlie00134

I'm so excited and nervous, estimated egg collection is around the 9th Oct.


----------



## louise31

That is brilliant charlie!! I am going to ask for mine when I have my bloods done in the morning. 5th day of stims done today and straight after the citrotide I had a feeling of nausia but luckily it has gone now. Hope I am nearing half way now!!?


----------



## louise31

Jessica what are your cavaliers names? Mine is called charlie. He is like my baby x


----------



## JessicaG121

I have Paris (m Blenheim) and lily (f tri color). :)


----------



## cranberry

Hi ladies, may I join? I have FET scheduled for 10/22. Although I've had a successful fresh IVF cycle (the boy will be 2 soon), it's still a bit nerve wracking.

I'm on bcp now and Lupron shots next week and add estrogen patches on 10/1. 

Good luck to us all :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome all the new ladies :)

Trying to catch up on to thread now.

Last nights needle was a pain last night, I think it was because I bruised last time I injected in that side, not a big bruise but it stung more than normal, so I had a sulk and went to bed early lol.


----------



## charlie00134

Where are you supposed to inject?


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies I have just been for my bloods checked and have just had a phone call from one of the nurses for me to up my dose of menopur to 187.5. Currently my blood level is 592 - they like it to be between 500-600 on day 6.


----------



## charlie00134

That's good I'm assuming?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

charlie00134 said:



> Where are you supposed to inject?

Into my lower stomach, to the side alternating each day.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sounds good Louise :)


----------



## charlie00134

Maybe for once I'll be glad of my spare tyre lol


----------



## louise31

You will be glad of a bit extra flab. My belly is swelling!! I bought some jogging bottoms today as cant bear anything too tight around my waist.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I had 8 days of stims tonight will be 9 days but my e2 is only 640. They said 5 follies on the right and 4 on the left.... Some already mature they said tues or wed for ec....... Does my e2 sound low? I just want healthy eggs I was hoping over 10 eggs but that's not happening


----------



## charlie00134

I'm really worried about sitting at my desk with a sore belly, I need to wear smart clothes too :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Cjohnson13 said:


> I had 8 days of stims tonight will be 9 days but my e2 is only 640. They said 5 follies on the right and 4 on the left.... Some already mature they said tues or wed for ec....... Does my e2 sound low? I just want healthy eggs I was hoping over 10 eggs but that's not happening

I haven't got that far into my cycle yet si I have no clue Hun, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Xxxxx



charlie00134 said:


> I'm really worried about sitting at my desk with a sore belly, I need to wear smart clothes too :(

Can't you wear button trousers and undo them when you sit?. I'd be very trmpted to do that if I was sore. I'm not sore at all but I don't know if that's just because I'm down regging not stimming yet.


----------



## Becki09

JessicaG121 said:


> I finally got everything sorted with the pharmacy. $2986 for all of the meds. I was not initially expecting that.... But I was prepared for it today. Follistim, Menopor, Ganirelix, hcg and some antibiotic (the only thing insurance will cover :lol:)
> 
> Just waiting for AF. I think it will start tomorrow. A couple days late, but I'm really stressed out by all of this. I haven't even done a hpt... For the first cycle in two years. Weird. If all goes as planned, baseline scan on Wednesday!

Hi Ladies

I too have been waiting for AF to arrive, should of been here on Monday and left me wondering what's going on all week. Had pains but not as bad then would disappear, felt lousy and had sore nipples for the past two days, even did a HPT just to rule that out, I kind of knew it would be bfn.
I have just been to the loo tho and was streak of blood so hoping this is her beginning, can ring the hewitt centre in the morning and arrange baseline scan. 

Did AF arrive Jessica?


----------



## Cjohnson13

I got the call! Hcg trigger tonight an egg retrieval Tuesday!!


----------



## charlie00134

I could wear button but knowing my luck I'd forget to do them back up and I'd flash the office lol


----------



## louise31

Cjohnson13 said:


> I got the call! Hcg trigger tonight an egg retrieval Tuesday!!

Thats brilliant! Just out of curiosity what protocol are you on and how many days did you stim for? I am currently on day 7 of stims and am on short protocol. Good luck with the trigger!! Exciting times.:happydance:


----------



## Cjohnson13

I ended up doing 9 days of stims overall


----------



## louise31

That's great so when i go for my scan tomorrow morning I could be triggering within the next few days. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Cjohnson13

Yay Louise! It's exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time


----------



## louise31

it certainly is!! but it is largely out of our hands and we have to put our trust in the professionals!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

How many follies do they think you have? They only see 9 juicy ones for me


----------



## louise31

I wont know till I have my scan tomorrow. I will let you know then x


----------



## Cjohnson13

Gluck tomorrow!


----------



## bettybee1

Everyone sounds like you are all moving in the right direction !! 


Charlie- your belly won't get sore coz off the injections its after EC when it's sore on my last cycle I gOt 16 eggs and hyperstimmed abit and I still wasn't that bad only sore for 2 days xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'll just fake a tummy bug then lol.
Good luck to those that have things going on today!


----------



## louise31

Hi I just had my day 8 scan at st marys and have 8 follicles on right and 6 on left measuring 13mm. Hopefully this is good at this stage?? Estimated ec is friday monday or tues. Go back for another scan on weds.


----------



## tcreasey88

Hi Ladies, I am hoping and praying that I will be able to join this thread properly, but for the moment I will just have to watch! We have our first urologist appt next wed (25th) at bourn hall, to discuss how to go forward after OH has severe azoospermia. 

So I'm praying they will just give us the ok there and then to start icsi, as we have spent 3 years now having all the tests etc.

So I wondered if that were the case, where do they start the icsi in relation to your cycle, do i wait for AF? Just need something to think about to past the next 8 days :-/
We have waited 3 years but this last week is going to be the worst! lol.

Thanks ladies for listening and look forward to sharing my journey with you all, and hopefully gettin our BFP's together! :) xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Abouslelty gutted , I was supposed too be starting my cycle this month now have too wait till end off october as the nurse who deals with donation & sync cycles forgot too tell the main nurse about my August period :( and though I was starting end of August so they preped the recipient lady an now the poor poor woman who has waited long enuf for my eggs will have too wait till oct too :( poor thing I actually cried for her ! She waited so long for someone too come along with my dodgy rare blood group awww :( xxx


----------



## Cjohnson13

So sorry to hear about that Betty, Louise woohoo sounds really good!!! I go for my er tomorrow! So excited and nervous


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Omg Betty!!! That's awful how can something like that just skip her mind??!! I hope she gave a good apology for it!.

Is anyone else having bad breakouts on Suprecur?? I've always been extremely fortunate with my skin but right now I'm so dry and I've got spots galore on my face urgh!!


----------



## bettybee1

Noone said sorry coz o was talking too a diferent nurse but she was just like these things happen and I was like what ?! Only when people make mistakes bah! Just feel or the poor woman she has been waiting since 2012 !!!! X


----------



## bettybee1

Zoie- yeah it's completely normal for break outs it's all the strong hormones in your system that your not used too x


----------



## Juniperjules

bettybee1 said:


> Noone said sorry coz o was talking too a diferent nurse but she was just like these things happen and I was like what ?! Only when people make mistakes bah! Just feel or the poor woman she has been waiting since 2012 !!!! X

God that sucks Bettybee!! Bloody incompetence if u ask me! Stuffs up things for 2 women!! It's disappointing having the month pushed back- my IVF has been put a month also to next cycle. Annoying but I guess it'll come soon enough.


----------



## tcreasey88

bettybee1 said:


> Abouslelty gutted , I was supposed too be starting my cycle this month now have too wait till end off october as the nurse who deals with donation & sync cycles forgot too tell the main nurse about my August period :( and though I was starting end of August so they preped the recipient lady an now the poor poor woman who has waited long enuf for my eggs will have too wait till oct too :( poor thing I actually cried for her ! She waited so long for someone too come along with my dodgy rare blood group awww :( xxx

So sorry Betty, It's just so unfair all the waiting...but stay strong, we've all waited so long already! :hugs: chin up xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I've had my prep appointment today and my injection training. 
I'm on Norethisterone until the 25th September. Then on CD2 I start on 150mg of Fostimon per day then a blood test at day 6 then I'll be on Cetritide although I'm not sure of the dose, It's one syringe and one vial of powder stuff. I have to inject them between 4-7pm but it can vary, it doesn't have to be the exact time every day. Then they'll be a scan around day 9 ish


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Woohoo Charlie!! Things are really getting moving for you!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

11eggs retrieved!!!! I'm pretty sore now though but totally didn't think there was 11!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay!!! Congrats 11 is amazing xx


----------



## louise31

Cjohnson13 said:


> 11eggs retrieved!!!! I'm pretty sore now though but totally didn't think there was 11!

That is fantastic news! Well done! How many follicles did you have? I have 14 and am just wondering about eggs. Got day 10 scan tomorrow.


----------



## charlie00134

Wow 11 is brill, well done!


----------



## tcreasey88

Yay for 11! Xx


----------



## Cjohnson13

They only counted 9 follies but some must have been hidden


----------



## JessicaG121

I'm finally starting my IVF cycle tomorrow! I'm so excited to be starting. I have my meds in the fridge and am ready to go. Tomorrow morning, I have my baseline ultrasound & sign all of the paperwork. Oh yeah, and they want their money. I've never spent this amount at once. I hope my bank doesn't stop the payment. :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That's great Jessica!!! Xx


----------



## Emmi

Just a little update - am PUPO with 2 little embabys! Keeping everything crossed!

Good wishes to everyone going through it all!!!:flower: xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Emmi said:


> Just a little update - am PUPO with 2 little embabys! Keeping everything crossed!
> 
> Good wishes to everyone going through it all!!!:flower: xxx

Woop woop! Fingers crossed


----------



## Emmi

charlie00134 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Just a little update - am PUPO with 2 little embabys! Keeping everything crossed!
> 
> Good wishes to everyone going through it all!!!:flower: xxx
> 
> Woop woop! Fingers crossedClick to expand...

Many thanks! Good luck on your journey!!


----------



## louise31

That is brilliant jessica! Good luck.
I had another scan - day 10 this morning and I have one follicles that is a good size and raring to go and five are nearly there. The rest are on their way! Still not ready for egg collection. Should hopefully trigger saturday night for monday. I have another scan on friday to confirm that follies are ready I hope!!!


----------



## JessicaG121

Emmi- congrats! Fingers crossed. :)

I'm a little nervous. I had my baseline ultrasound this morning. The techs threw out a lot of numbers, which meant nothing to me & discussed something "floating". There was also a lot of "hmmmmm". 

I'm also starting to get really nervous about the clinical trial. I'm so afraid I'll end up in the unsuccessful group....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Emmi said:


> Just a little update - am PUPO with 2 little embabys! Keeping everything crossed!
> 
> Good wishes to everyone going through it all!!!:flower: xxx

Omg Emmi yay!!! Everything crossed for you. Are you waiting for testing day?


----------



## cranberry

Congrats to those of you making progress and Emmi on being pupo with twins! So sorry about the setbacks some of you have experienced.

I joined this thread a few days ago but I may have been too eager :haha:

I think I belong in an FET thread. But here goes anyways. 

I am on birth control and start shots on Saturday. Good news is I was grudgingly getting ready to pay nearly $1000 out of pocket for meds but found out it's covered by insurance and I am paying something like $35! :happydance:

My worry is getting help the day of transfer and the day after. I'm a single parent of an almost 2 year old. I also only have 1 embryo - basically all my eggs are in 1 basket :haha: so I am really worried about it not working and me being a few thousand dollars poorer :nope:

Good luck ladies! I may stick with y'all after spilling my guts like this :kiss:


----------



## Juniperjules

Wow some really exciting times in this thread right now!!!! I've seriously got butterflies for you all thinking about how u must be feeling...follicle scans.. Egg pick ups and even our first PUPO in Emmi!! Yay go Emmi!! A ton of baby dust coming your way! That's such an amazing place to be Emmi, don't know about u, but I've never had even a sniff of a bfp before, so PUPO for me will be the closest I've even gotten to being pregnant. 

I have to admit, I'm starting to stress out a bit over 'once ur PUPO, wot makes it stick? And wot doesn't?' And this stage I guess we have unexplained infertility, so I can't even say 'oh well I've got this or this problem"... Or "he has this issue" to explain why we aren't preggers on our own?? It's kind of freaking me out...bcos if u don't have a reason why u aren't getting pregnant, then even with IVF ur still kind of in the dark. Although I guess once you've done even 1 cycle u then end up with some good info about egg quality or embryo quality etc.. Am starting to feel quite sick thinking about it all.... Guess this is normal nerves????


----------



## Emmi

xMissxZoiex said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Just a little update - am PUPO with 2 little embabys! Keeping everything crossed!
> 
> Good wishes to everyone going through it all!!!:flower: xxx
> 
> Omg Emmi yay!!! Everything crossed for you. Are you waiting for testing day?Click to expand...

Thank you!!! This process is so nerve wracking with so much waiting at each stage!!! Testing date is 4th October - so need to keep soooooo busy until then. Am going a wee bit bananas already!!!:wacko:


----------



## Emmi

Juniperjules said:


> Wow some really exciting times in this thread right now!!!! I've seriously got butterflies for you all thinking about how u must be feeling...follicle scans.. Egg pick ups and even our first PUPO in Emmi!! Yay go Emmi!! A ton of baby dust coming your way! That's such an amazing place to be Emmi, don't know about u, but I've never had even a sniff of a bfp before, so PUPO for me will be the closest I've even gotten to being pregnant.
> 
> I have to admit, I'm starting to stress out a bit over 'once ur PUPO, wot makes it stick? And wot doesn't?' And this stage I guess we have unexplained infertility, so I can't even say 'oh well I've got this or this problem"... Or "he has this issue" to explain why we aren't preggers on our own?? It's kind of freaking me out...bcos if u don't have a reason why u aren't getting pregnant, then even with IVF ur still kind of in the dark. Although I guess once you've done even 1 cycle u then end up with some good info about egg quality or embryo quality etc.. Am starting to feel quite sick thinking about it all.... Guess this is normal nerves????

Hello Honey - I am with you - never had a BFP ever so this is the strangest feeling ever! I even got hubby to sing to them - usually he'd be like - on your bike but this time - he did it!!!!! Made me giggle:haha:

I totally understand your anxiety as you have unexplained fertility:hugs: And everything you are feeling is normal so don't beat yourself up. 

For us - apart from hubby's erratic sperm - neither of us have ever tried for a baba before so we didn't have a clue what to expect. But - it's our age that is against us but I reacted well to the fertility drugs and hubby's sperm improved with no alcohol, better eating and suppliments. But it's still all in the lap of the Gods!

There's no way that you can 100% make it stick so you just have to do your best.

Take everything is stages - one day at a time - you will get there!

xxx:flower:


----------



## tcreasey88

Congrats on being pupo Emmi! And everyone with their up coming et/ec.

As for me our appt has been bf a few hours so they can do another SA on DH before out appt at 4.30 so consultant will have results, I guess that determines a lot about our ICSI. Is anyone else doing ICSI? I pray they find enough spermies for us not to go through sperm retrieval! Xxx


----------



## tcreasey88

Appt is next wed btw :) x


----------



## Emmi

Hi T - I had the ICSI along with the IVF. With ICSI - your hubby only needs a few good spermies to make it work! Totally amazing as they take the guess work out and fertilise the egg with the sperm - incredible what technology can do.

I know the waiting is hard - but you will hopefully have a few more answers on Weds:flower:


----------



## cranberry

Hi T, my kiddo was from ICSI as well. Definitely overcomes issues with eggs and sperms getting the job done right on their own. Good luck!


----------



## tcreasey88

Thanks ladies :) it's nice to know we aren't alone,, and that you were successful cranberry! Did your oh's have to have spermies retrieved or did they find some in their ejaculate? X


----------



## cranberry

Hi T, my issue was gayness LOL. So no real sperm problems. But I chose ICSI to increase my chances.


----------



## Juniperjules

Emmi said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> Wow some really exciting times in this thread right now!!!! I've seriously got butterflies for you all thinking about how u must be feeling...follicle scans.. Egg pick ups and even our first PUPO in Emmi!! Yay go Emmi!! A ton of baby dust coming your way! That's such an amazing place to be Emmi, don't know about u, but I've never had even a sniff of a bfp before, so PUPO for me will be the closest I've even gotten to being pregnant.
> 
> I have to admit, I'm starting to stress out a bit over 'once ur PUPO, wot makes it stick? And wot doesn't?' And this stage I guess we have unexplained infertility, so I can't even say 'oh well I've got this or this problem"... Or "he has this issue" to explain why we aren't preggers on our own?? It's kind of freaking me out...bcos if u don't have a reason why u aren't getting pregnant, then even with IVF ur still kind of in the dark. Although I guess once you've done even 1 cycle u then end up with some good info about egg quality or embryo quality etc.. Am starting to feel quite sick thinking about it all.... Guess this is normal nerves????
> 
> Hello Honey - I am with you - never had a BFP ever so this is the strangest feeling ever! I even got hubby to sing to them - usually he'd be like - on your bike but this time - he did it!!!!! Made me giggle:haha:
> 
> I totally understand your anxiety as you have unexplained fertility:hugs: And everything you are feeling is normal so don't beat yourself up.
> 
> For us - apart from hubby's erratic sperm - neither of us have ever tried for a baba before so we didn't have a clue what to expect. But - it's our age that is against us but I reacted well to the fertility drugs and hubby's sperm improved with no alcohol, better eating and suppliments. But it's still all in the lap of the Gods!
> 
> There's no way that you can 100% make it stick so you just have to do your best.
> 
> Take everything is stages - one day at a time - you will get there!
> 
> xxx:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Emmi for your words :flower: 
I'm trying to just quiet my mind about it all. No point worrying is there? To be honest no one has ever even said 'unexplained infertility' to us. Im just saying it myself bcos im not pregnant yet and we don't seem to have any reasons. 

We've really only been ttc since last year on and off- but for the last 7 or 8 months solidly. And we've both had all the tests, the FS retested everything herself last month pre-ivf. OH sperm was retested and also checked for anti-bodies that might react with my eggs. But all was good. I've had all the blood tests including being karyotyped for any chromosome issues (just in case bcos mum had 4 m/c...) but thankfully all good there too. So basically it seems like everything is good. My hsg was a bit of a balls up a few months ago, so there 'could' be an issue with my right tube- not sure either way.. I guess a little bit of me is hoping that's the issue.. Bcos that would mean we only really have a chance every second month.. And if that's the case then IVF could be answer. 

Enjoy this time Emmi, that's so sweet ur hubby was singing to your embabies! I'm crossing everything for you that this is it! Roll on Oct 4th!! :hugs:

T, we'll be doing half IVF and half ICSI, the FS said since its our first IVF, she likes to do ICSI as well, bcos your still a bit of an unknown quantity. She mentioned something about how sperm can sometimes have trouble breaking thru into the eggs (which I think is related to the females age?), so rather than take a risk that maybe no eggs will be fertilised during the IVF, she does ICSI too. I'm really happy with that. 

I think I just want to hurry up and get to October and get this show on the road! :wacko:


----------



## louise31

well today is day 12 of stims. Just had a scan this morning and not as I would have hoped. Unfortunately I had 3 follicles that were big and I have been informed that we would lose them as I have about 20 follies that are growing but taking slightly longer to mature. 3 follies are slightly bigger. So onwards and upwards I have to go for yet another scan on Sunday morning and I am praying that I have a decent number of follicles at the right size so that I am ready for collection soon. I think I might explode if I have to stim longer than sunday!!!! The rollercoaster ride continues!


----------



## tcreasey88

Louise - I hope sunday holds some good news for you!!

Juniper - We have been trying 3 years now I keep thinking if only the NHS didn't have a stupid 2 year rule we may have a bubba by now! :( everything takes so long! At least with unexplained infertility there is still a real chance of a natural bfp for you! positive thinking! do you do opks? 

Cranberry - that made me laugh ! lol. One of my best friends is a lesbian,, she got married last year and they are currently going through a sperm donor they met over the internet - sounds a lot more sordid than it actually is, it seems to be a good route for them, and totally free! lol. They have numerous gay friends also who have had successful ivf, one of them uses the eggs, and the other carries ;) x


----------



## louise31

Thanks I am keeping my fingers crossed xx


----------



## Juniperjules

T, yeh ur right about the possibility of a natural bfp. I just can't imagine it happening. We probably could keep waiting & ttc on our own a bit longer. But I guess I'm impatient & I now have a vision of my eggs getting older every month! Sometimes I do wonder if we're jumping the gun by doing IVF already??? But I also don't wanna try for another even 6 months & then still have to do IVF anyway & be closer to 40 by then. If I was in my early 30's I'd def wait a bit longer. But I just don't wanna take that chance at almost 39.

Things have moved very quickly for us with IVF. I'm in Australia & our IVF isn't free, but it is subsidised. So you go to a private clinic, pay everything up front, which comes to appro $10K, then 2 weeks later the government gives u back about $6K.. Stupid really, don't know why it works that way. So u end up about $4k out of pocket, plus u then get a bill from the hospital for the EC bed which is $700, a bill from the doc who does the EC for $300, & the anaesthetist sends his bill too.. No idea how much that will be yet! It's all money money money.. We're just lucky we have some money saved up we can use for it all. 

Makes the idea of failure quite sickening really!


----------



## JessicaG121

Louise- if I had to extend my Stims, I'd go crazy. I just had my 3rd shots and I'm already done. I have a headache all the time and the hurt like hell. Since I'm over weight, my RE decided I should do the Menopor IM. 

Juniper- I'm glad you're able to move forward, even if its slowly. The bills won't matter much when you're successful. :)


----------



## tcreasey88

Juniper - I can totally understand from the age pov, it is nice to know in your mind though that even if you have ivf this time, and it works, you could possibly have another surprise in the future for free! lol.

I think it's roughly the same over here (uk) or there abouts, you have a 'postcode lottery' for free attempts here - i'm so lucky that I get 3 fresh cycles / 6 transfers (so 6 attempts really if I have some to freeze), then we pay after that if we want to keep going. I'm certain it is the only way me and OH will ever be able to have children though, he has severe azoospermia - will find out more about our options next Wednesday, but it isn't looking good! 

So when will you start your stimming etc? xx


----------



## louise31

Jessica I am definitely going crazy!! Every time I go for a scan I think they have to be ready now and then I am faced with the prospect of more days to stim . It is very frustrating when yoy know how close you are! Feeling quite uncomfortable today but I suppose that is bo surprise with over 20 follies growing inside


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My first down reg scan is on Thursday, anyone know what they are looking for? I'm getting a little nervous that my body won't do what they want it to lol. Trying to remain positive and calm, what will be will be right!.


----------



## Cjohnson13

So excited tomorrow I will be pupo!


----------



## JessicaG121

Cjohnson13 said:


> So excited tomorrow I will be pupo!

Yay!! :happydance:
Congrats. :)


----------



## Juniperjules

tcreasey88 said:


> Juniper - I can totally understand from the age pov, it is nice to know in your mind though that even if you have ivf this time, and it works, you could possibly have another surprise in the future for free! lol.
> 
> I think it's roughly the same over here (uk) or there abouts, you have a 'postcode lottery' for free attempts here - i'm so lucky that I get 3 fresh cycles / 6 transfers (so 6 attempts really if I have some to freeze), then we pay after that if we want to keep going. I'm certain it is the only way me and OH will ever be able to have children though, he has severe azoospermia - will find out more about our options next Wednesday, but it isn't looking good!
> 
> So when will you start your stimming etc? xx

Probably start injections around 14th-15th October. FS said to start on cd2. Have to call my nurse to arrange it all, but won't do that for another week or so.

CJ, very exciting for you! Good luck!


----------



## tcreasey88

Cjohnson13 said:


> So excited tomorrow I will be pupo!

Excited!!! What time is your transfer?? X


----------



## Cjohnson13

It's this morning at 930!


----------



## louise31

Good luck with your transfer!! Xx


----------



## tcreasey88

Good luck! Let us know how you get on! X


----------



## cranberry

I'm really bad at keeping up and doing personals but good luck CJ! It's an exciting day :baby: Louise I hope you don't have to stim much longer :flower:

I did my first Lupron shot last night - for this FET cycle. I had nausea :sick: which I don't recall getting two and a half years ago when I did ivf.

I asked my FS about my embryo because it's the only one I have so all my hopes are on the little guy. She says it's



> grade is *HBACG* -hatching blastocyst, grade ACA is for inner cell mass (the baby) and C is for trophectoderm (placenta). The G is for good (on a good, fair, poor scale). ICM is by far the most important!

She says be guardedly optimistic :shrug:. Trying not to die from nerves


----------



## louise31

I have just had a call from st marys and egg collection is 9.30 tues and we trigger tonight at 9.30 eeeeeeeeek!!!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

I get the whole not waiting thing. I'm in the UK but I fail out on the postcode thing as my PCT doesn't offer IVF AND I'm not eligible because my husband has a daughter to a previous relationship. When we got to the private clinic for our egg share consultation the doctor said "you know, you don't need IVF" they said I could have more Clomid or try something else. I just didn't want to put hundreds or thousands of pounds into ovarian stimulation to end up at the same point in 6 months. I'm only 25 but I'm limited on funds so I've skipped ahead


----------



## JessicaG121

Good luck CJ!

Good luck Louise!

I've done 4 days of Stims. Yesterday was my first blood test. It seems my numbers are rising, but not as rapidly as they'd like. Rather than increase the dosage, they've scheduled another blood draw for tomorrow morning. (Sigh). The clinic is so far out of my way. Fortunately, I have first period off every other day & my boss knows I might be a little late.


----------



## louise31

Does anyone know whether I should carry on taking the metformin tablets the day after trigger or do I stop those the following day along with my menopur and cetrotide? The nurse didnt mention my tablets when she called.


----------



## charlie00134

I'd ring, I'd think you'd keep going as I'm on them permanently and I think will be taking them until 12 weeks pregnant too


----------



## Cjohnson13

Transferred 1 perfect hatching blastocysist and 6 frosties officially pupo


----------



## JessicaG121

CJ, I'm so excited for you! Good luck!

Louise, the metformin may be permanent. It helps keep insulin in check. Ask, but I would guess you're still taking it.


----------



## charlie00134

Cjohnson13 said:


> Transferred 1 perfect hatching blastocysist and 6 frosties officially pupo

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## tcreasey88

Cjohnson13 said:


> Transferred 1 perfect hatching blastocysist and 6 frosties officially pupo

Yay!! 6 frosties is amazing too! x


----------



## tcreasey88

louise31 said:


> I have just had a call from st marys and egg collection is 9.30 tues and we trigger tonight at 9.30 eeeeeeeeek!!!!!!

Super exciting!! x:happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It's great to see everyone moving forward!! :D 

Congrats on being PUPO!! That's super exciting!! :D when's your testing day!??!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Well my official beta is 10/7 but iv been testing out y trigger


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I plan to test out my trigger too, I know that's going to drive DH crazy lol


----------



## charlie00134

I hate them complain when lots of people are on worse meds than me right now but I cannot wait to be off this Norethisterone on Thursday. It's really beginning to effect my mood now. I'm miserable, Moody and fed up. I just have no motivation and I just wanna stay home. Everything is bothering me and I just don't want to do anything. 
Sorry to have gone on I just need somewhere to vent and my best friends away and my hubby doesn't get it.


----------



## louise31

I checked with the nurses and yes I have to keep on taking the metformin. Only 12 and a half hours till ec!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Eeeeee :)


----------



## JessicaG121

Good luck Louise!!!

I had my second set of blood work today. My estradiol level is 208, up from 77 on Saturday. I have my first scan on Wednesday. I'm hoping that there's something cooking in there....


----------



## louise31

Well ladies I had ec this morning and was gutted to find that only 3 eggs had been retrieved. I cried when I came out of the operating theatre and found out the news. But I have pulled myself together now - 3 eggs = 3 chances with icsi and now I hope and pray some will fertilise by morning!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Your right Louise it only takes 1, praying for strong little embies


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It only takes one Louise! :)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get 3 healthy embies to transfer!. xxx


----------



## JessicaG121

fingers crossed Louise!


----------



## tcreasey88

Wishing for you Louise! It does only take one!' Xx


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed Louise, as the others say it only takes one. Regular conception only has 1 egg and no ICSI


----------



## Juniperjules

Jessica, good luck with the scan! hope its all moving along just as it should be!

Louise, I understand completely why u felt upset. I think that's a normal reaction... We all want to wake up and be told 'we got 20 eggs!!', but the reality is most of us will be lucky to get more than 4 or 5. Especially if we're over 35.

just out of interest, had u done an antral follicle count previously? And if u did, wot was it? 

I ask bcos I had it done a few months back & had only 8 follicles which makes me wonder how many ill get with IVF. My AMH is stupidly high, but my AFC was 8. So I don't have PCOS. I'm pretty nervous that when it gets to EC that I won't do well. So like I said, I completely get how ur were feeling.

Good luck with ur embies!! Like everyone has said, it literally does only takes one! 
; )


----------



## louise31

Well I have some fantastic news!!!! We have 1 good embryo. 1 of the others didnt fertilise and 1 had too much dna. We are in for transfer of our little embie at12.30 to tomorrow.


----------



## tcreasey88

Yay! see one is all it takes! good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay for your good embie!!! That's great tomorrow you will be PUPO!!!! Everything crossed for you.

It's nerv racking thinking about egg numbers! I have to produce a minimum of 8 or my cycle gets cancelled such a scary thought!! I'm hoping that because I'm still young I will produce more than that. Xxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck for ET. My cycle goes ahead what ever but if I get less than 8 I can keep or donate all and I'm thinking I'll donate.


----------



## tcreasey88

Had our apt with the urologist tonight, he basically said he found some sperm but none were motile, has this happened to anyone else?

He said ICSI is still possible but reduced success rate apparently?

Also, DH has to give another 2 samples (the next 2 week) for freezing,then we have to have our Urologist sign us of before we see the gynae to start our icsi.

So looks like November/December earliest for us, damn MF! 

Any successes from this situation would be glad to hear of! :( pretty down and out. x


----------



## comicmom

Hello there, ladies! I decided to join your thread as I have been going through my second round of IVF this month, and am trying very hard to endure this 2ww. I am on day 2 of 3 day transfer. I had 6 that fertilized normally after ICSI, but only 1 was reported to look "fair." As a desperate attempt at hope, i transferred 3 additional "poor" embies, but the RE said there is a very slim chance that those will implant. I'm feeling so down about the whole thing. :sad2:

I hope you ladies are taking this better than I am. I didn't think the second time would be so much tougher. I guess in the first cycle, I felt optimistic because I didn't know what to expect, but since the embryology report wasn't any better this time, I feel really hopeless. Just trying to hang in there until beta day.

Anyone else in the 2ww yet?


----------



## louise31

Awww hon try not to look on the black side. I know its hard but try to imagine your embies growing and will them along its all we can do. Its up to mother nature now!! I having my 1 and only embie put back tomorrow and then I will be in the 2 ww with you!! And we can will each other along. Big hugs to you xxxxxxxx


----------



## comicmom

Thanks, Louise! Good luck on your transfer. I hope it goes well.

I know this question sounds odd, but does anyone know what is actually inside the uterus? From what I understand, it's hollow, but how can this be? When they transfer the embie into the uterus, is it just sitting on the surface of the lining, exposed to air? Or is it sitting in some kind of mucous or liquid? I wish I knew more about our anatomy. :)


----------



## JessicaG121

Good luck Louise!!

I had my first scan today. Only 5 measurable follicles. I was really hoping for 7-8. I have 5 more under 7mm. Hopefully I'll have a few more by Monday? They also rescheduled my Friday scan to Saturday. I'm not sure what I'm supposed to make of that. I'm feeling a little down.


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck today Louise


----------



## louise31

Feeling a bit sick this morning. Waiting for the nurse to ring to confirm everything is as it should be ready for transfer! Praying it is.


----------



## louise31

Just had an update from the embryologist. Its good news that our embryo is developing well - its at the 2 - 3 cell stage and they are going to transfer it at 12.30 today.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Woohoo!


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck, when you see this you'll be PUPO


----------



## comicmom

Good luck, louise31!


----------



## comicmom

JessicaG121 said:


> Good luck Louise!!
> 
> I had my first scan today. Only 5 measurable follicles. I was really hoping for 7-8. I have 5 more under 7mm. Hopefully I'll have a few more by Monday? They also rescheduled my Friday scan to Saturday. I'm not sure what I'm supposed to make of that. I'm feeling a little down.

Hi JessicaG121, 

I wouldn't worry too much. It's quality that counts, not quantity. The little ones definitely could catch up, so good luck on your next scan!


----------



## Chris_25

Hi Ladies,

I am also starting my first IVF this month and started stims on 9/20. I should be having my ER some time next week.


----------



## JessicaG121

Yay Louise! :wohoo:

I spoke to my doctor yesterday. He said that things are progressing slower than he'd hoped, but still within the normal range & there's no reason to worry. He is however, planning on pushing EC back a couple of days. I'll talk to him face-to-face on Saturday as he wants to be present for my scan.

I started the Ganirelix last night (which hurt like anything) & am continuing that until further notice, along with the Follistim and Menopour.


----------



## bettybee1

Hello ladies :) not been on for a while 

But they're has been a change we have had a phone call and we can start stimming tonight :0 ekkkkk !! 

Zoie - where abouts r u ? X


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies transfer went well and now I am officially PUPO!!Hopefully my embie is making itself all snug.


----------



## Pinkie3

JessicaG121 said:


> Good luck Louise!!
> 
> I had my first scan today. Only 5 measurable follicles. I was really hoping for 7-8. I have 5 more under 7mm. Hopefully I'll have a few more by Monday? They also rescheduled my Friday scan to Saturday. I'm not sure what I'm supposed to make of that. I'm feeling a little down.

I had my first scan last week with only 5 follicles at around 10, but i continued stimming and they started growing, I now have 6 follicals ranging from 16-19 and 5 more 10-15. I triggered last night for EC tomorrow so hoping the smaller ones have caught up and i get a good amount of eggs but more importantly mature ones. 

So dont be too disappointed in the numbers, they will grow - sometimes some people just take a little bit longer. Good Luck.

Hope everyone is getting on well and congrats to the ladies who are now PUPO

x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

YAY Louise congratulations on being PUPO!!!!! I have everything crossed your little embie is snuggling in for the next 9 months!! :)

Welcome to all the new ladies ill update the first page with stats and all when I get on the PC it's a painto do on the ipad lol.

Betty!, yay for starting Stims tonight!!

I went in for my scan this morning to check my lining it was a little disappointing as my lining was a little to thick, it was 5mm and they want around a 2mm. So they ran a blood test to check my hormone levels, they called me a few hours later and said my hormones are great and my lining is anything to worry about, 10mm is the maximum they would allow so I'm well under that :). I'm going to be starting Stimms Monday!!!! Woohoo!!!

I have another scan booked for a week on Saturday. Is anyone else having to keep on doing the buserelin with your Stimms? I'm stimming with GonalF .

Not looking forward to two needles a night lol.


----------



## bettybee1

Zoie- woop woop for your go ahead !!! :) we will be close together !!! I know from previous cycles I'll
Be stimming at least 15days !! 

Erm yeah coz you was on 
Long protocol you have too keep on the buerslein as it stops you from ovulating early ! 

Becoz am on short protocol we start another injection called cetriode on day 5 ! Xxxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm on short protocol too so couldn't say. Also I'm on fostimon and centridide.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies. So i've been stimming since 9/20 and yesterday they checked my progesterone level and said it's starting to rise. I had to go back in today to see if it went any higher and if it did they will have to cancel the cycle. :( Not sure why this would happen. Have any of you had this happen before?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh no Chris, that sucks :(. When will you get the results back from your test today?. I have everything crossed that your cycle doesn't get cancelled :(. xxxxx


----------



## comicmom

It's now 4dp3dt for me, and I can't seem to shake off the fatigue. I'm sleeping 8 hours a night, but still feeling tired during the day. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## bettybee1

Comicmom- it's normal its progestrone ! X


----------



## bettybee1

Chris- do you mean estrogen level? Don't understand why they would be checking progestrone that's after egg collection ?! 

Have you got any follie growing on scans ? X


----------



## Keeda

Hello Ladies,

So long story short, 
First IVF 
Stims in Jul 
ER Mid Jul
OHSS Moderate
ET Postponed to Sep
AA, AB 5 day Blastocyst transferred on Monday sept 23.
On Progestrone suppository.
Waiting for blood test on Oct 7.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome Keeda!, Not long to wait until you know now!, Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## charlie00134

Comicmom I was like that when I was pregnant but it could be the progesterone meds


----------



## louise31

I have been taking the progesterone pessaries for 2 days now and am also constantly tired and I am having quite a lot of hot fushes!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Its getting you ready for whats to come when you get your :bfp:s

This thread has moved on so fast I can't believe some of us are PUPO already!! eeek I wonder who will be the next to have their transfer? so exciting!!.

xxxx


----------



## louise31

Hope so..... it is exciting but also nerve wracking!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I get butterflies in my stomach just thinking about being PUPO lol I'm going to have to do some deep breathing after my transfer :haha:


----------



## Juniperjules

Wow girls this thread is truly getting exciting!! I think I am going to be sick to my stomach with nerves when it's my turn.. Good nerves of course!! I so excited for those of u who have started but I'm losing track of who is doing wot/when?!

I'm Ov this weekend, but to be honest I'm barely thinking about it. We'll have 2 shots at catching the egg.. Last nite & Sunday. But that's it. Not being negative but can't see it happening on our own... Especially right b4 IVF! So actually it's quite relaxing bcos I don't feel stressed & pressured... No opks either! 

Weird thinking IVF is so close now. Ill b so busy thinking about it that I won't be thinking about a bfn at the end of this tww!


----------



## charlie00134

No AF shown up this morning for me :( that means I won't be stimming until Monday at the earliest.


----------



## bettybee1

So Charlie it could turn up in the day today :) you have any cramps stirring ? X


----------



## Cjohnson13

So i had been testing my trigger out and it went bfn yesterday I took a frer and it had the faintest of lines so I took another today with fmu anddddd there is a darker (still faint) but don't have to squint line!!!!! 6dp5dt!! I'm trying not to be to excited my beta is on 10/7


----------



## bettybee1

Cj - that's sounds promising congrats :) ! If your 6dp5dt your trigger should off defiantly gone by now :D ! X


----------



## Cjohnson13

Yea trigger was 13 days ago! It's never lasted that long and it's a little darker this morning, but it's almost surreal


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies I wonder if anyone can advise me. I am 3 days into taking progesterone pessaries and I am getting quite cloudy urine. Has anyone had this as a side effect of the progesterone or is it something to worry about? Thanks x


----------



## Cjohnson13

When I had to take them it was cloudy, one certain brand gave me a yeast infection (they said was unusual) but changed to another and it was fine


----------



## louise31

I just spoke to a nurse.... not much help though! It wasn't so much cloudy as had an oily substance on top. (I think it must be from the pessary) I did the pessary at 8.30 and then slept till 10 and that was my first wee. I will see how it looks next time I go.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Charlie - it sucks you will may be pushed back till Monday. Maybe we will be stimming together on the same days?.

CJ - it's looking promising!! Eeek so exciting!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hope it's nothing Louise, just a small side effect to the progesterone xx


----------



## bettybee1

Louise - this is completely normal ! It's yucky ! Especially when it comes too testing you end up with bits of pessary in ya testing tub lol ! X


----------



## Cjohnson13

I couldn't wait....since the frer was faint I broke down and bought a digital.... It says pregnant!!!! My trigger has to be out by now it's 6dp5dt and a cheaper wondfo went neg prior


----------



## Samsfan

Hi everyone. Just started my second ivf cycle. Can I join your group? I started stimming on Sept 24. Had my second sono today.


----------



## JessicaG121

Congrats CJ!

I had my 2nd scan today. Same results as the first one. 5 follies between 13-19, 5 more under 8. The doctor wants to stim another day or two, but doesn't want he larger ones to over develop. It will depend on today's E2.


----------



## Cjohnson13

It's sounding good Jess!


----------



## JessicaG121

I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and E2. I'm starting to feel like a pin cushion! :)


----------



## louise31

bettybee1 said:


> Louise - this is completely normal ! It's yucky ! Especially when it comes too testing you end up with bits of pessary in ya testing tub lol ! X

Thanks BettyBee who needs to be panicked by a nurse who obviously doesn't have much idea!??? When I have you experienced ladies to ask!
Thanks xxx:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## bettybee1

Lol which cyclogest pessaries are the worst ones it's like creamy blobby stuff that come out ! Yak haha tmi! X


----------



## louise31

The things we have to go through!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome Samsfan!! Good luck with your cycle.

Tomorrow is my last day on buserelin before I add GonalF to it :/ super nervous about having two injections at once!!


----------



## JessicaG121

Got my blood work back. They never tell me the E2, but said tonight will probably be the last night of Stims. Back to the clinic in the morning & likely trigger tomorrow evening. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that another egg or two will grow before collection. Here's hoping!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Wohoo Louise it's just around the corner time will fly by now... Well until yout tww lol


----------



## Samsfan

MissZoi- Don't worry... its a piece of cake. I now think shooting myself is fun. I feel like a nurse....lololololol

I go tomorrow morning for another sono...hope I added some follies..
QUOTE=xMissxZoiex;29779957]Welcome Samsfan!! Good luck with your cycle.

Tomorrow is my last day on buserelin before I add GonalF to it :/ super nervous about having two injections at once!![/QUOTE]


----------



## comicmom

Hi louise31,

My coordinator actually told me before my retrieval that I may get cloudy or bloody urine, and that this was normal. My guess would be that your cloudy urine is either from the retrieval, or like everyone said, the progesterone suppositories. They are really gross and dribble out all the time.


----------



## louise31

xMissxZoiex said:


> Welcome Samsfan!! Good luck with your cycle.
> 
> Tomorrow is my last day on buserelin before I add GonalF to it :/ super nervous about having two injections at once!!

Good luck miss zoie!! You will be fine xx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations cjohnson!!

AF showed up late last night so stims start tomorrow, yey!


----------



## louise31

Woohoo charlie!! Exciting news. Good luck xx


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you :D


----------



## tcreasey88

Hey everyone, glad your all progressing!!

AFM our urologist apt went well, DH has to go back the next 2 weeks and give frozen semen analysis, ready for us to start the IVF.

Apparently it always takes much longer with MF, which is annoying but they want to have the spermies ready for when we have egg collection, although I don't know why they can't just move that side of it along simultaneously! frustrating! hopefully we'll be able to get it going by late November :) xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Charlie we are on the same day Stimms!! Fingers crossed everything goes well for us both and we would be very close in pregnancy :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

tcreasey88 said:


> Hey everyone, glad your all progressing!!
> 
> AFM our urologist apt went well, DH has to go back the next 2 weeks and give frozen semen analysis, ready for us to start the IVF.
> 
> Apparently it always takes much longer with MF, which is annoying but they want to have the spermies ready for when we have egg collection, although I don't know why they can't just move that side of it along simultaneously! frustrating! hopefully we'll be able to get it going by late November :) xx

November will be here before you know it. :) xxxx


----------



## JessicaG121

Good luck to those starting their Stims! 

I think (FX) that I'm ready to trigger tonight! I went in for my scan & had 8 follicles 17-25mm. They grew like weeds from yesterday! Some of them 8mm in 24 hours!! My doctor is very pleased. I'm scheduled for pre op tomorrow and ER Tuesday!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That's great Jessica!! Super exciting!!


----------



## comicmom

I broke down and took a HPT today, and it was negative. :(

I know it's too early (6dp3dt) but this waiting is killing me. It doesn't help the fact that I don't "feel" prego, so I keep thinking I'm not. Trying not to get too down about it, but this is exactly how it felt last time, which resulted in a BFN.

Hope you ladies are having a better time with this. I personally can't wait for Friday to get my beta over with. When I read about ladies that have done this 5+ times I am in sheer awe of their tenacity and strength. How do they do it?? Baby dust to all of you. I hope we all get BFPs soon!


----------



## comicmom

Ladies-

For those of you in the 2ww, are any of you experiencing pin pricks in your lower abdomen? I've been getting them randomly in the last couple of days, and was wondering if it has to do with my ovaries still being swollen, or if they could be implantation sensations at all?


----------



## charlie00134

I will be doing my first injection tonight which is nerve racking. Blood test Friday morning after 4 days of stims, then not sure what'll be next.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

charlie00134 said:


> I will be doing my first injection tonight which is nerve racking. Blood test Friday morning after 4 days of stims, then not sure what'll be next.

Me too!! Eeek I have my scan and blood test Saturday morning :)


----------



## charlie00134

They haven't booked me for any scans yet.they're gunna have to work around my trip away Monday and Tuesday but I'm hoping it'll be fine.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm sure they will find away to work around you :)


----------



## charlie00134

I've got and estimated ec date of 11th or 13th that feels close eep. Heading home and trying to mentally recap my injection lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm guessing mine will be the too! My wedding anniversary is the 13th :D 

What time are you injecting?.


----------



## bettybee1

Hey girls glad your doing your stinking ejkkkk 

My estimated ec will b between 11-14th Oct going of my last cycles :) same as u guys ;) 

Zoie my 1st wedding anverssiary is the 6th Oct !!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

bettybee1 said:


> Hey girls glad your doing your stinking ejkkkk
> 
> My estimated ec will b between 11-14th Oct going of my last cycles :) same as u guys ;)
> 
> Zoie my 1st wedding anverssiary is the 6th Oct !!!!

I can't believe this time last year I was putting the finishing touches to our wedding, now I'm getting ready for Stimms lol.

Has the year gone as fast for you as it has for me!?.


----------



## charlie00134

My injection went ok, 150 fostimon. My belly feels all funny now but it's probably in my head.
My 3rd wedding anniversary is tomorrow!


----------



## Keeda

xMissxZoiex said:


> Welcome Keeda!, Not long to wait until you know now!, Fingers crossed for you!

Thanks MissxZoie. 

Hows everyone doing today ?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

charlie00134 said:


> My injection went ok, 150 fostimon. My belly feels all funny now but it's probably in my head.
> My 3rd wedding anniversary is tomorrow!

Mind went well too, it wasn't much harder to do two injection I'm on 225 GonalF.

Happy Anniversary!! X


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks hun, don't really get to do anything until after work :( 
Last night was my first real injection, I did a test at the Clinic but they prepared it and it was just saline so not the same at all.


----------



## bettybee1

This year has gone V v fast!!!! Now let's hope we both get pregnant ! X


----------



## bettybee1

I have my 1st tracking scan in the morning bit expecting much ! Until am like cd11 or something !!! X


----------



## JessicaG121

I'm lounging around the house today not eating or drinking anything in preparation for my EC at 2pm!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck with your scan in the morning. :D super exciting!. Everything crossed that its good news x


----------



## louise31

How did you EC go Jessica? Hope it went well?


----------



## JessicaG121

louise31 said:


> How did you EC go Jessica? Hope it went well?

I'm in Las Vegas, it's 11am. I've got a couple more hours of horrid daytime tv before we go. :). It's a 30 min drive, so we will leave about 1315 for our 1400 check-in time. :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Omg I didn't realise you egg collection was today!! Good luck hunny. It's past 8pm here but ill be thinking about you this evening!! Xx


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck for egg collection hunnie x


----------



## JessicaG121

Thanks ladies! 

It went a little better than I'd hoped. We got 8 follicles and 6 mature eggs. We are doing a frozen cycle with ICSI, so tomorrow I'll know how many fertilized!


----------



## charlie00134

Hoping they all do, fc for you x x


----------



## bettybee1

6 eggs is good Jess :) ! You doing freeze all ? 

Had my scan this morning :) ! & bloods they phoned me up too increase my dose which I knew wyd happen as my last clinic I was on a higher dose they didn't wanna put me on any way!! Apparently my e2 levels were good but my scan I had 45 follies in total :0 about 10 biggers ones on each ovary but biggest was onli10mm so up too 300ml I go lol !! 

Next scan & bloods r on Friday morning :D hoping ec falls for next weekend !! X
Start


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay for 6 eggs Jess!! That's fantastic!!

Betty, what are you stimming with?


----------



## bettybee1

Menpour - 300mlu now :D !!! 

What about you ? X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

GonalF 225 and Burserelin.

I've still not come across anyone who has had to carry on with the Burserelin while stimming but im sure they have their reasons for keeping me on it


----------



## bettybee1

Honest loads off people stay on it maybe coz it has 2 names it's sucpcuer I can't spell it haha !!! Most people use it as a nasal spray but many also inject !! 

When's your trackin scan ? X


----------



## JessicaG121

Betty, that's a crazy amount of eggs!!

We are doing a freeze study (for which we received a discount) where everyone freezes all of their embryos. 1/2 of the participants freeze at day 2, half freeze at day 5. We drew day 2 - which doc says has been slightly more successful so far. So, I have about six weeks to relax and NOT worry. I've got a blood test tomorrow to make sure that all of the hormones are leaving my system, but then nothing else to worry about until I start getting ready for FET.

Has anyone done that? How does it work?


----------



## Cjohnson13

Well my beta came back as 41 @ 10dp5dt so....it very well could mean a non viable pregnancy


----------



## JessicaG121

Sorry CJ :sad1:

4/6 of my eggs fertilized and are hitting the freezer tonight. :cold:
My doc hopes to transfer the first week of November.


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear that CJ :( hopefully that's not the case.

Great fertilisation rate Jessica. I may hav. To have a freeze all but only if I get OHSS, which I'm hoping to avoid.


----------



## MishC

Hi Ladies - I'm really sorry but I've not been on this thread since the first day it started.

I've read the last few pages and i'm happy to see everything is going well for everyone.

Jess - 4 Fertilized eggs, that great! How come you have to wait until November to have them put them back in?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## bettybee1

Cj- your only 15dpo with my dd at 14-15 dpo mine was 55mlu

Mich- hi Hun where r u with ur cycle x


----------



## MishC

bettybee1 said:


> Cj- your only 15dpo with my dd at 14-15 dpo mine was 55mlu
> 
> Mich- hi Hun where r u with ur cycle x


Hi Betty - I was due to start down reggin on Sunday 22nd Sep but AF still hasn't arrived. I've spoke to a nurse this morning and if it hasn't arrived by Sunday coming (that will be day 42 of this cycle, 2 weeks late) I have to go to hospital to have scans and bloods taken. I have taken a test yesterday morning which was negative, it was just any old brand so I have been advised to take a clear blue test just to be sure. 

I'm at a high risk for another ectopic pregnancy so that needs to be ruled out!

I posted a message on here a few weeks ago, on CD14 I have ewcm but it was just red blood and lots of it. I get the ewcm most moths but its never had a streak of red or brown blood in it never mind just been almost like pure red blood.

My body like to do what it shouldn't when it comes to pregnancy so I excepted a little drama ..lol

Anyway i'm trying to stay positive and hoping i'll come on over the weekend. Now I've spoken to a nurse my body might do what it should.

Wheer abouts are you in your cycle?


----------



## JessicaG121

MishC said:


> Jess - 4 Fertilized eggs, that great! How come you have to wait until November to have them put them back in?

It's just the way the clinic cycles fell. He only does EC a few days per month to minimize the days that there's an anesthesiologist on staff. Most ETs are scheduled a few days after that to accommodate the fresh cycles. My estimated ET was Nov 10 or 12, though he said yesterday it may be a few days sooner. There were actually a couple of ladies doing ET Tuesday afternoon while I was in for EC, so there seems to be some flexibility. 

I'm just happy I don't have any more shots or blood tests to worry about for a couple of weeks!


----------



## MishC

Whoos ladies - today is officially DAY 1

All this negative talk has shocked my body into coming on.

So today is day 1 of down regging

Thursday 17th Oct - Scanned and Stimmin


----------



## xMissxZoiex

CJ - so sorry to hear that Hun, I hope you just have a slow rising HCG which isn't that uncommon, I have a friend whose HCG was just under 50 at 21dpo she has a healthy 2 year old now. Xx

Welcome Mishc. Yay for Day 1! How long will you be down regging for? X


----------



## MishC

Hi Zoie - I'm down regging for 2 week. I'm booked in for a pre-stimulation scan on Thursday 17th. If all is well with the scan i'll be starting the stimming process for 9 days using Merional.

I never thought it was going to happen!


----------



## MishC

I did have another question ladies.

When you have the egg collection I assume the fertilize the egg that day. Is that classed as day 1 of the 3-5 day transfer wait?


----------



## Cjohnson13

No ec is day 0! I had to ask too lol


----------



## Frustrated1

xMissxZoiex said:


> GonalF 225 and Burserelin.
> 
> I've still not come across anyone who has had to carry on with the Burserelin while stimming but im sure they have their reasons for keeping me on it

Hi Miss Zoiex,

I'm also continuing to take Buserelin whilst stimming, although at a reduced dose from what I was on whilst down regulating (0.2ml rather than 0.5ml). First day of stims was today. I'm on 225mg of Menopur (Merional). Egg collection is tentatively scheduled for 16th October.


----------



## MishC

Frustrated - You're on the same drugs as me. I'm only on day 2 of down regging though so about 2 weeks behind you.

How are you finding the drugs?


----------



## Frustrated1

I'm actually finding it all much better than I thought I would. I usually get a bit tetchy prior to my period, but the drugs actually seemed to help my mood as I was very happy this month! I have a really bad phobia of needles, so have a mild panic attack pretty much every night as my other half approaches me with the needle, but the injections are much less painful than I thought. Some nights i don't even feel them going in.... Last night was my first night with two injections but it was fine actually. I think the thought of it is actually worse than the actual injection. I don't seem to have any bad side effects so far, but then I've only had one dose of the Menopur. I'm sure my ovaries will start getting sore soon as they did when I took Clomid for our failed IUI.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Had my scan this AM it went really well, I've responded great to the drugs. I had 10little follicles on my right ovary and around 13 / 14 follicles ranging from 10.4mm to 16.8mm. On the left there were 9 little follicles and 5 / 6 ranging from 10 - 14mm. I was a little worried about OHSS but my bloods must have been fine because they never mentioned it.

I've got to carry on with the buserelin and reduce my GonalF from 225 to 150 then I have another scan on Monday at 8 am to see if I'm ready for collection :) I'm hoping maybe trigger on Monday, fingers crossed :D.


----------



## bettybee1

Wow zoie get you !!!! Fast responder !!! 

They reduced my dose yesterday after upping it !!! Coz I have 20 follies 10+ and 25 8mm + they didn't want the other 8mm ones too grow :/:|!!!!!x


----------



## charlie00134

No change in dose, only a second injection of Cetrotide for me.


----------



## bettybee1

How many follies you have Charlie !! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I could not believe it lol. When she put the scan 'probe' thing in me she when wow we have a busy one here lol. They were surprised that I'm not in any discomfit with my stomach. I can't wait for my scan Monday I'm ready for EC to happen lol


----------



## bettybee1

Haha that's exactly what she said too me she looked at my left ovary and went bloody hell haha!!!! I was pissing myself ! 

I hope on Monday were both ready too trigger we would be exactly on the same schedue then !!! 
Last night I felt bloated ! Not too bad tho but had to un do my pants !! 
Last cycle I was like a balloon !!! But since then I have lost about if weight so don't know if the has had an influence ! X


----------



## charlie00134

I haven't had a scan yet so I've no idea how many follicles I have. Won't know until Wednesday. It seems a long wait to a scan but that's probably because I'm away Monday and Tuesday


----------



## bettybee1

Oh okay Charlie what day of stims u on ? X


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi ladies,

Just had my first blood test after commencing stimming. Tonight will be my fourth night on Menopur. My clinic is not open at the weekend so sent me to a private clinic today for the blood work. The private clinic said I should have been scanned today as well. They want me to go back to my regular clinic tomorrow for a scan even though I'm booked in for a scan on Tuesday (by which time I'll have taken 5 doses of Menopur). I've a slight problem in that I'm meant to be at a meeting in another city all day tomorrow. Does anyone have any views on whether a day 5 scan is really necessary or whether I could wait one day? Obviously the scan would take priority if it's absolutely necessary, but I need to work too. It's really difficult when the two clinics are advising different things!


----------



## bettybee1

Hmmm I personally think it doesn't matter the nhs clinic I was at before did scan after 5dqys of stims this private clinic scan 7-8 days after stims xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, BettyBee. I wonder if they're just worried that I might over stim as I've got PCOS. Will ask the doctor if it's absolutely necessary when they ring me tonight with my blood work results.


----------



## Frustrated1

Well the doctor has just rang, but he rang my OH rather than me so I didn't get to speak to them. Apparently I'm to stop the Buserelin and up the Menopur to 375IU (from 225IU) and must have blood work and a scan undertaken tomorrow. OH failed to ask the doctor any questions! Does the above mean that I'm not responding? Am slightly worried OH may have got it wrong about the Buserelin too!


----------



## bettybee1

This means your estrogen levels are not where they should be yes sorry it means your probley not responding that well since they upped your dose from 3 vials too 5!!! 

But don't worry !!! Ian 21 and amh is fine etc. They upped me from 225 to 300 and then after 2 days back down too 225 I just needed an extra boost !!! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Got a scan early in the morning, how likely do you think it is that they will say collection in the next few days??


----------



## bettybee1

Hey zoie my scan is at 8 am !! Erm I think it coupled be likely you never know how fast there growing !!! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had my scan this morning and blood tests, we went through how to do my trigger and they are going to rings me at lunch time to tell me when trigger is and when my collection is, collection Is 36 hours after my trigger. Then it will be the end of injections YAY.

We are estimating Wednesday or Thursday but we shall see what the doctor says at lunch. :) :)


----------



## MishC

Zoie - That's very exciting I bet you can't wait for that phone call.

Betty - Is this the scan so you can start stimmin or ready for you collection?

Frustrated - I'm sure everything will be fine. Keep a positive mind even though it's hard.


----------



## Frustrated1

Congrats Zoie! Nearly there now!

Had more blood work this morning and the scan showed just two follies over 8mm and about 17 small ones. I guess there is still lots of time for them to do something yet! We will see what the doctor says tonight when he calls with my new instructions...My AMH is 18.1, so I think I'm ok on that front.


----------



## Frustrated1

Have now been upped to 450iu Menopur for the next two nights. Has anyone else with PCOS been given such a high dose?


----------



## bettybee1

Get girls ! My egg collection is booked for Wednesday am trigger at 10:15 pm tonight :) 


Fustrated - you might not have pcos just your ovaries look like pcos !! 
Erm that's the highest dose ! So hopefully you will hVe a good response !!! How old r u ? X


----------



## Frustrated1

Ooh, good luck for Wednesday!

I'm 34 Betty Bee and feeling every day of it. For what it's worth, my fsh was 8, LH 3.1 and AMH 18.1 when it was checked during a non medicated cycle. 

Unfortunately I have all of the side effects of PCOS


----------



## louise31

Good luck bettybee! X


----------



## bettybee1

Oh your levels sound okay then fsh tiny abit high , 

We'll if it's anything for you am 21 

And 1st cycle - was 150 mlu upped too 225 only 4 mature eggs 

Cycle 2 - 225 upped too 300 was showing no signs of ought like you till cd 10 an bang 16 eggs collected 

This cycle 225 for 7 days 1st scan not much going on very quiet ovaries upped my dose too 300mlu went in after 2 days and had loads of growth so back down too 225 and now am redy too trigger !! So basically you might just need a boost !!! Then take your dose back down 375 or something ! 

What's interesting is naturally I ovulate late like cd 21. And I don't seem too respond too stims till cd 10 ish 

So wonder if your the same maybe ? When u normally 0 !? X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So the phone call was not quite what I hoped, I am back on my 225 GonalF and in for another scan in the morning I just hope they don't ask for more blood because I don't think it's going to happen they have destroyed my visible veins lol. 

I'm bored to death of injections like most of you probably are too lol


----------



## MishC

Betty - Congratulations I bet you're super excited! What time on Wednesday are you booked in for?

Zoie - Good Luck for in the morning with your scan.


----------



## Frustrated1

bettybee1 said:


> Oh your levels sound okay then fsh tiny abit high ,
> 
> We'll if it's anything for you am 21
> 
> And 1st cycle - was 150 mlu upped too 225 only 4 mature eggs
> 
> Cycle 2 - 225 upped too 300 was showing no signs of ought like you till cd 10 an bang 16 eggs collected
> 
> This cycle 225 for 7 days 1st scan not much going on very quiet ovaries upped my dose too 300mlu went in after 2 days and had loads of growth so back down too 225 and now am redy too trigger !! So basically you might just need a boost !!! Then take your dose back down 375 or something !
> 
> What's interesting is naturally I ovulate late like cd 21. And I don't seem too respond too stims till cd 10 ish
> 
> So wonder if your the same maybe ? When u normally 0 !? X

With metformin I usually ovulate around day 15-16 with a 29 day cycle. On a cycle without metformin I might not ovulate until somewhere in the mid twenties (am completely irregular without metformin).


----------



## bettybee1

Are you on met now still ? 
See our own hormones have too do stuff as we'll to help the eggs hopefully once you have had this dose you will be growing loads xxx

Zoie- oh sorry you had too go back up to 225mlu hopefully they say u can trigger today !! 

Mich- thanks Hun my ec is at 10:15 have to be there at 9:15 abit more nervous this te
On what too expect as am having local instead of sedation ;0!! X


----------



## Frustrated1

Yes, still on metformin. Will double check today that I should still be taking it, although I was certainly told by one nurse that I should.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have Triggered!!! Yay collection is booked for Thursday AM. Trigger stung by its all done now no more injecting myself YAY. 

I responded really well to the 225 dose again, I guess that's just my dose lol. I have so many follicles I'm excited and nervous to see now many eggs we get. 

Any tips for what to wear on egg collection day?? Will I have a sore tummy after? I'm a skinny jeans girls but don't want to be uncomfortable. 

Betty what did you use to trigger? X


----------



## bettybee1

Zoie yeaaaahhhhh!!!!!! Am just getting ready too go !!! 

Erm on my last ECS I wore leggings 1st skinny highwaiseted jeAns 2nd il be wearing jeans again today ! 

I was very sore after my last one as I got 16 eggs it's a strange type of pain almost like constipation when it can hurt if you get me lol !!! 

I triggered with LH buserlin ( supceur) 0.5ml 50 units !!! I'll also take 1500mlu pregnAl when I get there this morning !!!! 

Am nervous now !! Lol !!!! Arghhhbbb x


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Zoie! Fantastic news. I'll be keeping everything crossed for a big number of eggs for you and BettyBee! Eggciting times....! (Sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

bettybee1 said:


> Zoie yeaaaahhhhh!!!!!! Am just getting ready too go !!!
> 
> Erm on my last ECS I wore leggings 1st skinny highwaiseted jeAns 2nd il be wearing jeans again today !
> 
> I was very sore after my last one as I got 16 eggs it's a strange type of pain almost like constipation when it can hurt if you get me lol !!!
> 
> I triggered with LH buserlin ( supceur) 0.5ml 50 units !!! I'll also take 1500mlu pregnAl when I get there this morning !!!!
> 
> Am nervous now !! Lol !!!! Arghhhbbb x

Eek that's great GL today!! 

I triggered 36 hours before collection with 10,000 of Pregnyl my pregnancy test is already positive lol



Frustrated1 said:


> Congratulations Zoie! Fantastic news. I'll be keeping everything crossed for a big number of eggs for you and BettyBee! Eggciting times....! (Sorry, couldn't resist!)

Thank you I'm Eggstatic that the injections are over :haha:


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks :) !!! 

Sat here now taken tamazepam !! Waiting to go in there just do it through local so don't know how much it will hurt ;/ hoping I get enough eggs too share !!! X


----------



## MishC

Zoie - Congratulations I bet you wont sleep tonight with the excitement. When do you find out how many eggs you have?

Betty - Good luck with the collection. I thought we all only got local?


----------



## bettybee1

Mich - most places do sedation ! That's what I had last 2 times !! 

We'll ladies just in recovery room now in agony lol the procedure was so so so painful I cried & swore haha!!! The nurse was fab tho but because my ovaries were full off so many follies it hurt more !!! 

I got 15eggs !!!! They choose not go into anymore follicles as I was in so much pain !!! Have too rest tho coz my ovaries are v large ! There worried About hyperstming ! Blah! 

Now I'll get 7 eggs and my reciepent will get 8 bless her hope she will b happy !!! 
Now the pain waiting too see how many fertilize !!! Xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

Betty - that's a great number of eggs! Well done. So sorry to hear that it was so painful. You are very brave to have it done under a local. I'm worried about the sedation and would really rather they just knocked me completely out altogether! Then again, I'm a bit of a wimp!


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulation on 15 eggs!!!

I trigger sometime tonight with Gonal F


----------



## bettybee1

Woop woop for triggering tonight Charlie !!!! 

We're all very close in cycles ;) 

Frustrated - have you had another scan yet ? 

Picked up all my luetual phase support on loads this time :D !!!! X


----------



## charlie00134

FX it all helps!


----------



## Frustrated1

Betty - yes had another scan this morning. Have taken 450iu for the last two nights. My E2 is still really low (126 yesterday) and I'm still bleeding due to lack of estrogen so have a thin lining of 3mm. There are a few follicles at 10mm and then lots of smaller ones. I'm not sure I'm going to make it to egg retrieval if I'm honest and even if I do they may have to freeze any blasts and do a FET unless my lining increases. Added to that, they found bacteria in my husband's semen and he is resistant to the antibiotics they use to wash the semen in so they have said we need to have ICSI even though we have no MF issues. They discussed putting me on growth hormone, although I think it's too late for this cycle. It's been an emotional couple of days and I'm feeling exhausted.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations on 15 eggs!!!! That's fantastic. Did they let your OH in the room with you? Also did they tell you how many eggs they got straight away?

Oooooo so exciting, not looking forward to the procedure being painful but I want to get it done lol


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry fustrAted sound slike your having a rough time !!! 

Zoie- yeah hubby was in room coz it was local last 2 times he wasn't allowed as it was sedation yeah this. Time they was counting every time they got an egg although I thought I had 12 couldn't keep up as I was in pain ! Last 2 times they told be about 30min after ! With semen report ! 

Don't worry everywhere is different personally today I don't think the local worked as I felt everything !!! ! 
Xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm having the local too so I'm happy that hubby will be allowed in the room with me


----------



## charlie00134

I haven't even asked if hubby will be allowed with me, I've just assumed he won't be.


----------



## bettybee1

depends if your having local or not charlie !! tbh he wasnt much use anyway coz he had to sit at the back of the room it was the nurse who was sat next to me!! xx

anyone on estrogen for after egg collection ? x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm going to be on 200mg Progesterone after I assume transfer. But nothing for between collection and transfer.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm having sedation so neither really. Think I'm going to be on progesterone after collection but I'm not sure on the timings at the moment, I need to ask them tomorrow


----------



## bettybee1

Oh am on lots of luetual support as my last 2 cycles my period has come very early so they think it could be my hormone levels too why am not catching ! 

Good luck egg collection today ladies :D xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm leaving for the clinic in 25 mins, I'm excited to see how many eggs I get. Also surprisingly I slept really well last night lol 

Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!!! :)


----------



## bettybee1

I have my fingers crossed for you :) !! Let us know :) xxxx


----------



## MishC

Betty - Well done on all those eggs I bet you're happy with that! Can you chose whether you get sedated or not? I think i'd prefer not to if I can choose.

Zoie - Good luck with the collection i'm looking forward to hearing how many you've had collected.

I'm 3 weeks behind you guys you're all at the exciting stages.


----------



## bettybee1

Mich - depends where you are and if the docter is experienced for local x


We'll girls out of my 7 eggs only 4 was mature but all 4 fertilized which is fab I have decedied I wanted trNsfer tmro didn't wanna risk Monday !!!! X 

Just hope my receipt lady got all 8 mature so gets some too freeze wish I could find out ! She has been waiting so long !!! X


----------



## MishC

Betty 4 is great. How many are you having put back in?

I'm really not sure what to do here. I'm allowed 2 eggs back at 3day transfer or 1 egg at 5 days blastocyst.

I'm really struggling with what to do. 

The statistics are 

1 Embryo at 5 days blastocyst - 48% chance of success 
+ 10% for time laps 
= 58% of live Birth

2 embryos at 3 days - 45% chance of success of single birth
- 15% chance of success of twin birth
+ 10% for time laps=
55% Chance of single birth
25% Chance of twin birth

They will not transfer 2 embryos ar 5 days blastocyst unless they have been frozen and my first IVF cycle fails. I've had very indepth conversations with the nurse about this.


----------



## Briss

Ladies, I hope you do not mind me joining. I had my ET last Friday and am anxiously waiting for the test next Wednesday. We went for natural/modified IVf so only had 1 egg. My Dh has poor sperm so we had to go through ICSI. I had 2 day ET (it's common in natural IVf). This is my first IVF so I do not know very much about it. They gave us about 10-16% success rate due to age and low AMH. 

bettybee, may I ask what kind of luetual support you are on? You mentioned that your period previously came very early. were you on progesterone? I always assumed that you cant get your period until you stop progesterone. In my mind the process was like this: after 2 weeks from EC you test your beta: if positive you continue with progesterone until 12 weeks, if negative you stop progesterone and get your period the next day. is this not right?


----------



## bettybee1

Hi briss welcome :) - erm yes my period came through the progesterone I was on 400mg 1x daily !!! Both cycles ! I have now been told that sometimes this form alone is not really enough when you have been stimmed so much etc. 

An at a different clinic now and my luteul supp is aggressive now ! But I know Many ladies won't bleed till they stop & many that if they do it's only spotting ! Where as I came on my full blown af clots etc. At 9dp ec !!!! 


Mich- I wouldn't think too hardly about it yet ! On my 1st cycle they was like your only 21 ur only having one back ! But I said no I wanted too they try and advise you they can't say no !!! Be coz it's not illegal too have 2 back if you get me also if your quality ain't the best they probley will put 2 back regardless ! 
Xxx


----------



## Briss

bettybee, thanks. they put me on 400mg 2x daily but then increased to 400mg 3x daily because I had a bit of spotting on day 2 after ET. no spotting since so I am hoping I have enough progesterone to support the pregnancy.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Collection went well today, we got 15 eggs! So I get 7 just like you Betty!!. 

DH's sperm was worse than ever, they got him to do a second sample and it was even worse than the first one. The first one was 35mil/ml count and 37% motility the second was only 2% motility.

I'm worried for fertilisation now.


----------



## Frustrated1

Zoie, that's a fantastic number! Fingers' crossed for your fertilisation report. Presumably if the clinic thought that the motility was too bad they would have suggested you convert to ICSI? Hopefully the fact they didn't is a good sign!

AFM - bleeding has finally stopped on CD10, Stim day 8 and I'm starting on growth hormone tonight. I get to take it every other night and will take three doses in total. Let's hope it makes a difference. My stomach is very sore today, so I hope that's a sign that the eggs are growing a bit! Next scan and blood test is due tomorrow morning. 

Has anyone else found they have lost weight whilst taking Menopur? I seem to be dropping between 0.5 to 1lbs per day (not that I'm complaining)! I'm sure the growth hormone will reverse that though as it's meant to give you a massive appetite.


----------



## Briss

Frustrated, I was on menopur only for 5 days but I did not notice any weight loss. I am definitely putting more on after ET as I am eating for several people&#8230; 

Zoie, excellent number of eggs! I agree with Frustrated, if they had any doubts they would have suggested ICSI. I really wanted IVf but hubby's sample was only 1% morphology and they said not a chance so we went ahead with ICSI.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

They did mention that they would recommend icsi but didn't push it or say that it's unlikely we would succeed with IVF . 

I just have to keep everything crossed


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations on 15 eggs! Can I ask, how many follicles did you have? X


----------



## bettybee1

You not gone for ISCI zoie ??? 

Well done on 15eggs though :D !!! 

FustrAted - glad your bleeding has subsided hunnie hope the growth hormone does what it needs too :) tbh I have lost weight this cycle !! But today am bloated and my pants defo feel tighter haha !! X


----------



## bettybee1

Charlie how many eggs have you got or is ur ec tmro ? X


----------



## charlie00134

EC is tomorrow, 30 follicles so clinic have advised 15 eeggs, which I'd get 8 then they think half will fertilise.


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck for tmro ? 

Eh confused do you have 30 mature follicles or is that in total ? 

I had 45 follicles but only 11 was mature I got 15 eggs ! 


You doing ISCI or plain ivf ? X


----------



## bettybee1

I know at my clinic & last one that if you have 25+ mature follicles they normally cancel cycle or freeze all eggs x


----------



## Frustrated1

Betty, me too! My stomach feels massive! I'm hoping that's a good sign for follicle development. I'm avoiding jeans altogether at the moment and sticking with loose dresses.

How do they define a mature follicle? Is it over a certain size?


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah Hun they grow everyday but when they get too 17-20mm your ready to trigger :D !!! X


----------



## charlie00134

Thats 30 ready follicles so I'm assuming mature. They said I'm very very very ready for EC. They will do a freeze all if it looks like I'm getting OHSS.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

charlie00134 said:


> Congratulations on 15 eggs! Can I ask, how many follicles did you have? X

I'm not sure but I'm guessing I had 30+ 



bettybee1 said:


> You not gone for ISCI zoie ???
> 
> Well done on 15eggs though :D !!!
> 
> FustrAted - glad your bleeding has subsided hunnie hope the growth hormone does what it needs too :) tbh I have lost weight this cycle !! But today am bloated and my pants defo feel tighter haha !! X

ICSI is so expensive and DH SA wasn't that bad when we went in for our consultation it was only a small bit under the average.

We decided to do just a basic IVF 3dt and see how it went.


----------



## charlie00134

Nothing I can do now, what will be will be, hope I get a decent number.


----------



## bettybee1

Gosh Charlie :0 bet your sore ! 


Zoie - Ano it's very expensive I really didn't want too do ISCI coz it's an extra 995! But they said we kind off had too apperntly my hubby has bad sperm Ntibodies ! But it's only care Sheffield that have said that everywhere else has been low like 10-17% blah Howell ! 

Didn't want too risk it lol x


----------



## JessicaG121

Frustrated1 said:


> Betty, me too! My stomach feels massive! I'm hoping that's a good sign for follicle development. I'm avoiding jeans altogether at the moment and sticking with loose dresses.
> 
> How do they define a mature follicle? Is it over a certain size?

Not every follicle has an egg. Think of it like that fair game where you throw darts at a wall of balloons. There's a whole wall of balloons but only some have prizes inside. Follicles aren't eggs, they are fluid sacs where eggs can grow. The hormones cause the follicles to grow, but the US can't see eggs, only follicles. Sometimes it's just fluid, other times its a large follicle with a tiny egg inside. 


I wanted to check in with everyone as I've been MIA for a while. I'm just relaxing & waiting for my cycle to start so I can move on to FET. I started spotting tonight.... Hopefull soon!


----------



## bettybee1

Hey zoie how was your report ? 

Charlie good luck today ! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We have TWO little embryos!!!!! :D

I was so happy when she rang I broke down crying once we hung up. ET is Sunday we are having both put back if they both make it till then :happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

Aw fantastic zoie !!! How many mature did you have out off your 7? Xxx


----------



## MishC

Aww brill news Zoie i'm really happy for you. Will Sunday be a 3dt?

Charlie - When do you have EC?

Betty - How are you?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

bettybee1 said:


> Aw fantastic zoie !!! How many mature did you have out off your 7? Xxx

All 7 were mature, so it's a little disappointing we didn't get a better fertilisation rate but I'm over the moon with our two little embies :)



MishC said:


> Aww brill news Zoie i'm really happy for you. Will Sunday be a 3dt?
> 
> Charlie - When do you have EC?
> 
> Betty - How are you?

Yes it will be :)


My progesterone pessaries start tomorrow, twice daily. Exciting


----------



## charlie00134

I've had my EC and they got 25 eggs, when they went in there were 57 follicles so now I'm very sore, feel quite ill and am glad to be heading home


----------



## bettybee1

Wow 25 eggs that's a lot Charlie !!!! Bet you are was u sedated ? 

Zoie thank god for you 2 embies tho :) 

I had transfer about 2 hours ago :) went very smoothly they nearly said if I wanted freeze all
Becoz I have mild ohss and at risk for it too get worse grrrrr! 

But thank god I said I felt fine !! We had all 4 still growing 3 were 4 cell grade 1 the best and 1 5 cell grade 1 too :) we transferred. 2 4 cells my lil bill & ben :) 
They are growing the other 2 out to Monday with hope they will be able too freeze them :) ! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awwww congrats on being PUPO!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations. I hope mild OHSS doesn't get any worse


----------



## Frustrated1

Zoie - Congrats! Two embies is great. Hopefully the time between now and Sunday will pass quickly for you.

Betty - Fantastic news! Hope the OHSS symptoms pass soon and that you have some embies to freeze on Monday.

Charlie - WOW, I can't even begin to imagine what it must have felt like to have that many follicles! I hope you feel a bit better soon and that you get an amazing fertilisation report tomorrow.

It was scan and blood day for me again today. The growth hormone seems to have worked. I now have 8 follicles measuring between 10mm and 14mm (previously just 2) and my lining is 7.1mm (previously 4mm). Not as many follicles as I'd hoped for, but much better than the other day when it looked like they would cancel my cycle. There are also a number of smaller follicles (between 6mm and 10mm) so hopefully the growth hormone will spurt these into action. My E2 level has also risen from 126 on Monday to 625 on Wednesday and to what seems like a massive 2860 today, so am feeling very relieved about that. I've been told to continue with 450iu of Menopur for the next two nights, with a dose of the growth hormone to be taken tomorrow and Monday. Let's hope it continues to work and that I don't get overstimulated. 

Am really struggling to eat with the high levels of Menopur. I simply have no appetite whatsoever. I guess I shouldn't be complaining about that, but it's odd for me as I usually pick at food all day.


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks, I'm just keeping an eye out for OHSS symptoms.


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah keep an eye out Charlie !!! I felt fine then this morning I felt sick and my tummy is getting bigger and bigger and on scan today there was free fluid & my ovaries was very large so keep ya eye out !!! 

She told me too phone them Monday if I bloat anymore or get more sick etc. 


FustrAted - so glad you are progressing hunnie hopefully your ec will be around the corner now :D !!! Xxx


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies sorry to put a downer on this thread but i had the worst day today. Woke up at 5 and did my pessary then got up at 6 and when I went to loo and wiped I had a little pink blood. Took my dog for a walk just before leaving for work and went to loo again and it was a deeper brown colour not loads but enough to make me think af was on her way! I broke down for a while feeling very defeated and wasnt going to go to work cos I felt awful. I pulled myself together and went anyway. When I got to work the head encouraged me to contact the hospital which I did. I called them and broke down.... they said that bleeding doesnt indicate one thing or another at this stage and to continue the meds until testing on sunday. She said lots of people have a bleed and they are pregnant. I have tried to look at the positives but it has been so hard today. Even tonight af is still not in full flow but I am having quite a few cramps. My head feels completely screwed up tonight!! Sorry to go on ladies... x*glad to hear that things are progressing well for you all xx


----------



## bettybee1

sorry louise i know how heartbreaking it is :( how many days past ec ru ?


----------



## louise31

17 days past ec. Test day on sunday.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Would it be worth testing early Louise? I know I'd be tempted to. I have everything crossed that things are going to work out for you. Xx


----------



## bettybee1

hmmm i would say test to hun asif they make you wait that long !!! everywhere i now is like15-16dpo at the most 

defo test then you know sweetie x


----------



## Briss

I agree you should test, my clinic tests on 14 DPO as your normal LH is 14 days


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I know ill be testing early lol. You have done amazingly to not test until now!!


----------



## charlie00134

Think most places say 14 days after EC so it might ve worth testing with a FRER.


----------



## bettybee1

how are you feeling today charlie ? x


----------



## charlie00134

A lot better than yesterday. 6 eggs fertilised overnight too.


----------



## bettybee1

glad your feeling better hunnie :0 

6 thats brill how many were mature ? did you do isci or convent ivf ? xxx


----------



## charlie00134

They don't give a maturity rate with IVF. But it was just standard.


----------



## bettybee1

ah okay :) 6 is fantastic tho ! will you b having 5dt or 2-3dt ??


----------



## charlie00134

I'm gunna do whatever they recommend, probably 5dt


----------



## bettybee1

just seen your from harrogate which clinic you at ?x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Just got a call from my embryologist and both our embryos are doing fantastic we have a grade 1 and a grade 2.

Transfer is at 9.30 in the morning eeeeeekkkkk tomorrow I'm going to be PUPO


----------



## charlie00134

I'm travelling all the way to Manchester Fertility for it. I don't qualify under NHS (well none if north Yorkshire does) so it's private for me.


----------



## bettybee1

fantasic zoie how many cells do they have ? x


we also got a call update on are remaining embies!! both grade 1still + 1 is 8 cell + 1 9cell
i have lots of faith that my bill and ben are going to start sticking soon :)

there now phoning me monday too see if they can freeze them :) fingerscrossed :)


----------



## bettybee1

its annoying travelling isnt it !! am in catterick garrison and have been travellin too sheffield !x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

They are both 4 cell :D 

I'm lucky it's 10mins up the road for me when there is no traffic.


----------



## bettybee1

4cell are perfect ! hopefully tmro there 8cell :)

when i did my last cyclei took my embies too 5day transfer ( had 13) and the best one was the one that was 4cell d2, 8cell d3 and turned into a perefct blast :)


----------



## bettybee1

your very lucky been 10 mintues away are you tsking time off work or anything / x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm lucky enough to work from home too, it's made this whole process easier.


----------



## bettybee1

Lucky you !!! Not jealous or anything haha!!! 

I haven't been able too get extra time off so annoying ! Blah !! Have my weekend tho so just chilling watching films haha!!! X 

When do you plan on testing ? 

You testing out trigger ? X


----------



## charlie00134

bettybee1 said:


> its annoying travelling isnt it !! am in catterick garrison and have been travellin too sheffield !x

What clinic are you at? You're not far away from me really.

I'm considering testing out my trigger but I'm not certain.... :wacko:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My trigger is pretty much out of my system now a few more days and it will be completely out. I'm planning on trying to hold of testing until 6dp3dt :haha: my clinic say 16dp3dt but i do love to POAS lol

When are you testing??


----------



## bettybee1

charlie- care sheffield :) they have been really good better than my last clinic !!

zoie- your like me haha although this time i ahvent tested yet !!!

ill be testing monday too make sure triiger is out which it will be only had 1500

then going too try and hold out to 10p2dt if i can :) probley wont but i can try haha ! am very busy this week so hopefully will take my mind off it :) xx


----------



## charlie00134

I looked at care but went with MFS instead. 
How lonf is trigger supposed to last?


----------



## bettybee1

erm think if you have 10,000 they say 11days they say 1000 perday to get rid off xx


----------



## charlie00134

Mine was gondophin 5000 or something :/


----------



## bettybee1

Should defo be out like 8-9 past trigger then on my previous cycles I had 6500 and it was gone by 7 dpt both times .) x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm only 3dpt now. May test Monday and see how strong it is.


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah test like 6days After !! 


* Louise hope your okay have you tested *


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I will be 6 dpt tomorrow and I will probably test I'm the morning to see how strong the line is, I tested yesterday and I still had a visible line but I was defiantly a lot lighter than before


----------



## louise31

No I havent. I think I pretty much know that this ivf cycle has not worked. Bleeding a lot more and in quite a bit of pain. I will POAS in the morning just to put closure on things.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ah Hun :( so sorry. I will still keep my fingers crossed for you, there is still a glimmer of hope :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

So sorry Louise it's really shit !!! But have faith :D !! X


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm so sorry Louise, I'm right here with you.... If you want to talk message me because I know exactly what your going through


----------



## bettybee1

Hey everyone 

Louise hope your okay !

Zoie- good luck today what time u in? 

Charlie - how are you ? Do you get an embie report today ? 

Asm - last night I was extremely bloated had hot flushes and my heart was pounding !!! Went too sleep and feel abit better this morning still bloated going too phone clinic tmro if am the same tonight :| !!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bettybee1

^^^ that's how bloated Iam :| !!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Please ring your clinic now! That amount of bloating is wrong. I rand yesterday with a racing heart and I've bbeen admitted to hospital. Do not wait!


----------



## charlie00134

I don't mean to sound harsh but that sounds like OHSS and if it is the sooner it's seen to the better.


----------



## bettybee1

Ano think am going too ring :/ this is typical grrrr!! 

Hope you are okay what have they said ? 


I wouldn't want admitting have such a busy week :| 

Think my clinic said they can some tablets x


----------



## charlie00134

For your health and Your embies I'd say if you need to go to hospital you need to. I'm waiting to see the gynae doctor at the moment. I haven't had ET yet though


----------



## bettybee1

How long you been their for are you bloated ??? Will they still go ahead with transfer ? 


My husband wants me too I'll see how Iam over the morning if the bloating gets worse ill probley goon too the walk in xxxx


----------



## charlie00134

I wouldn't recommend waiting, really. I'd strongly suggest getting checked out. It could be fluid in your abdomen. You don't want to out any of the 3 of you at risk. 
I haven't had much bloating, just the racing heart and shoulder tip pain.


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks Hun I know drinking lots of fluid etc . Am urinating fine though it's not dark which is a good sign , 

Hope you get sorted fast you been their all night ? 


If I go am going too have too goto to a different hospital , am a nurse on our gyne ward no one knows about ivf apart from my boss ! Typical ! 

I am taking aspirin which is good I feel fine this morning though apart from bloating , 

Have you started on luetuel phase support ? 

Am on 1000mg progestrone 2diff type & on 6mg estrogen a day :| x


----------



## Frustrated1

My god, Betty! That does not look right. I agree with Charlie - please go and get yourself checked out, even if you are a nurse x

Charlie - hope hey manage to get everything under control for you.

Zoie - good luck today. Let us know how you get on. 

I've just had another scan. This growth hormone is clearly good stuff as some if the follicles are up at 21mm. Am worried I'm about to ovulate though given the size and the FTC I'm not taking ant drugs to prevent me from doing so. I will just have to wait for my blood work to come back to see what my LH level is. There is a chance I may be triggering tonight, although I'd like to wait a few days if possible to give some of the smaller follicles a chance to catch up.


----------



## Frustrated1

My god, Betty! That does not look right. I agree with Charlie - please go and get yourself checked out, even if you are a nurse x

Charlie - hope hey manage to get everything under control for you.

Zoie - good luck today. Let us know how you get on. 

I've just had another scan. This growth hormone is clearly good stuff as some if the follicles are up at 21mm. Am worried I'm about to ovulate though given the size and the FTC I'm not taking ant drugs to prevent me from doing so. I will just have to wait for my blood work to come back to see what my LH level is. There is a chance I may be triggering tonight, although I'd like to wait a few days if possible to give some of the smaller follicles a chance to catch up.


----------



## bettybee1

hey fustrated :) glad its all going well if you have follies at 21mm they will more than likely want to trigger you becoz you can end up going the otherway and loosing them if they leave them too long !!

just tried phoning clinic no answer ill try again in 10 minutes ,,, i know ohss is serious i see people quite regularly i know no one does anything unless vomiting swelling at points in body eg ankles wrists neck , also the mintue my urine went dark or am not peeing out as much as i am drinking ill be going straight to the hosptial dont worry . i just dont wanna be sat there for ages when they wont do ought if you get me . 


charlie give us an update when you have been seen shoulder tip pain could be from the egg collection .. also your heart racing can be an affect of high progestrone levels xxx


----------



## charlie00134

My urine hasn't been concentrated nothing like that. I was told not to take ibuprofen or asprin. Even if you go to another hospital please please go in.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not on prog yet. I don't have vomiting or swelling and they've taken it very serious.


----------



## bettybee1

I am taking asprin 75mg as proctcol , 

glad they are taking serious hunnie , i just know if i goto a&E where i am they wont have a clue 

trying too get hold of out of hours nurse hopefully she will point me somewhere i can go .

bought loads of gatroade in hope it will take bloating down lol

charlie- have they put a cathter in or anything fluids through iv ? x


----------



## charlie00134

They threatened a catheter but I haven't had one fitted as yet. No iv fluids but they are closely watching what I drink. Lunch soon, still no doctor.


----------



## bettybee1

urgh hope you have too have one hun, 

docter's eh ?? take ages sometimes hopefully they will see you soon they will probley monitior you over so many hours/days xx


----------



## charlie00134

I think she's in theatre actually so it's excusable


----------



## bettybee1

that's okay then , you on your own their ? or someone with you ! things we have too through eh ? xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I've seen the doctor, they don't think it's OHSS, they think it could be a minor bleed so I can go. But they said any bloating or vomiting or panting and I've to come straight back.


----------



## bettybee1

oh glad they dont think its OHSS that means you can still have transfer!!

just be very viglgent hunxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

I will be and I won't hesitate to come back in if I get any symptoms. Just waiting for a call back from my clinic


----------



## bettybee1

havent they phoned you yet ;0!!! hurry up clinc lol !!

will today you be finding out if your in for transfer tmro or wednesday ?? x


----------



## charlie00134

I spoke to the Clinic, they're passing the details on to a doctor there who will decide if transfer can go ahead. I'll find out tomorrow if and when.


----------



## bettybee1

oh gosh hope it can go ahead for you hunnie x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh my goodness Betty you are bloated!! Hope your ok.

Glad you are being released fro hospital Charlie!!

AFM I am now PUPO with TWINS !!! Eek transfer went really well, a little uncomfortable because of the full bladder lol. Both embies are Grade 1 and 8 cells :)

Now the waiting gamesbegin


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My twin embryos.

#1
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/b4c14a97bf7883a4adf7390cba06c575.jpg

#2
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/9d327b3eb98077db8613d0e9004f257d.jpg


----------



## charlie00134

Images haven't worked hun x x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've re done it :) should work now x


----------



## Frustrated1

Zoie - They look great, congratulations.

Charlie - so pleased to hear you've been allowed to go home.

Betty - did you hear from the clinic yet?

I've just had my daily call and the clinic wants me to continue with 450iu Menopur tonight and be scanned again tomorrow. Let's hope I don't lose my 21mm follicle overnight!


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats on your transfer zoie !!! Your embies look ace :D !!! 

Are you setting a date too test or you testIng daily ? 

FustrAted - yeah spoke too them I told her she agreed if my output starts becoming less & dark or I get symptoms I need too goto a&e. But tmro I'll have too phone too see if I can get these tablets ? 

Aww one day won't do much too it hopefully you will b triggering tmro then !!! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm going to try hold out as long as I can, my nurse today said to wait until the 28th for an accurate reading, but that's too far away lol, I need to know sooner than that :haha: I'm going to try hold out until at least next Sunday


----------



## bettybee1

Haha yeah my nurse said 27th I was like no way that would make me 18dpo are you mAd !!! 

I'll be testing probley Friday onwards 9dpo Friday !!! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lmao that's exactly what I thought in my head whilst I was agreeing with the nurse not to test until then lol


----------



## Frustrated1

Hmm, my clinic told me today to test 14-16 days after ET, but what really surprised is that they don't do any blood tests. They just said if the urine test was positive they would see me for a scan 7-8 weeks after ET, which again seems very late.


----------



## charlie00134

My clinic do testing 14 days after 5dt, it's a long wait


----------



## MishC

Wow it's all gone off in here hasn't it!

Betty - How are you feeling? That's some bloat, what do they think has caused it?

Charlie - How are you? Glad you're out of hospital and feeling a little better.

Zoie - Those embys look good! I think i'm going to follow suite and have 2 transferred at 3 days. How are you feeling?

Frustrated - How are you?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I feel great today, pretty much back to normal, I've had a few minor cramps but nothing bad. My skin has just started to clear up.

The transfer itself went really well it was a little uncomfortable but as soon as it was over i felt ok :) x


----------



## Frustrated1

I'm waiting to find out if I will be triggering tonight. I had about 27 follicles today, although only 10 were over 16mm. There were a few at the 14mm mark, so if I'm really lucky these may catch up. Lining is just about fine at 8.5mm. Feeling quite sore after the scan and my back has been sore for days now!


----------



## bettybee1

Hey mich - it's just mild ohss !! Still bloated not as bad ! 
As for your embryo transfer you will just have to go off what happens if you get me if you get 5+ fab ones on day 3 then you really should probley go with 5dt too select better :) ! 

Zoie - glad ur feeling well !!! Glad your skin has cleared a big ass spot has appeared on my face hahah!! 


FustrAted - how was ur scan ? 

Charlie - how you feeling today ? X


----------



## charlie00134

I'm feeling a lot better now thank you. I was feeling extra uncomfortable due to constipation after EC, I resorted to drinking a pint of orange juice which did get things moving. ET is Wednesday 11:30 am :D


----------



## bettybee1

Glad your feeling better hunnie yep constipation put me in agony my last 2 ECS this time I mDe sure u was drinking oj lol 

So glad your having transfer ?! How many embies you have they give a report ? X


----------



## charlie00134

I currently have 2 x 8 cell embies, 3 x 4 cell and 1 x 2 cell embie. They're waiting for 5 day to look for a winner.


----------



## bettybee1

thats fantastic hunnie hopefully you will have an amazing one !!

well out of other 2 embryos 1 failed too make it too blast , but the other one was a full blast but since it wasnt AA or BA it cant be frozen jeezzzeee the freezing criteria is strict wish they would of let me freeze at day 3 grrrrxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Glad you are feeling better Charlie, I also had a little constipation after EC milk seems to shift mine, it took a few days but it was such a relief when it finally came lol.

Betty, it sucks that you have none to freeze I had no idea how strict the freezing criteria is!!. 

Good luck Fustrated!!, I hope you get to trigger tonight!! X


----------



## charlie00134

Hopefully you won't need the frosties anyway :)


----------



## bettybee1

yeah my little embie was 3BB but apparenlty they can't freeze x blah 

i know pepople on here who have had BB frozenx


----------



## Frustrated1

Have had the call from the clinic (well, my partner has as my phone had no reception!) and they have told me to stop all medication tonight, that I will get a call tomorrow telling me what time I should trigger tomorrow and that my egg collection with be on Thursday. 

Has anyone else been told to come off all meds the day before triggering? Am a bit worried that there is nothing to stop me from ovulating between now and tomorrow evening. Am waiting for the clinic to return my call so that I can ask them...


----------



## bettybee1

Hmmm. Clueless for you normally I take all my last meds same day as trigger !! You could ring n ask again v? X


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! Haven't been keeping up with this thread, as I wasn't getting notifications. :blush: I still haven't started stims, so not much to report on my end. 

Frustrated, my clinic wants me to use all meds up until the day I trigger, and nothing else that night. I would be worried if there was no Lupron (or other anti-ovulation drug) involved for 48 hours, but I'm not an expert. :shrug:

Betty, sorry you have no :cold:. I know a few women on here who got their bfps with a SINGLE embryo and no :cold:. Only takes one!

Good luck at transfer Charlie!

MissZoiex, good luck! :dust:

:hugs: to all.


----------



## JessicaG121

Frustrated1 said:


> Have had the call from the clinic (well, my partner has as my phone had no reception!) and they have told me to stop all medication tonight, that I will get a call tomorrow telling me what time I should trigger tomorrow and that my egg collection with be on Thursday.
> 
> Has anyone else been told to come off all meds the day before triggering? Am a bit worried that there is nothing to stop me from ovulating between now and tomorrow evening. Am waiting for the clinic to return my call so that I can ask them...

I stopped everything the day before trigger. Last shots Saturday night, trigger shot late Sunday/early Monday. No problems... Just to ease your mind.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I didn't do it Fustrated, but I've heard people do it on here before they called it "coasting" or I may be wrong lol


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks girls. Have been really worried about it overnight. As per usual, the clinic failed to return my call so I didn't get to speak to anyone. My last meds were on Sunday night. I didn't take anything last night apart from an antibiotic. Apparently I will trigger at some point today, presumably tonight if egg collection is to be on Thursday.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hope you get to trigger today, I know I felt relieved after trigger knowing that the end was in sight. GL Hun x

My hpt was completely negative today :) my trigger is out of my system after 7 days. Sunday feels like a life time away. I want to know now lol.


----------



## Briss

Frustrated, I was told to stop all medication before the trigger. I did my last Menopur and Cetrotide on CD10 and triggered on CD 11 (at 11 pm). but my LH surged 4 hours before I was supposed to do the trigger (I had bloods on CD11 morning and it showed that LH increased a lot, got negative OPK at 4 pm and positive OPK at 7 pm!) so they put me on some other medication (Indometacin) to preserve the follicle until EC. it worked.


----------



## charlie00134

I took my stims the night of trigger too, but that's just me.


----------



## Frustrated1

Finally managed to speak to a nurse after calling the clinic yet again. She didn't sound particularly happy that I was calling, but that's not my problem! She said I shouldn't ovulate naturally as a result of the residual effects of the Buserelin, even though it's now 11 days since I took it. Yesterday my LH was 1.2, so still pretty low although higher than the 0.3 and 0.4 readings last week, so she was not worried I'd ovulate naturally despite the bucket loads of EWCM I've had today. My E2 level was 10,046 yesterday though, so perhaps that explains why they are coasting me (thanks for the terminology Zoie! It helped with Internet research!) today. A bit of a change from the reading of 126 I had this time last week! I should receive a call before 8pm tonight giving me my trigger time. Feeling very nervous and unsettled, but that may just be the drugs!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sounds good, Frustrated! I think this process would make anyone a little crazy, even before the side effects of all the hormones! 

:hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

Evening ladies,

I finally have my instructions... We will be triggering tonight at 11pm. I have to be at the clinic by 8am on Thursday and my procedure is scheduled for midday. Does anyone know what I can expect to happen between 8am and midday apart from signing even more consent forms and speaking to the embryologist? Do they do any more scans and blood tests for example?

I would also be grateful for any tips on things you were glad you took along with you or wished that you had and any questions that you wished you had asked but perhaps didn't. Any advice whatsoever would be appreciated!

Am feeling a mixture if excitement and nervousness now!


----------



## pbl_ge

Those are really good questions, and I look forward to seeing the answers!


----------



## MishC

Hey Ladies are you all on/will you be on estrogen tablets?

Frustrated - Whoow I'm excited for you. What are you triggering with?

Do all clinics have a specific embryo grading for freezing?


----------



## charlie00134

Frustrated1 said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> I finally have my instructions... We will be triggering tonight at 11pm. I have to be at the clinic by 8am on Thursday and my procedure is scheduled for midday. Does anyone know what I can expect to happen between 8am and midday apart from signing even more consent forms and speaking to the embryologist? Do they do any more scans and blood tests for example?
> 
> I would also be grateful for any tips on things you were glad you took along with you or wished that you had and any questions that you wished you had asked but perhaps didn't. Any advice whatsoever would be appreciated!
> 
> Am feeling a mixture if excitement and nervousness now!

I mainly had a lot of waiting around. I waited in the waiting room, then was taken down into a recovery room and put in a gown. They tested my blood pressure etc and put a wrist band on. Then the nurse came in, anesthetist, embryologist and doctor. They explained the procedure and the sedative. They didn't do any tests other than BP and O2 etc. The only things I took along were my phone, my husband and a sports drink for after (I don't drink tea or coffee). They said I could have taken slippers but I wasn't bothered. No questions they didn't cover. Possibly should have taken a book.


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, Charlie. 

MishC - thanks, me too! I'm triggering with ovitrelle. I have been given four weeks worth of blood thinning injections (fragmin) lots of progesterone suppositions and estrogen tablets for afterwards. Only 3 days until you start stimming!


----------



## Briss

My EC was very straightforward. We spent lots of time on forms. I actually thought I'd already ovulated cos my temp went up and I asked for a scan before EC. they did a scan and my follicle was in place.

EC: Left follicle: very straightforward; egg came off straight away; right follicle: too close to the cyst and very small - decided not to take the risk of puncturing the cyst and not attempt collecting an egg from the right follicle. 

sedation was fine, they injected some painkillers which felt like morphine :) and made me want to smile and then I fell asleep; they woke me up about 10 min after I even managed to have a dream. did not feel a thing. There was a bit of pain near the cervix; no bleeding following the procedure;

After that we stayed in until I peed and drank water, they checked my blood pressure etc. embryologist confirmed they had an egg but due to poor SA they want to do ICSI, then he explained how everything works and what to expect next few days.

I was actually happy I took socks with me, they did not offer any and it was pretty chilly.


----------



## Frustrated1

Socks! Good thinking. I really feel the cold so will take a warm pair with me.

P.s. just seen your test pic on another thread... Looks good to me, I can definitely see a line!


----------



## bettybee1

fustrated.. yipppeeeeee !!!!!!!! have no expections just relax and be calm my best advice;)


mich... iam on estrogen 2mg 3x daily xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay Fustrated!!

For my EC I had to take socks and my own dressing gown they requested I bring them when they told me to trigger. I only had to arrive 30mins before the procedure and was shown straight to my private room then the nurse did blood pressure and then the doctor came in and explained the procedure then the anestheologyst came and explained the drugs they would be using and I was walked to theatre by my nurse.

I remember having the canular thing put in my hand and them putting a drip in and two more syringes of stuff put in.

I then woke up in recovery with an oxygen mask on feeling like I'd had a good nights sleep lol


----------



## charlie00134

The cannular and sedative bit was the same for me too


----------



## Frustrated1

That's probably the bit I'm dreading most with my needle phobia!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

You will be fine, I didn't get chance to think about it really by time I was laid on the bed and the nurses had finished chatting to me it was done and they were putting my drugs in it :)


----------



## bettybee1

FustrAted you will be fine my 1st one I had a full blown panic attack as I didn't want too be sedated ! I eventually got sedated tho !! 

My second one I was very panicky still made myself worry too much 

This time I went in with no expections of anything I was totally chilled out and it went in my favour !! I didn't panic once !! So be really relaxed the more tense you are the worse it will be !!! Xxxx


Zoie- how you feeling now ? Any symptoms ? Cx


----------



## MishC

Well from what you guys have said egg collection isn't at all what I thought it was going to be. I was under the impression i'd be fairly awake and i'd be watching what they were doing on a screen.

How come some people are on estrogen and some aren't?

Did everyone take to their suppression drugs ok? I'm under the impression i'm getting side effects but i'm putting it to the back of my mind and just going to wait until Thursday till I see what the nurse says.


----------



## Briss

someone mentioned a book - very good idea, i did not have anything to read and there was a lot of waiting around and DH was getting impatient, could have used something to distract him. 

I only had one egg so I guess i could be awake, I know in natural cycle IVF some opt for being awake but in my clinic they did not offer that option and i did not mind.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've had really crazy hot flushes I was sitting with hubs earlier and he said it was like I was burning his skin lol I don't know if that's a real symptom but I'm hoping it is lol. Also had a few minor twitches fingers crossed that's my embies getting snuggled in for the next 9 months.

I really want to test haha I'm really fighting the urge right now!!!

Briss I was awake, they call it twilight. As far as I know the drugs just keep you relaxed and fairly pain free, I fell asleep I was so relaxed its so much better than general anaesthetic. Xx


----------



## bettybee1

Some places do local some do sedation !! Some places do local but give strong pain meds !! 

Mich - it depends what your docter puts you on on aggressive luetual support S my last two cyclesy period has ce early. 

Estrogen is essential for implanting & pregnancy x


----------



## bettybee1

^^ am glad you feel asleep the only dtug I had was a tamazepam which didn't touch me then local down there and I had to use gas n air !!! X


----------



## charlie00134

My sedation was technically awake but I slept through it


----------



## bettybee1

Charlie - good luck today what time you in for transfer ? X


----------



## Juniperjules

Girls, got a kind of random ivf question here, but was wondering, did ur clinics do anything in particular to ensure that the 'right sperm gets to the right egg?'. 

I was watching some US fertility centres explanation of the steps during the IVF process, & there was a point where both male & female patients had to look at ID numbers etc to ensure that there was no chance of samples getting mixed up... It was very thorough. Then today there was a midday movie telling the true story of a doctor in the US (in the 80's) who was impregnanting patients with his own sperm...unfortunately my OH saw some of it & the look of horror on his face!!!! u can imagine!! He said 'what if that happens to us???' 

Of course I told him he was being stupid & clinics these days have to work under strict protocols etc..I'm a nurse so I know it's all about checking & double checking in healthcare these days... And my doctor is female anyway! : ) ....but it did make me wonder if any of you at some point were asked to 'identify' sperm/eggs/ embryos as being ur own using patient ID numbers or the like???


----------



## charlie00134

1145, on our way there now. Although I'm getting quite convinced they're gunna cancel. I feel really sore and a bit sick this morning.


----------



## charlie00134

Juniperjules said:


> Girls, did they do anything in particular to ensure that the 'right sperm gets to the right egg?'. I was watching some US fertility centres explanation they the IVF steps, & there was a point where both male & female patients had to look at ID numbers etc to ensure that there was no chance of samples getting mixed up... It was very thorough. I just wondered... Today there was a midday movie telling the true story of a doctor in the US who was impregnanting patients with his own sperm...unfortunately my OH saw some of it & the look of horror on his face!!!! Well u can imagine!! He said 'what if that happens to us???' Of course I told him he was being stupid & clinics these days have to work under strict protocols etc.. And my doctor is female anyway! : ) but it did make me wonder if any of you at some point were asked to 'identify' sperm/eggs/ embryos as being ur own using patient ID numbers or the like???

I was told they work on one patient at a time and everything is checked by two people. They'll all be regularly monitored by HFEA to make sure they have strict.controls


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck Charlie. I hope it all goes ahead for you.


----------



## charlie00134

I had some breakfast which helped some of the stomach cramps so it must have partially been hunger.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Juniperjules said:


> Girls, got a kind of random ivf question here, but was wondering, did ur clinics do anything in particular to ensure that the 'right sperm gets to the right egg?'.
> 
> I was watching some US fertility centres explanation of the steps during the IVF process, & there was a point where both male & female patients had to look at ID numbers etc to ensure that there was no chance of samples getting mixed up... It was very thorough. Then today there was a midday movie telling the true story of a doctor in the US (in the 80's) who was impregnanting patients with his own sperm...unfortunately my OH saw some of it & the look of horror on his face!!!! u can imagine!! He said 'what if that happens to us???'
> 
> Of course I told him he was being stupid & clinics these days have to work under strict protocols etc..I'm a nurse so I know it's all about checking & double checking in healthcare these days... And my doctor is female anyway! : ) ....but it did make me wonder if any of you at some point were asked to 'identify' sperm/eggs/ embryos as being ur own using patient ID numbers or the like???

There is no need to worry about that, the clinics have so many staff working the can do two or three person checks on each sample, I had a barcode on my wrist band that they kept scanning so I'm sure the chance of them getting mixed up is very very slim. I wouldn't worry.

Plus doctors don't really see the eggs between collection and transfer, that's what the embryologist are for and all at our clinic were women lol


----------



## Briss

Juniperjules, I totally understand I had the same thought. At my clinic they constantly ask you to repeat your personal info and my DH's at every step but I am still worried. I do not think you can be sure unless you do a blood test once the baby is born. 

Charlie, Good luck!


----------



## charlie00134

One happy little blast on board. officially PUPO


----------



## MishC

bettybee1 said:


> Some places do local some do sedation !! Some places do local but give strong pain meds !!
> 
> Mich - it depends what your docter puts you on on aggressive luetual support S my last two cyclesy period has ce early.
> 
> Estrogen is essential for implanting & pregnancy x

What is classed as an aggressive luetual support?

I have some cyclogest pessaries which are 400mg progesterone which I assume are the estrogen support. I know I use 2 (800mg) each night.

Sorry, I must sound so dumb, I have no idea about all this stuff usually i'm quite clued up on things.

Charlie - I have everything crossed that it implans for you. What does PUPO mean?

Zoie - Well done for not testing. When are you thinking of taking the first test?


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow, this thread moves fast! :shock: A bit of catch up: 

Thanks for the egg retrieval day tips--socks and a book seem like good ideas. They told me I'd be completely out for the retrieval. 

Good luck on Thursday, frustrated!

Mish, I'm not on estrogen. I think it's to help building the lining, for those whose lining is thin? :shrug: I haven't had side effects from the Lupron much, but birth control pills have always made me kinda b!tchy. :haha: Looks like I'll be starting stims one day after you!

Juniper, I agree with the others--I hope that's the sort of thing they have worked out! I'm just going to take that one on faith. Too many other things to worry about with IVF. :haha:

Briss, do I hear a rumor about two lines? :happydance: When is official test date?

Congrats on being PUPO, Charlie! Sending you lots of sticky thoughts!

MrsZ, symptoms sound promising! When will you test? 

Two and a half days until I start stims here. What's weird is that I didn't get a withdrawal bleed when I stopped the BCP (they said I would), but had some heavy spotting when I started Lupron. Anyone else?


----------



## MishC

General question to everyone

Where are you all from and how old are you all?

I'm from Leeds and i'm 30.

pbl - That's cool that we'll be going through things at around the same time. I thought I was the only one in this little group that hadn't started stimmin. When I started on the buserelin I didn't bleed in the typical way. I spoke to the nurse on Monday and explained that my period was the lightest its ever been. I didn't need to use anything because I only bled when I went to the toilet. My nurse said the dreaded 'Oh - Hmmmm' that could mean you have developed a cyst due to the meds. I then explained that it was still going on (10 days) and she seemed confident that the drugs were working but not in the typical kind of way.


----------



## bettybee1

Mich - the cyclogest is progestrone ! 
Am on 400 mg cyclogest at night. 200mg urgogest progestrone 3x daily plus 2mg estrogen x3 daily 

Last time I was was on 400mg cyclogest 1x day 


Am 21 & I live in catterick garrison although when my husband is exercise 2x month I stay at my mum & dads in Halifax as I also work in Halifax & goto universty at bradford ! X


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats on pupo Charlie what grade was he/she hehe!! ;) 

Hey too everyone else !!!! X


----------



## charlie00134

PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise
Cyclogest suppositories are progesterone support

I'm from Harrogate and I'm 25, I actually travel to Leeds daily for work.


----------



## bettybee1

Briss - yes have you tested again today ? X


----------



## pbl_ge

I'm an old American. :haha: :jo:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Charlie!!! So happy your transfer went ahead!! Xx

I'm trying to hold out until Sunday :)

I'm 23 from Nottingham


----------



## MishC

Zoie - What support estrogen are you on?

Why on earth am I on such a low amount? I'm going to ask the nurse tomorrow.

Good luck with that wait Zoie!


----------



## Briss

charlie, congratulation on being PUPO, wonderful feeling, isn't? 

afm, I had two lines on FRER yesterday and one line this morning?? what is this? I am upset beyond anything. I just cant cope with this emotional roller coaster. I had my blood test and the results will be ready in the evening. Cramping is quite strong and spotting got worse today. 

I am in London and I am 37

I am on 400mg cyclogest 3x day


----------



## MishC

Briss - Stay positive until you get your blood test results back you never know.


----------



## bettybee1

yes briss i agree you never know good luck sweetie 

mich- your not on a low dose 400mg a of cycolgest progestrone is the normal for most clincs 


the only reason why my docter put me on all of them is because off my period starting early twice thats isnt too say say that it wont this time just covering possiblties

also estrogen is not given in every clinc only for reasons xx


----------



## Frustrated1

I'm 34 and from London. 

Briss - I hope everything is ok for you. I think it's the not knowing which is the worst thing.


----------



## Frustrated1

And congratulations Charlie!


----------



## tcreasey88

Miss Zoe, how come they let you transfer 2 at 23? Did you go private? xx


----------



## bettybee1

tracey- am 21 and i have been allowed 2 every time but when your paying 5000+ you should lol 

have had a fight each time tho :\

if your NHS funded then you have too go with what they say am afraid but if they arnt the best quailty then they will put 2 back x


----------



## Frustrated1

Mmmm, maybe I should push for two if we have that many!


----------



## bettybee1

it's completly upto you fustrated are paying ?

if you had a perefct blastocyst then 1 is probley the best but if not i think 2 is better ( personally)


----------



## Briss

bad news for me, my beta came back as 8.3, too low to call it positive. They were very direct and told me that unfortunately they see it as negative. I am to repeat the test on Friday and they expect I get a completely negative result. They did not want to give me false hope and said with these low levels this is just not good news. the only positive fact is that there was an attempt at implantation but unfortunately not successful.


----------



## Frustrated1

Oh, Briss, I'm so sorry to hear that. You must feel gutted.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Briss that's terrible! :hugs: Will be hoping it's just a late implanter. 

Take good care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

am very sorry briss lots :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MishC said:


> Zoie - What support estrogen are you on?
> 
> Why on earth am I on such a low amount? I'm going to ask the nurse tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck with that wait Zoie!

I'm on progesterone, I don't have them to hand but its called something like ustrogen I think. It's 200mg 2x a day.



tcreasey88 said:


> Miss Zoe, how come they let you transfer 2 at 23? Did you go private? xx

Yeah we went private so had a choice, NHS I'm my area had a 1 year ++ waiting list for 1 try so we just paid.



Briss said:


> bad news for me, my beta came back as 8.3, too low to call it positive. They were very direct and told me that unfortunately they see it as negative. I am to repeat the test on Friday and they expect I get a completely negative result. They did not want to give me false hope and said with these low levels this is just not good news. the only positive fact is that there was an attempt at implantation but unfortunately not successful.

So sorry bris :( :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Briss

thank you ladies, at the moment it just feels hopeless. waiting around for my beta to drop and then AF to come and then 1-2 cycles to get back to normal and then onto my second IVF&#8230; , TTC is not getting any easier, the longer it takes the harder it gets. sorry for doom and gloom I will need to few days to come to terms with this failure


----------



## MishC

Frustrated - I'm pushing for 2 to be transferred at a 3dt. I want the rest freezing and if it fails then i'll let them grow them to 5 days blastocyst and discuss whether to have 1 or 2 put back in. I'm only doing the IVF twice as I've gone private. I know my clinic only want me to put 1 back but i'm ready to fight them every step of the way.

Briss - So sorry to hear your news my heart goes out to you. I''m dreading hearing those words it must be awful. Do they know why it failed?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We are all here for you Briss, when ever you need to talk xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MishC said:


> Frustrated - I'm pushing for 2 to be transferred at a 3dt. I want the rest freezing and if it fails then i'll let them grow them to 5 days blastocyst and discuss whether to have 1 or 2 put back in. I'm only doing the IVF twice as I've gone private. I know my clinic only want me to put 1 back but i'm ready to fight them every step of the way.
> 
> Briss - So sorry to hear your news my heart goes out to you. I''m dreading hearing those words it must be awful. Do they know why it failed?

I'm pretty sure that if your private they can't tell you NO for 2 embies transferred, just push for it they may try and talk you out of it but you have the final say xx


----------



## MishC

Zoie - They can say no if they think it will affect you health which in my case it could. When I had my daughter I got Sever Pre-Eclampsia and HELP Syndrome which can be fatal so they have taken that into consideration. There is nothing to say i'd get it back because i'm with a different partner but if I ended up with twins stats say I would get pre-e again. But at the same time i'd rather have 2 children than none.

On a more downer note I went for my scan so I could start stimmin and it looks to be bad news. The lining has thinned out but there's fluid in my womb. The nurs thinks it could be blood from my period but worse case scenario is its fluid leaking from my tube. Realistically it'll be fluid from my tube so it looks like the IVF course will be cancelled and i'll have to go for surgery to get the tube removed as the fluid is toxic to an embryo. The bad news with that is the waiting list is 18 weeks, plus a couple of months for recovery so i'm looking at 6 months! My nurse is calling me later today to discuss what to do next, she said she has to speak to my consultant first to see what he thinks. So all in all I fell at the first hurdle, not good!

Oh and to top it off my drugs go out of date in February so i'll have to re buy all of them again!


----------



## charlie00134

Oh MishC I'm so so so sorry to hear that!


----------



## Frustrated1

MishC - that is really upsetting news. You never know what's going to happen though. 9 days ago I was being prepared for my cycle to be cancelled due to my poor response to the drugs and I've just had 15 eggs collected. Feeling shattered, but pleased with the number. Subject to their quality, 10 will be used for IMSI (ICSI but with a more powerful microscope) and 5 will be used for regular IVF. Just want to sleep now. Feeling very drained.


----------



## Briss

MishC, I cannot believe it! How frustrating! hoping it's just some blood left over and it will be gone with your next period. Why would your tube be leaking? has it happened before? is there any chance you can return the meds to the clinic?

Frustrated, good news on 15 eggs!!


----------



## charlie00134

Frustrated - congratulations on 15 eggs! That's a great number. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a good fert rate, I'd expect it to be with mostly ICSI


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That sucks Mishc :( I hope it's just a little something left from AF. Fingers crossed for a bit of good news for you xxxxx

Yay for collection Fustrated I snoozed for most of the day on the sofa after EC get some rest :) xx


----------



## bettybee1

We all have had 15 eggs woop woop haha 

Mich - am
Very sorry you sure there not jumping too quickly when your on your period it's normal :/ mine is always like that some times especially if am not having a. Fast flowing period.


----------



## pbl_ge

Mich - That's terrible! Hope the worst case doesn't turn out to be true. :hugs:

Frustrated - 15 sounds great! 

Briss - how are you doing?. :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

We will have to call it the 15 egg thread...


----------



## Briss

pbl_ge, I am in two mind whether to stop progesterone or not, I repeating my beta tomorrow and they expect it to be negative (although my test was still showing a faint line this morning) but in the meantime I feel like with progesterone I am just extending the inevitable.


----------



## bettybee1

Briss I'd say just carry on till repet beta you never know ! 

Charlie how you feeling 1dp5dt !!!!!! Did you get any frosties ? X


----------



## charlie00134

Briss - I'd keepy it up, I had a girl on another thread was told similar with their first beta and by the second their levels had tripled! There's a chance

Bettybee- I feel completely fine. Wish I could have a hot bath but I'll do without. No frosties but I was never going to freeze


----------



## Briss

Thanks ladies. will be waiting for tomorrow's beta then


----------



## MishC

Frustrated - 15 eggs is excellent I bet you're thrilled with that.

Well it's been confirmed, it'll very likely to be fluid from my left tube. The nurse said it's unlikely to be blood now because my period ended on Monday. TBH I knew it was going to be fluid i'm always in the small % of anything.

Briss - I have a lot of tubal damage and with the damage I have it can cause pockets of fluid in the fallopian tube. It's not very common but it can happen. When I was getting scanned before I started on the drugs there was no signs/reason to think it would happen to me as everything looked ok but I was told there was a tiny chance the drugs would cause my tube to swell and leak this toxic fluid. Obviously that's exactly what it's done because the nurse said there was a 'sizable amount of fluid' in the womb.

The nurse seems to think she will be able to get everything through so that I will be stimming in February. I explained about the drugs going out of date and my concerns about loosing all that money. She explained about 4 different ways we could go about doing the IVF and the impacts each would have and the financial cost of each. 

Tonight I have decided to stop all of the drugs and go ahead with the surgery as soon as possible. It's a huge kick in the teeth but i'm trying to stay positive about it all. If I go ahead with the drugs and the fluid doesn't clear then I have to abandon the IVF and freeze the embryos, when I want to restart the ivf i'd have to pay another £1500. And to stay positive again its not as if the IVF has failed its just a (big-ish) bump in the road and i'm sure there'll be many more to come.


----------



## pbl_ge

So sorry, Mish. FX the time passes quickly. Are there changes in health or diet you could make to improve your chances, and have some benefit to the wait? 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Mish, I am so sorry! that's truly disappointing. Do you know what medication caused this reaction? was it the stim drags? wishing you speedy recovery and I hope this is the last bump on your road to a successful pregnancy.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry you got bad news Mish :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

Just had my call from the embryologist. Only 12 of the 15 eggs were mature. 9 were used for IMSI and 6 fertilised and 3 were used for standard IVF none of which fertilised. 

If I'm honest I'm feeling a bit disappointed with the results as I'm worried that more will drop off over the next few days. Weirdly I dreamt those exact numbers last night and woke up this morning really upset. Bizarre that it came true. At least if we have to go through the process again I know to use IMSI for all eggs and to avoid the standard IVF.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have fingers crossed for you Fustrated out of my 7 eggs all were mature (don't know about the 8 I donated) and only 2 fertilised.

GL hunny I think you have fantastic numbers :) x


----------



## Briss

Frustrated, you've got 6 wonderful embryos!!! fingers crossed they will all be perfect and ready for ET/Freezing


----------



## charlie00134

I only had 6 of my 15 fertilise too. A few fell by the wayside and by the time of transfer there was one ideal one. Just remember it's quality which counts.


----------



## bettybee1

6 is brilliant !! I only had 4 because I shared the rest !!!! Xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, Charlie. If I end up with one really good quality day 5 blast I will be happy. It would be nice to have some to freeze though too!


----------



## charlie00134

I'll cross my finger for you


----------



## MishC

pbl - Nah there is nothing else I could do to improve my chances of it working while waiting but with this delay I should be moved into my new house before a baby would arrive so there's always that ...lol

Briss - I was only on the Suppression drug, Buserelin. I went to the hospital to get the ok to start stimmin but it wasn't meant to be. I was pre warned before I started the drugs that there was a very small chance this would happen but we wouldn't know unless we tried. When I had my daughter I had to have an emergency section to deliver her, little did I know that a section can cause you problems in later life. The scarring from the sections and affect the tubes, ovarys and uterus. It looks like it's took out both of my tubes.

Frustrated - That's a great number of fertilised eggs!

Zoie - How are you holding out on the not testing?


----------



## Briss

I had no idea that a section can cause you problems in later life! How awful! 

Just got a confirmation my beta dropped to 1.7, anything below 5 is officially negative so I got my closure and can stop progesterone now


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry this was the outcome for you Briss :( :hugs: 

It's been hard but I keep telling myself that im only 5dp3dt it's not going to show up yet. Sunday will be here quickly I'm sure lol x


----------



## pbl_ge

Briss, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

Lots of hugs Briss. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MishC

Briss - Sorry to hear that I hope you're ok! I cant begin to imagine how you feel. 
I had no idea a section could do this either but to be honest there would be no changing having it.

Zoie - Sunday will be here in the blink of an eye.

I spoke to my nurse today and told her I stopped the meds last night. She was really happy with my decision and said when my consultant is back from his holiday she'll get me to put me on his list for surgery ASAP and i'll have an appointment with him towards the end of November. That's really good because normally you have to wait for your appointment before you can be put on a waiting list but because we're against the clock due to meds going out of date she thinks he'll move some people around and hopefully have me in sooner rather than later. (consultant is back from his hols on 30th Oct). She also said she would speak to his secretary on Monday and see if she could put me on the waiting list on Monday but she's not sure she'll be allowed.

Hopefully i'll be stimming in February!

What a chore eh ...lol


----------



## charlie00134

I will cross my fingers for you MishC. and a speedy recovery


----------



## MishC

Cheers Charlie i'm sure everything will be ok!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've been bad :(

I broke down and tested.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-6dp3dt-9dpo-superdrug-test.html#post30095047


----------



## bettybee1

I can see something very faint I have a thread in the test section too ! 

Last night a very faint bfp and today you can tell it's bfp ! Can't believe it hope they stick !!! Xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Eek I'm going to go and find your thread now!! Xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow, TWO BPFs on one day?! :happydance: Congratulations, ladies!!!! :cloud9: 

I started stims last night. :yipee: Here we go!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm not counting mine BFP just yet :) we will see what tomorrows test says.

My IC was negative but I believe they are like 50iu/ml so that's ok.


----------



## Frustrated1

Oh my god, girls! This is sooo exciting! Keeping everything crossed for you both xx

Our six little embies made it through the night. One is at 3 cells (a bit slow like its dad...) and the other five are at four cells. They have said they hope I will make it to a five or six day transfer, so that has made me feel better.


----------



## Frustrated1

Pbl-ge: congrats! Was the injection ok?


----------



## pbl_ge

Frustrated1 said:


> Pbl-ge: congrats! Was the injection ok?

It was actually a bit comical, because the timing didn't work well with our plans for the evening. Both shots were late, one round was done in a moving car, and the second two shots were done rushed in the kitchen while the dog was antsy for his very late evening walk. Three shots in an evening is a lot, and some evenings will be four as I use up the Gonal-F pens. :roll:

But went fine, really. :flower: :haha:

Great news about your embies! :happydance:


----------



## Frustrated1

How funny! That's a lot of shots in one night though! Can't you combine them?

Our first injection was in the back seat of the car in a public car park in upstate New York. My partner looked like some sort of drugging as he sat there flicking the needle to get the air bubbles out...


----------



## bettybee1

Fantastic fustrAted even the 3cell is okay! Xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks Betty! Am so chuffed for you too :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Frustrated1 said:


> How funny! That's a lot of shots in one night though! Can't you combine them?
> 
> Our first injection was in the back seat of the car in a public car park in upstate New York. My partner looked like some sort of drugging as he sat there flicking the needle to get the air bubbles out...

I live in Upstate NY, so that's about what mine was like! :rofl:

Can't combine the shots. They've got me on Lupron, their own mix of LH (which is weird--did anyone else's clinic give them LH?), and the Gonal-F. 

Getting very used to needles around here. OH even wiggle one of the jabs pretty badly, and was very apologetic, but I had barely even noticed. :haha:


----------



## bettybee1

Thankyou. I just can't believe I broke down day before yesterday it hit me that I was on my 3rd cycle for some reason and was thinking all sorts as you do ! 

Just hoping my bill & ben will get snuggley and stick and grow well for their mummy :) xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Pbl- congrats on starting stims !!!! Gl xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

Ooh, you live in a lovely part of the world pbl-ge! We were in the finger lakes when my buserelin injections started. It was certainly a relaxing place to start treatment. I'm still not used to the needles though... Last night's fragmin was particularly horrible as the end of the needle seemed blunt and wouldn't penetrate the skin so has to be almost jabbed in!


----------



## pbl_ge

Frustrated1 said:


> Ooh, you live in a lovely part of the world pbl-ge! We were in the finger lakes when my buserelin injections started. It was certainly a relaxing place to start treatment. I'm still not used to the needles though... Last night's fragmin was particularly horrible as the end of the needle seemed blunt and wouldn't penetrate the skin so has to be almost jabbed in!

OUCH!!! :argh:


----------



## pbl_ge

bettybee1 said:


> Thankyou. I just can't believe I broke down day before yesterday it hit me that I was on my 3rd cycle for some reason and was thinking all sorts as you do !
> 
> Just hoping my bill & ben will get snuggley and stick and grow well for their mummy :) xxx

:cloud9: love "bill & ben."


----------



## bettybee1

:D xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had a few blunt needles with my Burserelin. They are awkward and take a bit longer to do but you'll get used to them lol


----------



## pbl_ge

xMissxZoiex said:


> I had a few blunt needles with my Burserelin. They are awkward and take a bit longer to do but you'll get used to them lol

Really seems like we can get used to anything, doesn'it ! :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It does!! I'm pretty sure there is nothing that can beat us. We are all tough ladies :) x


----------



## charlie00134

Miss Zoie - I see something fingers crossed it gets stronger.

bettybee1 - congratulations! Woop

Frustrated - yey for your little embies

pbl_ge - congratulations on starting stims

AFM I've just got back from shopping with my best friend which was nice. I've still got the headache which I woke up with yesterday, I've finally resorted to taking paracetamol for it. I've had vivid dreams for 2 nights and I'm a little tired but no other symptoms. Wishing this headache would shift.

My clinic told me I was high risk of OHSS and I still feel completely fine which is kind of concerning. I'm sure I'm being silly.

3dt5dt and counting


----------



## Frustrated1

Sounds like a nice way to spend a Saturday. When are you planning to test, Charlie?


----------



## charlie00134

As soon as I think I'll get an accurate response. 3dp5dt seems very soon I only wish it would show already. I have 10miu tests but I'd think it was to soon


----------



## bettybee1

I've been testing since 8dpo I got very faint line yesterday 9dpo !! X


----------



## charlie00134

Weren't you 3dt though? I'm concerned it hasn't been in there long enough to start producing hormones


----------



## bettybee1

2dt 

It doesn't go off transfer date Hun coz mine will have been blast same time as yours ! 

Go off normal dpo it's easier ! A lot of people start getting bfp 9dpo+ rarely 8dpo xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Zoie - have you tested again haha ? X


----------



## charlie00134

I'm considering testing tomorrow. according to online I won't start producing hcg at 7dp5dt as implantation is only expected today.


----------



## bettybee1

Implantation can happen from hours after transfer to 10dpo 

Average I think is 6-8dpo x


----------



## bettybee1

Depends if you would be mortified with a negative false xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I haven't tested again I think I'm going to try hold off testing tomorrow and wait until Monday to test.


----------



## bettybee1

:0 !! You can't make me wait that long hahah !!!! Am struggling not too use another frer !!! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I just want to see a good strong line so bad I think if I wait a day or two then ill have a better chance at seeing it.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not too worried about seeing a neg, after 4.5 years I'm used to them. I nearly tested tonight but resisted, I might test tomorrow but I'm not sure.


----------



## Briss

I think for my next IVf cycle I will only use FRER, they are the most sensitive and gave me faint line at beta below 9 but I wont start before 11/12 DPO.

Good luck everyone testing soon! very hope to see lots of BFPs here!!


----------



## bettybee1

Arghhh my bloat has returned !!!! Think I'll be phoning my outpatient gyne tmro !!! Blah my ovaries feel like there plulsatin x


----------



## charlie00134

Hope it's just bloating bettybee and not OHSS x


----------



## bettybee1

Hmm I think it could be ohss !! Mild tho peeing okay I phoned clinic ! I've measured my tummy and weighed my self since I got my bfp I wondered if it would come back boo hoo! 

Not taking any risks tmro if I feel achy and bloated M off to gyne ward luckily I'll oh where I work & bypass a&e although they might make me ! :/ x


----------



## charlie00134

Hope it's not OHSS hun


----------



## bettybee1

Me too !!! But better be safe than sorry now I know am pregnant :) ! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hope your bloating goes down :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

How are you doing today Betty? Has the bloating gone down at all?


----------



## Frustrated1

charlie00134 said:


> I'm considering testing tomorrow. according to online I won't start producing hcg at 7dp5dt as implantation is only expected today.

Did you cave and test??!


----------



## charlie00134

I did, it was a BFN but I don't expect any different this early.


----------



## bettybee1

Your still very early what tests u using ? 

My bloat hasn't gone down still have like stabbing pains ! Been too gyne seen docter she wS like too me your not bloated I was like whaaaT! Am double my size ! Ohwell she went I can do bloods but there's no point ! So I felt like a dick & went phoned my clinic she said goto a&e bah! I will tmro if I feel rubbish ! X


----------



## charlie00134

I don't see how they can make a call on whether you're bloated if they don't know how big you normally are, that's stupid. 

It was a cheap as chips IC test 10miu


----------



## bettybee1

Sometimes those cheapie arnt that sensitive !! 


Exactly I phoned the clinic straight away she said go down too a&e ! But I'm going too wait for the docter too go off duty ! Them I might go if not I'll go tmro x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not going to waste a FRER yet anyway, I'll keep on waiting and try again tomorrow, Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## bettybee1

Frer was 1st too show for me ;) just Saying hehe xxxx


----------



## charlie00134

Still early, I have 6 FRER, will probably try one on Wednesday which will be 7dp5dt. 

Hope the hospital get you sorted though!! Have you been keeping an eye on your fluid intake and outtake?


----------



## Frustrated1

Still very early days Charlie. My clinic told me not to test until 16 days after EC :wacko:

I know what you mean about the bloating! I keep saying to my aunt that my stomach is massively bloated, but to her I seem slim so she thinks I'm not. She's not comparing me to what I'm usually like though (I don't usually get my stomach out!)


----------



## charlie00134

My clinic have said 14 days after ET, it's a joke if they think I'll wait that long!


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah keeping an eye !!!! Xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck to all the testers! :dust:


----------



## charlie00134

6pm and I'm ready for bed. I had serious exhaustion in my last pregnancy but it _could_ be the progesterone. I got it earlier last time and got my BFP at 9dpo in the afternoon. At least if this is a failed cycle I'll learn more about my reaction to progesterone.


----------



## Frustrated1

I'm completely wiped out and exhausted too. It didn't cross my mind that it could be a side effect of the progesterone.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I also feel tired on the progesterone. I do believe its one if the most common side effects xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Anyone feel that way on the Lupron? I've been near comatose.... :sleep:


----------



## Frustrated1

Are you on Fragmin Zoie? I'm really struggling with the Fragmin injections. Not sure I can bear a month of them! Had to go out and buy local anaesthetic gel today to see if that makes it slightly better.


----------



## charlie00134

Fatigue is also an early pregnancy symptom, I had it all the way to my m/c. I'm hoping that's what it is this time as well but with so many hormones messing with our bodies it's hard to tell.


----------



## pbl_ge

:help: :help: :help:

Are any of you ladies "sensitive" responders? The doc just called to say my estradiol has gone up too quickly (482 after two days of stims), and they're going to reduce my dose of the stims (it's now a half dose of normal). AND I need another blood test tomorrow to see if it's still going crazy. 

Has this happened to any of you?

The reason I'm doing IVF is because I had a crazy over-the-top response to the Gonal-F before, and they told me IVF was actually safer for me than IUIs. They ended up having to cancel my cycle and it took me WEEKS to get back to normal. I'm scared the same thing is going to happen to this cycle, and all this prep time will be for nothing. :cry:

Serious freak out here.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Fustrated I'm on Utrogestan pessaries 2 x a day. I'd hate to be on more injections!! Can't your clinic give you the pessaries?? Injections sounds horrible :(

Pbl I was a fairly quick responder and the lowered my dose of GonalF and I was stimming for 8 days total but I don't think they were ever worried about my response. Sorry I can't be of help to you xxxx


----------



## pbl_ge

xMissxZoiex said:


> Pbl I was a fairly quick responder and the lowered my dose of GonalF and I was stimming for 8 days total but I don't think they were ever worried about my response. Sorry I can't be of help to you xxxx

That's actually really helpful! Did you track your estradiol and/or Gonal-F dose?

Thanks! :friends:


----------



## bettybee1

I was on fragmin last cycle they stung a little not much tho:)

Pio shots are a lot more effective than pessries x


----------



## charlie00134

If you're such a fast responder I'm surprised they didn't put you on short protocol. I know they did with me as they expected me to get lots of eggs. I may be getting the reasoning wrong though.

Back to work today and haven't tested this morning, I'm going to try hold off testing until at least Wednesday, or the weekend if possible, it's not easy thtough.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

pbl_ge said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Pbl I was a fairly quick responder and the lowered my dose of GonalF and I was stimming for 8 days total but I don't think they were ever worried about my response. Sorry I can't be of help to you xxxx
> 
> That's actually really helpful! Did you track your estradiol and/or Gonal-F dose?
> 
> Thanks! :friends:Click to expand...

I was on gonalF 225 for 5 days then they put me down to 150 for two days then gave ma a boost of 225 again the day before trigger. X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I do believe I just got my BFP on a tesco test this morning!!! Ill post the pic in my testing thread xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

Woohoo! Congrats Zoie!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hope they are both sticky :D


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Zoie! How many dpt are you?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I am 8dp3dt :D


----------



## charlie00134

Ooh that'd be Thursday for me.
So happy for you though.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you, oooo so excited for your tests


----------



## Briss

Zoie, fantastic news!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats, Zoiex!


----------



## bettybee1

Zoie are you booking betas !!! 

am going for one now !!! Don't think I'll get number for a few days tho :/ x


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck with your betas bettybee


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think I'm just going to wait until OTD then go to the doctors for one.

Betty are you going to pay private for a ultrasound? Or do you think you can get one on the NHS??


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I think I'll get my second one done Friday or Monday ! 

Erm touch wood my lines get dark dark ! I'll be booking one in privately about 5-6week 

Then clinic do one 7-8 

Then nhs 9-13 week xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That's what I'm looking to do too :) I just can't wait until 7-8weeks to see if I have one or two lol


----------



## charlie00134

I had a scan with my last pg at 6+1, you couldn't really see anything but the technician said there was a heartbeat. Don't forget 7 weeks is only 3 weeks away x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm just really impatient Charlie :haha:


----------



## charlie00134

Lol, just be aware you won't see very much at all that early, 6 weeks was at the earliest they thought they'd see a hb.


----------



## bettybee1

With my daughter I was 5 weeks when I saw sac & yolk making sure she was in the right place then at 6 weeks had another and saw hb then at 8week she was moving all over ! 


Do you already hve a child Charlie ? X


----------



## charlie00134

Nope, I was pregnant over last Christmas but at my 10 week scan they found no hb and the baby had stopped growing at around 7 weeks.


----------



## bettybee1

Aww am sorry hunnie :( 

What's the reason for your Infertilty ? X


----------



## Frustrated1

Are the scan dates still taken from the date of your last menstrual period or is it different with IVF? I.e. is it taken from ET with IVF? That's what a nurse said to me, but it didn't sound right to me!


----------



## bettybee1

Dates are from egg collection , so eg at our egg collection were 2 week pregnant already 
So like today Am 12dpo so I'll be 3week 5day !!! And touch wood my EDD will be 2nd July 2014 x


----------



## charlie00134

bettybee1 said:


> Aww am sorry hunnie :(
> 
> What's the reason for your Infertilty ? X

I have fairly severe PCOS :(


----------



## bettybee1

ThAts bobsticles !!! :( does it cause you not too ovulate !! 

I have slight PC0 but doesn't affect me ovulating or anything , 

My husband had dodgy sperm antibodies !!!! Blah blah!!! Haha hate Infertilty it's a little bitch !! C


----------



## bettybee1

You tested today Charlie just seem ya siggy?

You used a frer ? X


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah I tested this afternoon, a 10 miu IC, held for 4 hours though. 

As far as I'm aware I have ovulated a total of twice since March 2009 and that was through Clomid, IVF sort of makes it 3 times.


----------



## bettybee1

Oh gosh it is bad then sorry ! 

Maybe test with your frer !! X


----------



## charlie00134

I'm trying to save those until the IC run out lol. Who knows if I'll need more cycles. I'm starting to get niggly abdominal pains and I have a very sore left ovary too.


----------



## Frustrated1

bettybee1 said:


> Dates are from egg collection , so eg at our egg collection were 2 week pregnant already
> So like today Am 12dpo so I'll be 3week 5day !!! And touch wood my EDD will be 2nd July 2014 x

Sorry, I'm being dense! Doesn't the above date mean that you do measure from the date of your last period rather than from egg collection? or do you measure from 2 weeks prior to egg collection? :wacko:


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah 2 week prior too egg collection because like some women stim for 8days some 20days so just add 14days onto egg collection ! 

Charlie- could be implantation pain at 7dpo I had very bad shooting pains right too 9dpo x


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, Betty Bee. That's much clearer now!


----------



## Briss

charlie, FYI 10 miu were giving me bfns, while FRER gave me a faint line from the same urine sample.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm trying to save.my FRER for the.weekend, they aren't anywhere near as cheap as the ic lol. 
So I went back to the ic way outside of the time and I swear there's a pink tinge where the line goes. It's probably evap as its very similar to yesterday's but the slightest tinge of colour might just be there. I'm hoping!

Also has the site completely changed for everyone else, or just me?


----------



## Briss

the site changed for me as well, quite annoying cant find anything. 

I agree FRER is more expensive so I would not test everyday, pink somehting sounds positive, fingers crossed!


----------



## Frustrated1

Yes, changed for me too! It looks like the fertility friends forum now!


----------



## MishC

Sorry I've not been on to see the bfp's I've had a hectic weekend.

Congratulations Zoie that's excellent news I can imagine how happy you are right now.

Briss/Betty - Have you both got bfps too?

Charlie - When are you advised to test? FX you get a bfp.


----------



## Frustrated1

How have you been doing MishC? Did you manage to get your op scheduled?


----------



## pbl_ge

I think I'm on my way to a cancelled cycle. :cry: My E2 levels are now at 896 after three days of stims. Dose reduced to 75 units of Gonal-F, which is low even for non-IVF cycles. Hard to see how I make it to ER at the right time without getting OHSS or having an estradiol crash, which happened last month. 

I hope I'm wrong. Did anyone else's E2 levels shoot up like this? :shrug:


----------



## Frustrated1

My levels were really low for the first half of stims (thought it would be cancelled for that reason), but then went up to 600 odd, then 2828 and then over 10,000!


----------



## MishC

Frustrated - It wont be any earlier than January. I got told today that I wont be allowed to go on the waiting list until 18th November at the earliest and there is up to an 18 week wait. I'm not impressed at all! I'm going to have words with my consultant when I see him because there is a good chance my drugs will be out of date so i'll be pretty pissed off.

pbl - can you not stim for a shorter time or does it not work like that?

How are things with you? Have you tested or anything? I seem to have missed so much over the last 4 days.


----------



## Frustrated1

That sucks! YOu would think they could fast track u given the IVF. I'm hoping to go in for my transfer tomorrow so exciting times at this end.


----------



## MishC

Fingers crossed for you frustrated, I bet you're excited.

Yeah I agree I thought they'd fast track me purely because of the amount of money I've put into this.

I was going to have the operation done private but I was told it would cost between £7-8k


----------



## Frustrated1

Ouch, that's a round of IVF!


----------



## MishC

That's 2 rounds of IVF for me or 1 round of ivf and 3 rounds or FET!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh Mishc I hope they give you new drugs for free on your next cycle!! It's terrible if they don't. I hope you get it sorted soon its an extra stress you don't need right now :hugs: 

Charlie don't get disheartened by the IC bfns I've only just been getting faint lines on them and I'm a few days ahead of you, keep testing with them they will get positive sooner or later, I agree FRER are WAY to expensive to be testing every day with . X

Frustrated good luck tomorrow fingers crossed you do your transfer!! :D


----------



## charlie00134

Another negative today, the faint line must have been evap because there was nothing with fmu. It's only 6dp5dt so I suppose I'm not out yet. My abdomen is feeling heavy today which I'm really hoping isn't going to be a sign of AF coming.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've been getting a kind of dull AF kind of ache, I have everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Me too I have strange pains !! Last night u had pressure in my tummy ! 

I think u should do a frer coz some ics are shat !!! X


----------



## charlie00134

I'll be doing a FRER on Saturday morning, don't want to waste them completely testing too early. Lots of pulling and pinching this am but thats gone now. I'm still hopeful


----------



## bettybee1

Pulling and pinching is good that's what I had xxx


----------



## charlie00134

It's all vanished except a dicky tummy and a headache at the moment. I'm gunna try and just relax until Saturday now, I hope.


----------



## Frustrated1

One perfect AA blast transferred. Now the waiting begins!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay frustrated congratulations in being PUPO !!!! Xxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

Congrats on being PUPO frustrated!


----------



## MishC

Frustrated - Congratulations! 

What does PUPO stand for?

Zoie - I feel like I should get the drugs for free too or have the operation/recovery in time to take my current drugs. I'm massively pee off with them for this.


----------



## bettybee1

am shocked your drugs will be out off date by then mich mine had 2015/16 on them
sorry your having too go threw this hunnie asif it isnt hard enough 


fustrated congrats !!!!!! mich it means pregnant till proven otherwise


----------



## charlie00134

I hope you don't have to wait too long for your op x x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My tests are darker today, I'm just worried because I had a bit of small brown spotting. Nothing now but I'm panicking a little.

Anyone else experienced this


----------



## Frustrated1

When will you be able to have a blood test Zoie?


----------



## charlie00134

I've got spotting today Zoie :/ 7dp5dt aka 12 dpo


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm going to go to the gp tomorrow for a blood test. I'm so worried


----------



## charlie00134

It could just be dislodged from embies bedding in.


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah zoie it could be inplantation old blood only worry if it goes bright pink or red x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It's really light brown and watery. If I were having a regular cycle 13 dpo would be my AF due day maybe that's having something to do with it??

I don't know I just hope everything is ok.


----------



## pbl_ge

Lots of women spot or bleed TONS in the early days. Try not to worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm having the day not doing anything after thinking I'd wait until 7 weeks for a scan I'm going to get a really early one.


----------



## charlie00134

You won't learn anything on the scan though. Someone I know on Facebook just had a 5 week scan and is now in a blind panic.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've spoken to DH and we are going to take things one day at a time. Try get as close to 7weeks as I can but if I really feel I have to have a scan we will go get one. 

Or if I start to get ad cramps / bleeding we will go in straight away


----------



## bettybee1

Zoie - tbh I had a scan with my dd at 5 weeks I knew I wouldn't be able too see hb but I saw yolk & sac also she could measure it and make sure it was in my womb & there was no bleeding in utero ! Aslong as you go in there not expecting hb or fetal pole then it will be reassuring xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

With my history of ectopics, I'll definitely want an early scan. But it is important to know that they can't always find anything at the five week-ish stage, even in a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've done some research and I know at 5 weeks not to expect much at all. I wouldn't be disappointed if I just saw the sac 

I've emailed a local ultrasound clinic who offer an early scan from 5 weeks to see if they even have any availability when I'm 5 - 6 weeks


----------



## charlie00134

Hopefully you get the reassurance you want then :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Charlie -do I spy a BFP in your signature....! Congratulations!

How are you getting on Zoie?


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah frustrated I got my BFP yesterday and it's still there today :D thank you


----------



## Frustrated1

That's so exciting. I think I'm going to try to hold out until next Thursday to test, which would make me 9dp5dt. Not sure I can cope with false negatives! Am already feeling really nervous and worried.


----------



## charlie00134

I had day after day of negs then yesterday a very faint pos. I was 8dp5dt yesterday and it's not much stronger today


----------



## pbl_ge

Congratulations!


----------



## Briss

charlie, congratulations on your BFP!! I hope the line will get stronger. when is your OTD?


----------



## Frustrated1

charlie00134 said:


> I had day after day of negs then yesterday a very faint pos. I was 8dp5dt yesterday and it's not much stronger today

You are much stronger than me! The thought of getting a negative is already making me tearful, but I've been feeling like that on and off all day today. It must be a side effect of the progesterone!

I've also found a very sore lump about a quarter of an inch under the skin about two inches to one side of my belly button which is sore to the touch. Am wondering whether it's been caused by the dreaded fragmin. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## bettybee1

I had one lump when I was on fragmin it's a small hematoma don't worry unless it doesn't go away get it checked if it stays x


----------



## Frustrated1

*Betty* thanks. Was a bit worried when I found it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have an appointment tomorrow at the EPAU for blood tests. I also spoke to the clinic and she said that over 60% of the women she sees have some sort of bleed at the start of an IVF pregnancy.


----------



## bettybee1

Have you tested again zoie you not bothering now ! 

Hope the bleeding is nothing has it calmed down ? X


----------



## charlie00134

Briss said:


> charlie, congratulations on your BFP!! I hope the line will get stronger. when is your OTD?

OTD is Wednesday, then I get to call the clinic :D

Zoie I'm still getting brown bleeding if it's any consolation.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I did a Superdrug test this morning and the test line was as dark as the control line and my IC is darker too. 

I'm still spotting blood but there still isn't any clots which I'm hoping is a good sign. X


----------



## Frustrated1

That sounds really positive Zoie. I think I'd better stock up with tests for next week. We don't have any in the house at the moment!


----------



## charlie00134

I hope it stops soon for your piece of mind. :)


----------



## bettybee1

Aww glad your tests have progressed photos ? Hahahaa !!! 

Glad there no clots anything hunnie xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I just looked at my phone to upload it and I never took a picture!! Grrr sorry girls


----------



## charlie00134

I'm gunna do another FRER tomorrow and check for progression


----------



## bettybee1

Zoie - how you today have you been to epau ? Ones the bleeding ? X


----------



## charlie00134

Hope it went well Zoie


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We didn't make it to my appointment we have a cold, I didn't want to spread it around on the bus or in the EPU. It's a 1 hour 30 min bus ride each way and DH has a bad tummy too wouldn't have been good news. 

I've spoken to the clinic and they said to ring them Monday and they will arrange the earliest possible scan for me. I'm hoping it will be late next week.


----------



## bettybee1

Aww sorry your under the weather ! 

Glad they will arrange a scan for you ! 

Do you have any bleeding today ? X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm still spotting blood, no clots which is giving me hope. I didn't do a hpt today I'm going to do one in the morning though. X


----------



## bettybee1

Is it brown though or red ? 

I've done my last tests today got my scan on 6th November @ 6 weeks 

When will you be scanned and where epau ? Or clinic have you Phoned them too tell them of you bfp? X


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed they get you in quickly then hun x

I can't wait to tell my clinic and get my scan date, should be mid to late November I think.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My clinic know I have BFP but they said they will still need me to take a test on my OTD then ring them and they will get me in for the earliest scan they can, I'm hoping for 5 week scan. Then I will either pay for a 7 week one or try and get one at the EPAU. 

The spotting is red with some pink. It started off brown on the day I would have gotten my period if I were having a natural cycle then got pink and now it's a mix of red and pink. I've not passed a single clot and its never been an actual flow, it's only there when I wipe and if I go a while without a bathroom break a small bit gets into my liner.

I'm hoping its just a "false AF" and my pregnancy will go on fine. X


----------



## charlie00134

Sounds like it's breakthrough bleeding hun. I hope it passes soon.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Zoie *Hope you're feeling better Hun. Fingers' crossed for an early scan.

*Charlie* Have you done any more tests?

*Betty* How did your second blood test go? Do you have the results yet. Fantastic that you've managed to get such an early scan.

I'm 5dp5dt today and have had mild cramps like AF cramps for the last 5 hours. Am a bit worried that's a bad sign. They come for about 30 mins and then disappear only to come back again. Did any of you get that so early on?


----------



## bettybee1

i have paid private for it fustrated !!

i get my results tmro


yes i had extremly bad like shooting pains and cramping at 7dpo then again at 9dpo then had af cramps on and off stil do abit x


----------



## Frustrated1

Ah, that explains. If we get as far as you then we will definitely do the same. Am feeling very doubtful about it at the moment tho.


----------



## bettybee1

Don't be doughtful think positive ! 

When you going too test ? X


----------



## Frustrated1

On Thursday, I think. I'll be 9dp5dt then.


----------



## charlie00134

I've done lots more tests and got the progression I wanted so I've stopped now until Wednesday which is OTD when I'll do one more.

Frustrated I didn't get cramping at 5dp5dt but I think I did get pressure. I've got awful cramp like pain today but I think that's just my cupcake making itself at home.


----------



## cranberry

hi ladies, I thought i'd bum myself out by testing early <sarcasm>. So at 3 hrs before 6dp5dt I tested and got a BFN. I have been consoling myself with:
1. it was just way early. It was 3 hrs before it even hit 6days so I tested at 5 days
2. I am having twinges still 
3. The "officials" say day 9 is when one should test (https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer) 
4. Maybe the test wasn't sensitive enough. I used EPT digital. Waiting for my internet cheapies to arrive
5. I didn't use FMU

My new work assignment feels like a demotion so I really wanted something to cheer me up today. Oh well, I will test tomorrow and see


----------



## Frustrated1

Hey Cranberry, looks like you're at the same stage as me. Did you have your transfer on 22nd? I'm trying to hold out until 9dp5dt to test, although I did stock up on tests today... I've been having cramps on and off for the last two days.


----------



## charlie00134

cranberry said:


> hi ladies, I thought i'd bum myself out by testing early <sarcasm>. So at 3 hrs before 6dp5dt I tested and got a BFN. I have been consoling myself with:
> 1. it was just way early. It was 3 hrs before it even hit 6days so I tested at 5 days
> 2. I am having twinges still
> 3. The "officials" say day 9 is when one should test (https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer)
> 4. Maybe the test wasn't sensitive enough. I used EPT digital. Waiting for my internet cheapies to arrive
> 5. I didn't use FMU
> 
> My new work assignment feels like a demotion so I really wanted something to cheer me up today. Oh well, I will test tomorrow and see

I got a bfn at 4, 5, 6, and 7 dp5dt soo it's still way too early :)


----------



## cranberry

Thanks Charlie. I'm hanging on to hope

Frustrated, yea looks like you are my tww buddy . Transferred on 10/22 & blood test on 10/31


----------



## Frustrated1

My clinic don't do blood tests :saywhat: so I'm going to have to persuade my GP or get it done privately if I get a positive


----------



## bettybee1

fustrated my clinic dont do bloods only if you ask !!! x


----------



## Frustrated1

I asked.... I was told it wasn't necessary and that I should just come back in 8 or 9 weeks after the positive test for a scan!!!


----------



## bettybee1

If you stress your very worried they will probley do it tho , erm most GPs are happy too do them when you have been through fertilty treatment ! :)x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

How long is everyone on the progesterone for?? I only have enough until 6 weeks I'm worried that's not long enough...


----------



## charlie00134

My clinic don't do bloods and my doctors won't either :( guess I just have to wait, humph!
Zoie I run out of my prog in about 10 day's I'm gunna have to speak to my clinic about refilling it. Or my doctor. I'll ask them when I ring with my result tomorrow.


----------



## bettybee1

Hmm my clinic gave me a new perception for my Luteul support I pick it up today as I'll have run out by tmro ! Don't know how long am on it but if everything goes okay I'll be making sure am on it till 12 weeks at least ! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I want to be on it until at least 12 weeks. Maybe even a week or two over just to make sure that the baby/ies no longer need it!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm going to be asking to be on for 15 weeks. If it's up to my GP they'll agree.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Cranberry* did you test again today??


----------



## cranberry

Still :bfn: 7dp5dt


----------



## charlie00134

Don't give up yet cranberry, it's still early days.


----------



## bettybee1

What tests are you using cranberry !! ? X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Everything crossed for you Cranberry!!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Given that tomorrow is Halloween I think I'm going to postpone testing until Friday :blush:...


----------



## bettybee1

FustrAted how many dpo are you ? 

Can't believe you haven't tested yet you have will power !!! I still can't control my testing !! I've tested everyday !!! :0!!! X


----------



## Frustrated1

8dp5dt today (at 2pm UK time!).

How were your bloods *Betty?*


----------



## bettybee1

Never got my results been ringing everyday :( ohwell !! Haha ! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Frustrated you have will power of steel!! 

I'm still testing :haha: not everyday but I tested this morning because I love to see those two lines.

Betty I can't believe your results are still not in. I hope they are in tomorrow.


----------



## charlie00134

I love Halloween, absolutely love it. Think I'll go out for a walk with the hubby tomorrow night if it's not raining. 
Betty how awful about your results, hope they come in soon.
Zoie what's your edd? Have you joined your pregnancy club yet? I have :D

AFM I got my clinic confirmation, booked my scan and confirmed my first mw appointment today. Mw 21st Nov and scan 22nd at exactly 8 week's :D


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah not too bothered now though because my tests are a lot darker from last week !! 

But starting too feel symptoms feeling extremely tired !!! I want too go too bed now and have done since 1pm :0 not like me !!! 
Feeling naustated 
And my heart is pounding & feeling faint if I stand more than 5mins those was my classic signs with Lillah too !!! Yak thought if escape the pounding heart & fainting business guess not lol all that need to start is ms hahahaa !!

Charlie - woop woop for booking your apps ! I don't have my care scan date yet there putting it in post !! And u won't be booking mw till am 10+ weeks !!! No point really !! 

Erm zoie how's your spotting ? Has it stopped now ? When your scan ? X


----------



## cranberry

thanks ladies, I think i'm out. I'm still getting :bfn:. I'm using internet cheapies. I am also beginning to feel some more pronounced cramping - maybe my period is about to start. 

This afternoon will be 8dp5dt.

Sadly, I have no plan B.


----------



## bettybee1

Aww cranberry hope you get a bfp !!

Don't give up I have just got my bfp on my 3rd fresh cycle x


----------



## cranberry

bettybee1 said:


> Aww cranberry hope you get a bfp !!
> 
> Don't give up I have just got my bfp on my 3rd fresh cycle x

thanks betty. I got a bfp on my first fresh. I've seen friends go through so much more heartache than what i'm having right now so I'm trying not to feel sorry for myself. I have a lovely little guy.

I don't think I can afford another round of ivf since it will be out of pocket but I am toying with it now that I feel a level of desperation. i'll sleep on it.


----------



## Frustrated1

xMissxZoiex said:


> Frustrated you have will power of steel

No, I am just a wimp! I'm really scared about getting a negative test, so I keep putting it off. I'm still cramping and feeling dizzy on and off throughout the day, so I'm hoping that's a good sign although I expect it could just be caused by the progesterone and oestrogen meds. Am also making sure to wear white underwear to check for spotting! Nearly cracked and tested earlier. Had the test out of the box in my hand, but quickly stuck it in a drawer and quickly peed before I could change my mind! Maybe I will test in the morning after all. My official test date isn't until 8th November, so I'm still 9 days away from that...


----------



## charlie00134

Bettybee - My midwife was really good, I had a 6 week appointment last time, I'll see her at 8 weeks then scan at 12 weeks. 

Cranberry - don't give up yet, my 8dp5dt was a squinter on an IC, it was better with a cheap test.


----------



## bettybee1

Haha cranberry ! I have done everything too make sure we could afford ivf !! 
Literally not used my car too save petrol haven't bought anything for ourselves in months !! Haven't been out socalliy from March this year eaten smart price food ! Really tightened our heels with everything and we have just scraped too pay for it all !! I am not the type of person to give up which scares my husband a lil !!! But we have made sure we have got buy without getting into debt but if I would of had too go onto things like pgd I would of got a loan !!!! Xxx


Charlie - when I was preg with Lillah I booked my 1st me app after my 8 week scan with her and saw her regularly after then so will do the same this time x


----------



## charlie00134

My dad is paying for mine, when his divorce comes through


----------



## cranberry

bettybee1 said:


> Haha cranberry ! I have done everything too make sure we could afford ivf !!
> Literally not used my car too save petrol haven't bought anything for ourselves in months !! Haven't been out socalliy from March this year eaten smart price food ! Really tightened our heels with everything and we have just scraped too pay for it all !! I am not the type of person to give up which scares my husband a lil !!! But we have made sure we have got buy without getting into debt but if I would of had too go onto things like pgd I would of got a loan !!!! Xxx
> 
> 
> Charlie - when I was preg with Lillah I booked my 1st me app after my 8 week scan with her and saw her regularly after then so will do the same this time x

betty, it's great that you were able to save up for your ivf. you sound like a very determined woman 

I am a single parent and although I earn enough to possibly do it in a few months, I have to evaluate if the sacrifices will be worth it. I am also very ok with pursuing an adoption.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

charlie00134 said:


> I love Halloween, absolutely love it. Think I'll go out for a walk with the hubby tomorrow night if it's not raining.
> Betty how awful about your results, hope they come in soon.
> Zoie what's your edd? Have you joined your pregnancy club yet? I have :D
> 
> AFM I got my clinic confirmation, booked my scan and confirmed my first mw appointment today. Mw 21st Nov and scan 22nd at exactly 8 week's :D

It's 3rd July :D I haven't had a look at pregnancy clubs but I'm going to go check it out. :) 

How do you get booked in with your midwife, do you ring your surgery and ask for an appointment or do you have to see the GP first??



bettybee1 said:


> Yeah not too bothered now though because my tests are a lot darker from last week !!
> 
> But starting too feel symptoms feeling extremely tired !!! I want too go too bed now and have done since 1pm :0 not like me !!!
> Feeling naustated
> And my heart is pounding & feeling faint if I stand more than 5mins those was my classic signs with Lillah too !!! Yak thought if escape the pounding heart & fainting business guess not lol all that need to start is ms hahahaa !!
> 
> Charlie - woop woop for booking your apps ! I don't have my care scan date yet there putting it in post !! And u won't be booking mw till am 10+ weeks !!! No point really !!
> 
> Erm zoie how's your spotting ? Has it stopped now ? When your scan ? X

The blood stopped yesterday :happydance: I still have some horrible brown spotting when I wipe but I'm not worried about that.



cranberry said:


> thanks ladies, I think i'm out. I'm still getting :bfn:. I'm using internet cheapies. I am also beginning to feel some more pronounced cramping - maybe my period is about to start.
> 
> This afternoon will be 8dp5dt.
> 
> Sadly, I have no plan B.

Don't give up hope just yet Hun, my IC were very very faint at that point. :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

It's 3rd July I haven't had a look at pregnancy clubs but I'm going to go check it out. 

How do you get booked in with your midwife, do you ring your surgery and ask for an appointment or do you have to see the GP first??

I'm in the pregnancy club Due in July 2014. I rang the GP and they transferred me to the midwifes desk


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'll give them a ring tomorrow then :) x


----------



## charlie00134

You're 1 whole day ahead of me Zoie :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

And Bettybee is one day ahead of me. July will be a great month for us :D


----------



## charlie00134

I'll just be so much happier when 2014 gets here! 2nd tri and out of the biggest danger zone


----------



## Frustrated1

Well I caved and tested.... And got a BFP this am! It's not faint and appeared before I was finished peeing!


----------



## charlie00134

Wooooo that's great news frustrated!!! Another July baby for the collection!


----------



## bettybee1

Wahhoooo fustrAted congratulations :D !!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Frustrated1

If all goes well, I will be due on 10 July! I'm exactly 4 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm so happy you got your BFP. Is that 4 weeks using an IVF due date calculator? So 14 days after EC?


----------



## Frustrated1

Me too! Yes, it is two weeks today since I had my egg collection. Is that the correct way to calculate it? I think that's how Betty explained it should be calculated


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah. That'd good, I got really confused when I was working it out


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah so mine will be 2nd July , zoie 3rd July , Charlie 4th July & your 10 th wahoooo extremely close.:0 !!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## charlie00134

It'll be an exciting July


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oooooooh I can't wait!!!! Congratulations frustrated YAY xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

Evening ladies, I'm feeling a bit worried today. I've been getting dizzy for days (it can come on even when sitting or laying down) and had a sharp shooting pain in one side today. That's been replaced by a bit of a grumbling pain on the same side and a lower back pain on the same side. It seems to be more noticeable when I'm out and about. The clinic want me to get checked out to ensure it's not an ectopic pregnancy so am seeing my doctor tomorrow to get bloods done etc. Has anyone else had similar symptoms?


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah , I feel dizzy all the time like nearly falling over 

I have had all sorts of pains shooting pains and sharp ones in my sides !! I wouldn't worry too much 
Because at 4 weeks pregnant you would get symptoms off eptopic Hun x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've a also been going really dizzy even while sitting, I've nearly fallen over twice today.

I've had sharp pains up on side too, my clinic said that it's more than likely I'm just feeling my ovaries again as they have to spring into action again after your BFP. They said to me too that you wouldn't feel the effects of an ectopic this early. Sure enough the twinges switched sides and have now gone completely x


----------



## Frustrated1

*Zoie *thanks for the quick response. You've really put my mind at rest, although I'm sorry to hear you haven't been feeling great either. It was the nurse that got me panicked. I was fine before I spoke to her. It wouldn't even have crossed my mind that it could be ectopic. OH has just been doing some research and, like you said, discovered that symptoms of an ectopic don't usually appear until between 6 and 15 weeks. Am still going to go to the GP tomorrow as at least I'll be able to arrange my blood tests and an early scan. It did cross my mind that we might end up with twins even though transferring only one embie as they run in my husband's family and the risks are higher than normal with ICSI...!


----------



## Frustrated1

*Betty* didn't see your response until after my previous post! That will teach me to respond in a hurry. Thanks for confirming that it's all normal. Having got what feels like a miraculous BFP I don't want it to all go away!


----------



## bettybee1

All normal I have even had shoulder tip pain I was panicking but I've had an early scan today and baby is in right place xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks *Betty*. Does that mean you know there is one rather than two now?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm sure it'll all be fine frustrated, it's better it gets checked though.


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks *Charlie*. No doubt this will be the first of many panics!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm in pain so I'm getting a scan tomorrow to see if it's OHSS.


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I know know am having one baby:D I also had my ovaries checked as I was getting bad stabbing pains but everything is fine :) x


----------



## Frustrated1

Oh no *Charlie*, I hope not! What a group we are! How do they treat it after you've got a BFP?


----------



## bettybee1

They can't treat ohss 

They can give codeine & paracetamol for pain relief! 

If it's serious they give clexane & will cathertise and administrate fluids ! 

And bed rest ! That's all they can really do ! 

I got it bad with my dd I was only on clomid 50mg I was told never too use fertilty drugs again :| regardless I did and didn't have any off the effects I had with my dd !!! Strange ! X


----------



## charlie00134

It's probably nothing at all. I'm provably just being a huge wimp, lol.


----------



## Frustrated1

Is anyone else's stomach really swollen? Mine seems massive already. Goodness knows how I'm going to hide it from my step children when we go on a beach holiday in mid-December! We don't want to tell anyone until we're past the 12 week mark though which isn't until Boxing Day (albeit we plan to tell our parents on Christmas Day).


----------



## charlie00134

Just tell them you're really bloated, because.that's probably all it is at this stage anyway. 
If anyone asks me if I'm pregnant I'm going to say "I don't think you should ask people if they're pregnant. I know I've put on weight lately but that's just rude!" 
It doesn't deny it directly but it should scare them to shut up.


----------



## Frustrated1

Haha, that really made me and OH laugh Charlie. I think I might be borrowing that line!


----------



## charlie00134

It's an easy cop out, and it doesn't straight up lie which is what I want to avoid.
Been to the clinic and there's nothing wrong in my belly, they think it could be a cyst which has now burst or is just one of those things. I'm relieved.


----------



## Frustrated1

That's great news *Charlie*! You must feel very relieved. I had my blood HCG test this morning and am going back for a second one on Monday. Have also just had a call from a local consultant who is going to scan me at 6w1, so two weeks today. Can't wait! Did another couple of tests this morning. The Boots cheapie was darker than yesterday and the Clear Blue Digital said 2-3 weeks. I love taking tests now. Such a wonderful feeling to see a positive result after all the years of negative tests. I am now a POAS addict! Have a great weekend ladies! xx


----------



## charlie00134

I have successfully not POAS since Wednesday. I picked up my pregnancy pack from the doctors and requested my Cyclogest. I feel much better knowing it's okay. Think I'm just being mugged with symptoms at the moment, constantly thirsty


----------



## bettybee1

Am constantly thirsty , and if I don't eat it drink am nearly sick ! My mouth taste liked penny coins !!! Am boobs !! Are like little rocks !! Argh ! Hahahaa!!!!! 

FustrAted glad there booking a scan in early :) x


----------



## charlie00134

I don't have the metallic taste but I am getting waves of nausea


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah that's what I get , I really can't remember when my actual sickness started with Lillah I think it was 5+4 or 6 lol!!!!!!!! 

X


----------



## charlie00134

Mine started at around 4+4 but it's so mild, I've not thrown up at all. If it stays this mild I'll be happy. Last time I only got slight travel sickness around 7 weeks but I also lost the baby at that stage (wasn't discovered until 10 weeks) so it could have been that instead.


----------



## bettybee1

Tmi , I keep been sick in my mouth if I burp or move too quick feel very dizzy though! Will see if the ms arrives !! Haha! X


----------



## charlie00134

That sounds more like reflux than ms to me. Think I need more painkillers, may have to find my hot water bottle


----------



## cranberry

I'm out for now ladies. Happy and healthy 9 months to those who are preggers and good luck to those trying


----------



## charlie00134

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that cranberry :(


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry cranberry :(

Charlie - where you in pain.? X


----------



## charlie00134

Belly button down to genitals over to the edge of each of the ovaries. It was a numb pressure but it got much more painful, I considered A & E but it's much much better today. I think it's past the worst.


----------



## bettybee1

It's probley just stretching hunnie :) glad it's easing off xxx


----------



## charlie00134

It was so painful I couldn't move or breathe right, I never got pain even close to that with my last pregnancy. It's more like a PCOS pain.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: cranberry xxxx sorry hunny xxxxx


----------



## Frustrated1

*Cranberry* - really sorry to hear your result. Hope you are ok.


----------



## bettybee1

Hey how is everyone ? 

Charlie I forgot too ask yesterday did you get a scan ? 
Zoie - not long now till your scan :) x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I feel like I've waited so long already lol but. It too long now. I'm nervous though I really want to see my two little embryos with tiny little heartbeats


----------



## bettybee1

You wanting twins !!! Haha !!! ? !!! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeah!!!!!! I want twinsies :D I think I will be a little disappointed if they haven't both stuck but I'll still be so so so happy to be pregnant with a singleton too. DH thinks it's triplets :haha: he keeps rubbing my belly and saying how are my four favourite people lol. He's nuts I don't think its triplets, identical twins run in the family and hasn't skipped a generation yet but I'm the only female of my generation in the family lol.

What ever we have we will feel like the luckiest people in the world xx


----------



## bettybee1

Awww twins would be nice if they were born healthy etc . 

It's just the massive risk that are involved I was abit upset my other embie didn't make it but I know in reality it's better , 

Becoz unfortunately twins can be born v early which opens them too a while lot off danger , 

But if you are having twins it will be amazing !! And a blessing :) 

Triplets would be too dangerous lol !!!! 


Can't wait for your scan :) xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I did have a scan but they didn't look for minicake only checked out my ovaries and stuff. They couldn't see anything and it's all but gone away now so I'm leaning towards a cyst which has burst (they suggested it could be that)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm hoping if it is twins I'll follow in my mums footsteps she had to be induced at 42 weeks with my twin brothers who were both born healthy and 6lbs6oz each. :) x


----------



## bettybee1

Oh god that was good going lol !!! Don't think they let you go past 38/9 week now with twins lol 


Charlie yeah I had a big collapsed cyst on one ovary and a another on my left !! 

Was it a internal asif they didn't let you see bubba !!! X


----------



## charlie00134

It was external abdominal so that's why they didn't see them. They're not mean I think they were trying to protect me if there was nothing to see.


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah you wouldn't see ought on abdo one ! Internal they show straight away no missing ! Too me it was reassuring too see bubba in right place , 

When's your 1st pregnancy scan ? X


----------



## charlie00134

22nd of November, so less than 3 weeks away :D


----------



## bettybee1

Gosh don't know how you can't wait that long ahaha!!!!! Iam too impatient for my scan one Wednesday ahah!!!! X


----------



## charlie00134

I would rather wait, I had a scan at 6+1 before and there was a heartbeat then they died, I'd rather wait and not get my hopes up


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I know what you mean , 

I'd just prefer too have one every week in early stages becoz if there's nothing happening at 6 week I rather know than wait a further several weeks too find out 


What you symptoms like ? Mine keep coming and going ! Which is worrying ! X


----------



## Frustrated1

Does anyone else feel that time is passing really slowly since our got your BFP??! It's hard to believe that it's only three days since my test. Time seems to be dragging. I have my second blood test tomorrow and hope to get the results of the first. I think I'll feel a bit better once I know it's not a chemical pregnancy. Only 12 days to go to my first scan. I wish the day would hurry up and arrive!

As for symptoms, I'm just really tired all of the time and am having lots of stomach cramps. The dizziness seems slightly better over the last day or so, but does hit me a couple of times a day. Am also feeling a bit blue today, but that's due to other circs rather than the meds, I think.


----------



## bettybee1

yeah times dragging for me too fustrated it is really annoying i just want too jump in too the 2nd trimester hoping everything is going string with my bubbas all of our bubbas :) 

we will all have 4 live births !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frustrated1

I certainly hope so! 

I'll have to go to town tomorrow to buy some more tests from Boots to give myself something to pass the time over the next week or so!

Betty, do I recall you posting the HCG limits required for the clear blue test bands (I.e. 1-2 weeks, 2-3 weeks etc) before? I remember seeing it on one of the threads, but can't find it anywhere. 

Zoie, identical twins also run on my OH's side of the family. Whilst I know the odds are small, I'll be interested to see if we're having one or two especially as I think ICSI can increase the risk of identical twins too.


----------



## bettybee1

1-2 25mlu 2-3 200mlu 3+ 2000


ladies identical twins arent passed on through families there just simply mircles 

farternals are gentic


with ivf the chance if ID twins goes up to 2% lol


----------



## Frustrated1

Oh, thanks Betty! I got 2-3 weeks on a test I did at 15dpo so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I had my blood test done on the same day, so we will see how accurate the test is.


----------



## bettybee1

they cant be that accurate becoz people get 2-3 when hcg is higher some people get 1-2 when its higher

the conception part says its 92% accurate but it depends on how diluted your wee is 

the pregnant part is 99.9% accurate x


----------



## charlie00134

My symptoms somehow aren't as bad on a weekend. Fatigue has lessened, quite thirsty, weeing was more frequent although today I haven't had that. Appetite has vanished today. Some reflux. Mainly my symptoms seem to have vanished but im not reading into it, I had symptoms beyond my mmc last time.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

From what I've read Charlie that is very normal :) xx


----------



## charlie00134

Slightly pink tinged cm has my worried this morning but I'm trying to tell myself to be calm, it's probably nothing. 
My symptoms will most likely all come back today, weekdays seem to be much worse.


----------



## bettybee1

If it's only slight you will be fine hunnie hope you get no more tho xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I suspect I did too much yesterday as we did loads of walking and I picked up my step daughter which pulled something for a bit. I don't think it helps that I barely slept for having nightmares. :(


----------



## bettybee1

The nightmares are normal it's the progestrone lol it's horrid every night am waking up at 4am thinking my dream is real! 

Yeah try relax abit , my daughters always wanting too be picked up and putting her in and out off her car seat am worried but I can't do ought about it lol !! X


----------



## charlie00134

My stepdaughters 8 though. I just thin. I've worn myself out doing it all. Probably pushed it a bit.


----------



## Frustrated1

*charlie!* no more picking up your step-daughter! You have to take things easy now 

Just back from the docs and the hcg level from my first blood test (15dpo) was 183. Should get the result from today's test tomorrow. It needs to be 549 or higher!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Great first beta frustrated!! Fingers crossed for tomorrow's result :) I'm sure everything will be fantastic xx


----------



## charlie00134

Great hcg frustrated.
I didn't even think when picking her up, she wanted to put her money in an arcade machine and couldn't reach. Thankfully she's only diddy. 

Hope you're all okay symptom wise. I've got evening sickness, increased sense of smell and emotional today.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I still have no form of nausea / sickness. I feel crazy for worrying that I'm not sick.


----------



## bettybee1

Great beta !!! 

Yeah Charlie slow down lol !!! If your picking up do it all with your leg muscles !! 
Yipeeeee for symtoms 

I've had a couple off moments where I though I would be sick today !! 

Then I phoned gp too book flu jabs and one for my dd as they have them between 2-3 and the receptionist said she wasn't entitled too it so I cried haha literally burst into tears ! She said there only entitle red from dob 11,9,09 - 11,9,11. Lillahs is 15,9,11 I was like its 4 days out please can she get it done I'll even pay for it she was like no !!! So I carried on crying !! Haha very emotional lol !! Bet she thought I was a nutter !!! Hahahaa 


Anyone finding it hard too have bowel movements I normally go 4 x daily at the just once and it's v hard think is why I have stabbing pains urghhh! X


----------



## Frustrated1

Well that made me laugh *Betty*! Did you explain you were pregnant?

I find that using the cyclogest rectally can have the opposite effect. I have to try to stop myself from going as I'm worried all my meds are getting flushed down the loo!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm going between regular, loose and trapped on toilet and once daily and solid. My body can't decide what best to do it seems. 
Can you not buy your daughter the flu jab at ASDA or anywhere else doing it for £9?


----------



## bettybee1

No asda etc don't do them for children as they use nasal ones very annoying since nhs are refusing well my receptionist ! When I go for mine on Friday am taking Lillah with me hoping the nurse will be nice and give her it I want her to have it especially as I work in. Hosptials and bring bugs back all the time ! 

I went 3 weeks ago for my jab doing and the healthcare ass that types stuff in said I need too get it done at my work as my employer should do it not them ! I said my employer is the nhs you nim wit she went not this Pcct tho I said I work for Yorkshire and Humber nhs & calderdale & hudds trust which my gps is under she refused my injection !!!! I was really annoyed haven't had time since too get it so re booked she can't say ought now coz am pregnant hahah! The silly fo fo ! 


FustrAted - I never said I was pregnant haha she will know anyway though as she's was giving my beta results & she knows my mum haha but still lol x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not worrying about my flu jab yet, I've never had the flu, I'll just ask the midwife when I see her on the 21st. I don't work in a high risk environment, the biggest risk in my day is taking the bus lol.


----------



## bettybee1

Haha !!! Yeah I wouldn't be worried about it apart the environment I work in where there probley 1000's of bugs flying round !!!!!! Ewwww! X


----------



## MishC

Hey Ladies it's been a while since I was last on - Hope you're all well and the pregnancies are going well.

Has anyone has a scan or anything yet?


----------



## Frustrated1

Hey Mish!

Good to hear from you. Do you have an appointment for your op yet?

All is going well at this end. Just had my second blood test and my HCG level at 18dpo was 579, which was a big relief. My first scan is booked for Fri 15th Nov.


----------



## charlie00134

I feel like I must be having my first scan very late. Everyone's getting theirs loads before me.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Charlie, if I were waiting for the clinic scan I would feel the same my clinic one is on the 21st Nov at 8 weeks. I think it's too long to make you wait after you have been through IVF that's why I'm paying for one on Thursday.

I went to the GP today to get some more progesterone because I thought it would be easier than getting to the clinic then going to my GP where the pharmacy is. But anyway the doctor refused to give it to me!!!! He said he doesn't have the knowledge about it to be authorised to prescribe it to me!!!. 

So I've got to go back to the clinic to get a prescription but the clinic only want me on it until 10 weeks. That's got to be too soon to take me off it!!.

I have enough to last me until Monday. I'm so worried.


----------



## Frustrated1

*Charlie* My clinic didn't offer me a scan until 26th Nov (when I will be away on holiday). I'm having next week's one privately and I'm only having it so early as I need to make sure I'm safe to fly. Otherwise I would have had it at 8 weeks.

*Zoie* I had the same idea as you and got a script from my GP for Fragmin and Cyclogest yesterday. I took my empty boxes and previous clinic script with me so he could see that I really did need it. Then again, I asked him for growth hormone a few weeks ago as I didn't want to have to trek to the clinic for that and he was a little more wary of giving that. In the end, it was immaterial as it wasn't stocked locally in any event.


----------



## charlie00134

I got a private prescription posted, then as it was so expensive I went to my GP with my private script and the receptionist was even able to agree to change it to an NHS prescription. Wonder why they all vary so much.


----------



## bettybee1

They vary because the gps legally don't have too do anything with stuff like fertilty medication or pregnancy meds that's a result off treatment even if you have nhs ivf you have too pay for your meds as a result off ivf 

So it's varys so much because it all depends if gps are nice enough too do it ! They have too explain and document everything you see for funding 

Plus a lot off gps don't have a clue about fertility meds as only specialist trained prescribe them


Zoie- don't worry just stress to your clinic you want too be on them till 12 weeks they may just start weaning you at 10 weeks x


----------



## charlie00134

My GP is usually really nice and was so apologetic that they couldn't order betas. I have to make an appointment soon to be weaned off my anti-anxiety meds which I'm not looking forward to. Think I'll wait a few more weeks yet though as they are okay to take in pregnancy. 
It's nearly 2 weeks since my BFP now and this honestly feel like the longest 2 week's of my entire life. Part of me is tempted to tell my GP abou. The mild spotting, without mentioning the mild, to get an earlier scan but I told myself I didn't want a scan before 8 weeks!
How's everyone else doing? I hope you're retaining more sanity than me.


----------



## tcreasey88

Hi ladies, I joined this thread ages ago but have been waiting for my treatment to start! I see my consultant on 19th, and hopefully will start down-regging after that! I have a normal 28 day cycle, so will they still down-reg me? How long does it take before you start stimming? 

So many questions, and you guys are the best people to ask! 

Congrats on all your BFP's, its so nice and reassuring to see!

Tanya xx


----------



## Frustrated1

*tcreasey* welcome back. I think downregging is normal even if you have a regular cycle, but others may know for certain.

Ladies, speaking of meds post BFP, are any of you still on oestrogen (progynova)? The nurse told me to stop the day I called in to say I had a positive result (14dpo) but I'm worried she might have got it wrong (she's made quite a few mistakes before). Have got a really bad feeling today for no apparent reason that something has gone wrong.


----------



## bettybee1

I am on estrogen and Iam still taking 1 tablet a day I was on 3 then 1 till 7 weeks:) 


Had my 6 week scan today picture is on my test thread ! Heartbeat was going strong and was measuring 6+1 week :) xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

*Betty* that's amazing! Congratulations.

Am really worried that I should not have stopped the progynova, but it's been a week now so it would probably do more harm than good if I started again. 

The hospital is now unable to scan me next week as they don't have a doctor available... They suggested this week (which is too early) or Monday 18th, which is the day I'm due to go on hols (literally 90 mins after the scan). Am feeling really worried that I'm going to get bad news at the scan. What's worse is that I'll be on my own. OH had arranged to keep the day of the original appointment free but is going to be unavailable at the time of the new appointment. 

Is anyone else getting irrational thoughts that something has gone wrong?


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks :) 

Yes am a looney kept dreaming all sorts what if it's disappeared had full blown panic attack before I went in today ( on my own too) nearly drove off haha! 

It's completely normal too feel so Krazy !!! :) ! X


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks, that's made me feel a little better. Don't know what's wrong with me. I just feel like crying. I'm really upset OH isn't going to come with me. It must be all these meds I'm on. If only the hospital hadn't changed my appointment everything would be fine.

Think I will do a digi tomorrow to see if it's moved up a level yet. Have a pack of two left.


----------



## bettybee1

Aww Iam used too my hubby not been able too come too things with Lillah he couldn't make one single scan :( he only managed too make her birth becoz I asked too be induced becoz he was going too Afghanistan :( 

He went there when she was 3 days old :( came back when she was 6 month old and was in hosptial in Birmingham for 3months as he got seriously hurt out then hence his crap sperm blah 

I have build a guard now too things tho loll it's normal to be upset Hun u want him there xxx


Oh gosh your brave I Darnt touch a digi ahah x


----------



## Frustrated1

Sounds like you've had it tough Betty :hugs:. I will stop complaining now!

Will actually do the digi Friday as I wouldn't be over 2000 til then anyway (was 579 on Monday).


----------



## charlie00134

Betty congratulations on your scan! 

Frustrated I'm terrified constantly and when I'm not terrified about baby I'm terrified about being able to afford it since we have debts. Don't think I'm going to be able to have as much mat leave as I want, depends how much I can pay off in 9 months I suppose :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My scan has been cancelled!!! :( stupid woman double booked my slot so cancelled my scan!!! I'm so upset. I have to wait until Monday now :'(


----------



## charlie00134

Oh no! Is this your private scan? If it is I'd demand a price reduction in compensation.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeah it was my private scan. I was so upset i didn't even ask for a price reduction.


----------



## Frustrated1

The only positive is that the baby will be that bit more developed by then xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm a bugger for that kind of thing if I'm mildly unhappy with something ill ask for money off or back and so far it's done me quite well. With such an emotive thing I would definitely be asking for compensation but that might just be me.


----------



## bettybee1

FustrAted don't stop complaining it's upsetting and fustrating when our hubby's can't make stuff , the only diff is now am used too it and have a barrier haha!!! (Other words a hard face cow ) lol hahah!!!! 

Charlie- aww honestly babies don't actually cost that much not till there like 2-3 
I hardly spent a penny when Lillah was small although I wasn't stupid like some people I literally bought the size up and 6 off everything at that size no more the nappies cost like 5 pound a week and milk 10 pound ! X


----------



## bettybee1

Zoie am sorry about your scan:( I was looking forward too lol :( x


----------



## charlie00134

It's more affording the bills which I'm worried about. We'll manage though, we always do


----------



## bettybee1

Aww it's annoying ain't it my biggest Bain is petrol we use 800 pound a month between us !!! :( makes me sick 

I am really lucky now haha becoz we have scrimped and scraped paying over 10,000+ for ivf now we can chill abit lol !!!!! X


----------



## charlie00134

Thankfully my IVF only cost £1k but I just have to make a bit dint in it all over the next 8 months.


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah you are all blessed too catch on 1st cycle wish everybody was that lucky and didn't have too go again and again 

For me I would keep trying and trying but a lot off women after failed 2 just stop treatment and it breaks up releashopships etc I really feel sorry for thoses people x


----------



## charlie00134

I would have tried 3 times tops. Was this not your first go betty :(


----------



## charlie00134

Just seen it says ICSI 3 in your Sig. So sorry it's taken so long ::


----------



## bettybee1

Taken a while well I've kind off done my cycles quickly had one in April , July , sep

But my 1st 2 cycles my period came early both times ! So they realised at my new clinc too put me on bumper luteul phase meds haha! And it's worked !!!! 

This was my 1st cycle egg sharing and it cost 2000! My other 2 cycles cost 4500 each :( ! Bah !!!

Before this cycle I had immune testing and all sorts done haven't got my results back but guess I don't need them hehe:D


----------



## charlie00134

I'm glad the new clinic learnt from the old clinics mistakes. I'm getting really anxious for my scan which is 2 weeks tomorrow, I just wish I could have a quick reassurance check now cos I keep getting mild brown spotting. We can't afford a private one right now though so I'll have to wait.


----------



## bettybee1

Can't you phone your epau and stress how worried you are thy will see you xxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not 6 weeks yet so they won't do anything. I'm beginning to consider it but I also can't take the time out of work :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My EPU are crap!! I've tried everywhere to get a scan and I can't seem to get one!! I'm considering going into A&E to try and get referred to them!. 

Feeling down right now :'(


----------



## charlie00134

I've left them a voicemail in the hope they'll help since I had an mmc last time which they discovered. Just hoping I can somehow work around work. I don't want to have to tell my manager yet.


----------



## bettybee1

Can't you goto a walk docter zoie ? Explain that you had bleeding etc 

Charlie hope you get seen too xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I spoke to a very nice EPAU lady and explained I have mild spotting and mild cramping so was very anxious after a mmc. She agreed I could be scanned but she suggested waiting until Tuesday when they'll be a bit more to see. I'll be 6+4


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I went to the walk in centre while I was having the bleeding and I was told that they aren't allowed to deal pregnant women and they don't have the authority to refer to the EPU and I was told off :/ she said what ever made you think you could come here and just get sent for a scan you were wrong. 

I don't want to go back there.

The EPU told me to go there is was made to feel to bad.


----------



## charlie00134

That's horrid. I can self refer now but when they wanted a referral I got it from the out of hours GP over the phone


----------



## Frustrated1

*Zoie* I can't believe she said that to you. That's disgraceful!

*Charlie* Glad you managed to get an early scan. I'm hoping to get one for next Thursday so OH can come along too. Waiting for the consultant's PA to call me back tomorrow.

*Betty* Hope all is ok with you too.


----------



## charlie00134

It would appear I'm grumpy tonight, just not interested in conversation in real life. 
i'll be glad of bedtime


----------



## bettybee1

How's everyone feeling ? 


I feel dreadful morning sickness has kicked in and I feel really dizzy :( yak!!!! X


----------



## Frustrated1

I'm trying not to think too much about things otherwise I just get nervous that something has gone wrong. Have decided to start painting one of our rooms today to spruce it up before Christmas. Hopefully that will distract me. My scan is booked for next Thursday when I will be exactly 6 weeks. Did a divi yesterday and it still only said 2-3 weeks, but did it again this morning and it said 3+ weeks so am feeling a little better. Symptom wise, I'm still having really bad cramps (often accompanied by an upset tummy), but my dizziness is much better than it was. I don't really have anything else. Hope you all have a good weekend. Only two days until your scan Zoie!


----------



## bettybee1

Decorating is a good distraction !!! 

Congrats on the 3+ Yipeeeee !!! 

Am still getting cramps too. Hun think it's normal. :/ 

Scans not that's far away at all :D xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not feeling anything pregnancy wise today but that could be because I just feel numb after finding my rabbit had died this morning :(
Yesterday I mainly had pinching pain and grumpyness


----------



## bettybee1

Aww sorry about your rabbit :( bless !!! 


I can't believe I was saying too my friend I think I am going too get off with ms and it hit me yesterday and haven't stopped since blah feel like I have no energy aswell !! This is exactly how I felt with Lillah lol 

Got my 7week + 1 day scan on Thursday at the ivf clinic hopefully if everything is okay they will sign me off :D and I have already booked midwife I'll be 8 weeks it's in the 20th November , I'll be going there though so don't know if this is the long one where they go over history and stuff or just one where they give info sheets ? 

Zoie how are you ? Xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I got my info sheets already in a "pregnancy pack" I think my first appointment will be all the history etc though


----------



## bettybee1

Strange isn't it coz usually they do booking app at your home , to ' inspect' if you get me it will depend on what social tier you go on xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've got a scan at the EPU tomorrow morning at 8.20am I'm so nervous!!


----------



## bettybee1

Wahoooooo !!! What did you say too get that ? Lol 

Hoping everything is perfect for you xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It took me 5 hours of phone calls to different people and I did have to tell them my symptoms are worse than they are. Calling the NHS 111 number really helped.

I'm so relieved I have one booked and they can't cancel!!!! And it's saved me £70 :haha: I'm going to use that to buy all the baby's white vests and socks and such :).

Fingers crossed everything is ok and my dreams of three girls are just my mind playing tricks and there will only be two beans :haha:


----------



## bettybee1

God blinking heck it's never easy is it 

Hope you get your twins like you wish for xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I've never had any mention of anyone coming to my house, maybe they will much later on. We do live in a very affluent area though so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## bettybee1

No at some point someone come weather it's a midwife or health visitor they obviously don't say there checking everything out but been a nurse and friends with hv I know that's what's happens , 
X


----------



## charlie00134

Hope they don't have a problem with all my animals :/


----------



## bettybee1

Haha don't be silly they just check too make sure your house isn't like mould all over or there's people around who may be unsupportive etc . X


----------



## charlie00134

It's messy but it's not unclean.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm sure you will be fine Charlie :).

You should see the state of my brothers house I wouldn't leave my dog there his girlfriend is pregnant with number 3 and they have never had any problems. X


----------



## charlie00134

I plan on my house being perfect before baby comes anyway


----------



## bettybee1

Not that's people have problems but one off the health professions that come too do a home vist but you on a tier most people go onto tier 1 
Everything fine no extra support needed etc. 

Like my friend she was put on tier 3 I was on placement and saw her name and stuff she didn't know but they just did and extra vist and kept an eye out , 


Also obviously if people have quite controlling or suspicious releshopships with ther partners that's May prompt a health profession ton think there may be domestic violence Etc. 

One of my friends house is disgusting and she has 2 children and it's just filthy and junk everywhere literally like you can't really see any space on the floor there's mould all over one wall , she's not bothered tho ! She has no time too clean apparently ? Although she doesn't work :0 !!!



How are you ladies getting on at work etc ? Xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm tired at work and struggling to concentrate all the time, I'm so distracted. 

How about you?


----------



## bettybee1

Same I just feel tired and faint and minging lol especially coz am on my feet all night and uni is horrible on Friday I needed too be sick and I was stuck in the middle of a lecture theatre only just made it too the toilet from now on I'll Sat next to the door hah!!! X


----------



## charlie00134

Oh how awful at least at my work the longest meetings I have are an hour and even then I could probably run out if I needed to


----------



## charlie00134

Hi ladies. I've had my scan! I've sbeen a flickering heartbeat and they measured 4.3mm CRL


----------



## bettybee1

Wahoooo congrats hunnie :) 

Bet your exited :) 

Mine was 4.5mm crl wonder if my dates will change ? Did you you measure bang on 6+4


----------



## charlie00134

They didn't actually tell me how I.measured but I found an online thing.which puts me at 6+1


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah they put me at 6+1 

Got my next scan Thursday morning am really nervous :/ hoping my bean is growing well and strong !! 

Had a lot off sickness last few days was sick about 3 times this morning took me ages too get ready aswell as getting Lillah ready for nursery !!! 

3 weeks left in uni then am out on placement so exited !!! Looking after all the women & babies :) xxx


----------



## charlie00134

What is it you're studying?


----------



## bettybee1

Training too be a midwife :D !!!! 

Just qualified as a nurse that was 3year course now am doing another 3 year course must be blooming mad exiting tho :) 


What do you work as Hun ? X


----------



## charlie00134

Far less exciting I work as a Relationship Managers assistant in Commercial Banking (I hear you snoring lol)


----------



## bettybee1

I have never actually heard of that lol is it in an actual bank ? 

I don't know how you and millions of people work in offices and behind computers all the time am such a figit bum ! 

Have too say though I do get jealous off girls walking too our big Halifax bank society 
In all there nice frocks and they're little skirts on with perfect hair hahaha !! 

Ours uniforms look like bloody boilers suits disgusting hahahaa !!! 


Have you told your boss your pregnant ? Am telling mine and my uni leader once I've had my scan Thursday becoz I don't want too be moving and handling especlly 30st + patients !! X


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah it's dealing with Commercial business customers and all their accounting needs. I'm not in a uniform though, just "business attire". 
I'm not telling my boss until after my 8 week scan, don't want her asking questions.


----------



## bettybee1

I suppose you won't need too lift or do anything heavy !! 

Ooooo id love too wear a slinky pencil skirt with a nice crisp shirt hahaha!!!! X


----------



## charlie00134

Lol I wear trousers and a jumper at the moment. I'm very lazy at dressing for work, plus I'm a natural scruff bag.


----------



## bettybee1

Haha !!! In reality I'd probley be like that I always do my full face of makeup but when it comes too my hair it gets neglected haha

Omg , just woke up with my daughter and am literally going too be sick haha can't belief I wished for this to happen and layed down trying too stop it ha x


Zoe- you okay. ? 

FustrAted- are you okay too when is ur scan ?,,?xx


----------



## charlie00134

Hope the sickness eases for you hun x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm ok, nausea is awful the past 4/5 days I've not been able to eat a meal in a while dry toast is my best friend at the moment. I managed to eat a subway yesterday, it felt like a big achievement :haha: I've not actually been sick yet 

Hard boiled sweets have helped to ease it for a little while, we had some lollipops left from Halloween and they have been a life saver. Ginger biscuits have help a little too.

I can't wait to see my baby again, a week tomorrow :).


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I have been sucking on Lollys 
I was sick 4 x this morning and been at work all day and been gipping all the time :/ not good been around strong smelling bodily fluids at the moment :/ can hardly eat :| 

I normally eat mints and chewing like there going out of fashion and now they make me vomit had exactly the same with Lillah !!! Proper shame since my breath will stink now haha!!!!

And fatigue is minging !!!! My eyes are constantly burning xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Ekkk your baby will look like a proper baby at 8 weeks !!! 

My scan is tmro so nervous but exited :) xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Oh and am off too that fackin dentist now for 5 fillings !!! 1.30min app I have been avoiding for 6months arghhh !!! 
My teeth are still horrendous from having Lillah !!!! Jeeez !!! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

5 fillings!!!! Eeek good luck!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

My hubbys at the dentist tomorrow for the first time in at least 7 years, his teeth are awful! That reminds me I must print the insurance forms. I'm waiting to go until I've had my free NHS notes.


----------



## bettybee1

Just got back my mouth is Killing. & I went to eat a sandwich and one filling fell out already :( I hate my teeth with a passion :( 

Charlie- they should take your word for it that your pregnant I never took anything form or anything too them !?:/ xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

Evening ladies

My first scan is tomorrow. I'll be exactly 6 weeks. I'm extremely tired, but haven't had any sickness or nausea at all yet. When did yours kick in?


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck for tmro ;) 

Erm I started feeling queasy about 5+ Not bad but Friday was when I really kicked in 6+2 

With my daughter I started been sick at 5.5weeks 

50% of women arnt sick at all !! X


----------



## charlie00134

I thought the midwife gave you something...


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah you can ask for maternity exemption sheet but just saying if u needed dentist now they would take your word x


----------



## charlie00134

Ahhh, I don't need to go I was just gunna cash in while it was free lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Fingers crossed you won't have it at all Fustrated!! Mine started at 6w1d/6w2d. All the best for your scan tomorrow. X

I ate a mcdonalds tonight I was feeling ok and we were close by so we popped in and omg I loved the fries!! Mmmmmmm


----------



## bettybee1

Lol zoie !!! I can hardly eat I want too but can't mc Donald fries I had yesterday haha !! Trying not too each shitty food now though x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I feel so bad for eating them I was planning all these healthy lovely foods I'm going to eat but I didn't plan for nausea lol. A few friends have said to me don't feel guilty just eat what you can when you can so you have the energy to function, I'm living by that right now :haha:

Hurry up second trimester!!! I want to feel human again lol.


----------



## charlie00134

I just stuffed my face with fish and chips, yum yum


----------



## bettybee1

Be careful girls though I warn I had sickness all the way through with Lillah and I eat crap all the way through and loads off it I put so much weight on. !!! 

Learnt by that's mistake :) not eating for. 2 this time ha x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not really eating anymore than normal but I will be reaching for the fruit soon I think.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've lost 5lbs since my nausea started, I do have a few extra pounds to loose though :haha:

I'm craving juicey fruit too, I'm totally of meat! The smell, the thought of it makes me want to be sick lol. 

Will you girls be finding out the sex??


----------



## bettybee1

God if I keep been sick like this I'll be loosing loads of weight too it's different too Lillahs pregnancy becoz with Lillah I would be sick and want too eat straightaway this time I don't want too eat !! 

Will you be finding out sex ? 

Am not sure ? With Lillah I found out at 15 weeks I don't know if I want too have a yellow bump this time ? 

Had my 7week 1 days scan at care today everything was fine they have discharged me :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bettybee1

FustrAted - have you had your scan ??? Hope ur okay x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lovely scan picture, your baby is so much bigger now :) 

We are finding out the sex ASAP!!! Did you find out on a regular 2D scan or a 3D scan at 15 weeks.

I was thinking of booking a 17 week 3D scan


----------



## bettybee1

I found out on a regular 2d scan paid about 60 not too bad ! She changed it too 3d I didn't like the look though it was scarey 
I had a 3d one much later about 25-26 weeks it was well worth it xxx


----------



## charlie00134

We will definitely be finding out the sex but we won't be telling many people because I have a huge issue with both gender stereotypes and pastel colours. I'm tempted to have a private scan at 16 or 30 weeks but another part of my brain scream no save it and buy adorable shoes.


----------



## bettybee1

I didn't buy my daughter any shoes till she could walk There's no point honest they just fall off !! 

I bought socks with shoe patterns on instead they were ace xxx


----------



## charlie00134

They will have shoes from word go,I don't want the hassle there was with my nephew when he first had shoes put on. He hated them. 
I'm actually really quite a strict budgeter so I have a special splurge fund for baby things.


----------



## bettybee1

Oh Lillah was fine she started wearing then at 9months ish my people bought her them but I'd loose them out and about coz they fall off all the time really annoying 

Ye I can bee strict with money most off the time although I do love spending sprees once in a while hahax


----------



## charlie00134

I will only spending my "bump fund" on splurge items. Me and hubby have come up with a mitten string style plan for socks and shoes lol.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We have been lucky the in laws have given us £1000 for the baby! So that's the bedroom sorted and the clothes. I've already saved up enough for the pram and co sleeper I'm in love with the pram I've chosen <3. We are just about sorted now :) all we have to wait for is the sex so I can order it all.


----------



## bettybee1

Gosh asif zoie your a lucky woman !! Lol 

Asif you have choose everything am not buying or looking at a single thing till am at least 30 weeks !!!! X


----------



## charlie00134

Well start shopping at about 20 weeks. My dad owes me 300 when his divorce comes through and he's said he'll buy a buggy. It's both my parents first grandchild and theyre long since divorced and remarried so they might buy a few other bits. Plus hubby gets 100 from work when they're born so we have 500 and should have more by the time they're here.


----------



## bettybee1

Plus all your wages every month !!! 

Think I spent about 600 on stuff for Lillah and did it in. 2 wages xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

Evening ladies,

We had our scan this afternoon. It was really nerve wracking as at first all we could see was a big empty sack (so I thought I'd had a blighted ovum), but the consultant then found our embie hiding right in one corner. We could see the heartbeat flickering, although it was only 114 beats per minute and I'm sure I've seen others report much higher readings. The sac measured bang on 6 weeks, although he could not measure the embie itself due to it's position. I've been given the all clear to fly again and he wanted to see me again in 2 weeks for a further scan although it will be three weeks by the time I get back. Am slightly worried that the embie looked really small, but he said there was nothing to worry about. At least it wasn't an ectopic pregnancy, which is what I'd been fearing due to pain on one side. Roll on the next three weeks. Hopefully we will get a much better view at that scan.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've been planning nursery themes and buying the odd few bits of clothes and a few other bits since we started TTC 6 years ago, so I've been waiting a looooonnnnnggg time to do some baby shopping :D 

Once we know the sex we will have a house full of pink or blue :haha: hubby best prepare himself things are going to get crazy around here lol.

My nausea has been bad this afternoon/evening I was sat on the edge of our bed with a bucket for about 30 mins lol, I feel ok right now and seem to feel better in the am. I just can't let myself get too hungry urgh.


----------



## charlie00134

Frustrated my embie seemed tiny in a huge sac too. It's still early days so I wouldn't worry. Just stay positive until your next scan x x


----------



## bettybee1

FustrAted - congrats am sure everything is going too be fine :) 

Zoe- right I see totally understand why you can't wait too go out and get it all !! The sickness is horrid isn't I was sick 3 times at work last night going ton have too get a nose plug becoz my sense of smell has heightend so much everything makes me puke ! Feel rotten!! Luke was laughing last night we have paid 10,000+ for me too feel poorly Krazy really !!! 

Charlie- how you feeling?


----------



## charlie00134

Im not too bad, I only have very mild m/s so I'm counting myself lucky and keeping quiet lol. 7 week's today and 1 week for my next scan :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today was scan day and I have a perfect baby

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/2083ac12d3e369157cbda4ba09ba8d85.jpg


----------



## bettybee1

that's fantastic news zoie !!! you been discharged from care now ? x


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Zoie


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yep all discharged now :) we won't need to go back until we are thinking about our next baby after this :haha:


----------



## MishC

Hey Ladies how is everything going?

Zoie - Are you having twins?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nope just one lovely little healthy baby :D


----------



## charlie00134

I had my scan today. Happy little baby in there. The clinic gave us loads of photos too which was nice. I also found out about my recipient, she was pregnant but she lost it :( she has 4 in the freeze though.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0004.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww so sad that your recipient has gone through that :( I hope she has better luck with the frosties

I asked about my recipient too but the women doing my discharge didn't know.


----------



## bettybee1

Lovely Charlie :) ekkk 
Sorry about your lady :( 


I found out about mine yesterday ! She didn't get pregnant am really gutted for her apparently she transferred top blasts aswell :( but she had 2 too freeze. !! Really feel for her I actually shed a few tears :( 


Zoie - I phone up the egg donation nurse 


Mich- hope ur okay x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That's so sad :( I hope your lady has better luck with her frosties too. :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

i had a scan today everything was fine hb 174bpm 

my scan pic was abit distint tho !! but cant believe how much babies grown amazing 


did you 2 ladies have an internal or abdo ? x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Internals I've not had an abdominal on yet.


----------



## bettybee1

i had a tummy one today probley why my pic was rubbish lol but could see her little limbs :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww it's crazy how much the grow in such a short space of time.

DH wants to wait until our 12 week scan for our next ultrasound but 4 weeks seems like a lifetime away lol.

When are you having your next one?


----------



## charlie00134

I had an external at 6+4 and an internal at 8 weeks. I'll be waiting until my 12 weeks now.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm thinking maybe going for a 10 week one but getting DH on board is easier said than done lol


----------



## charlie00134

I just can't afford it, I'd rather have the money to spend on the baby :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Lovely picture Charlie! Glad everything is going well for everyone. Time seems to be dragging until my next scan! Still another 13 days to go!


----------



## bettybee1

i paid for mine today only 69 not too bad worth it for piece off mind i wasnt going too have one but i had green discharge a couple of times this last week mixed in with my pessery crap so thought i would get a check !! aslo had sharp pains in my fu fu so that worried

got midwife coming tmro too do mat notes so gunna tell her as am really sore down below now . but having too put pesseries up 4x a day may have got abit of bacterica up or caused thrush


also had my 1st midwife app wednesday 

ill be under consultant ob - 1) ivf preg 2) because i sugery on my cervix for pre cancerous cells in july 3) i had polyhramiois with my dd

will be under midwife consultant too for vbac and something else

and will still see normal midwife jeeeezzz

will be having a stitch in my cervix around14-16 weeks


----------



## charlie00134

I'll be under consultant too because IVF pregnancy and PCOS and on Metformin


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Betty 4x a day does seem like an awful lot it wouldn't be surprising is you had an infection / thrush. Can't they double the dose of each pessary so you only have to do it twice per day?. I'm only doing 200mg 2x a day.

I've still not heard a thing from any midwife or doctor I think I'm going to try and get in contact with the midwife Monday. 

My doctor surgery is atrocious I'm sure I've moaned about them here before lol they probably haven't even sent my referral through yet.

Does IVF pregnancy mean consultant care? Or just if you have other health issues or previous pregnancy issues?? We are hoping for an all natural home water birth so hoping consultant care won't be needed for us.


----------



## bettybee1

Ermmm. My midwife said even if there wasn't other issues I would be under a consultant !! Unfortunately at my hosptial been under a docter means labor ward !! No birthing centre!!! 

Apparently there's more risks with an ivf pregnancy. Ivf pregnancies don't go over 40 weeks so your more likely too be induced if your induced you have too be on labour ward x


----------



## charlie00134

I think we only have a delivery suite anyway, it's a fairly basic hospital. But I kinda want hospital led care anyway so I don't mind what happens.


----------



## bettybee1

There should be 2 wards I think Charlie one midwife led one consultant led it's usually like that most hosptials I would off thought so in Harrogate coz it serves a wide area :)

But I agree I would never want a home birth if I had choose that with Lillah she wouldn't be here today ! Been at the hosptial meant when it went wrong I was a second away from theatre ! Meaning she could be delelvured within minutes , xx


----------



## charlie00134

I've still got to ask for a look around. I've only been to the post delivery bit


----------



## WishingMum

Hi girls, mind if I join you? I've only just found this forum and signed up tonight. You all sound like your at the same stage as me. I started Supercur at end of Sept, stimms 2 weeks later, EC at end of October and tested on 12th Nov to my amazement a BFP....awaiting scan at Care this Thursday (6.6 weeks) and I'm scared to death! 

Haven't had much in the way of symptoms up to now, only last couple days the icky feeling has crept in and the hunger. 

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations! I'm only just getting stronger symptoms so I wouldn't worry. Best of luck at your scan x


----------



## Frustrated1

Welcome WishingMum! Good luck with your scan. I was really scared before mine too and don't feel much better afterwards! It's quite a hard process to stay positive during.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It is such a hard time. I'm still knicker watching expecting AF to come even though I know it's not going to come lol. 

I'm looking into 10 week scans I need to see my baby lol.


----------



## WishingMum

Where do you all go for you scans after the standard 6 to 7 week one at the clinic? If I've calculated it correct (if I dare look that far ahead yet) I'll be 12 weeks first week into Jan, would love to announce it to friends and family at new year so you reckon I could get an 11 week private scan to confirm all is well before we do?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Just do a google search of your area :) that's how I've found them around my area :) x


----------



## charlie00134

I've sworn to myself I won't book any scans until at least 15 weeks. And even then I'm going to just have 1 extra at 30 week's.


----------



## bettybee1

congrats wishing :)

hmm i agree am trying too wait too my NT scan on the 19th but its 3 weeks away dont think i can wait that long !!!! i think ill be getting one done end of next week maybe i am trying too wait though its just so hard lol

going too buy a doppler today if i can pick up babys HB then ill leave the scan and wait till 12week on lol x


----------



## WishingMum

Leeds will be the closest place for me I think. 

Well one more sleep before I can go for my first scan, scared and excited! I just pray they find everything in order so I can look forward to the next stage...getting through next 5 weeks!

How's everyone feeling? The usual....tired, sicky, bloated?? Xx


----------



## bettybee1

i dont feel bloated just very tired sick and generally minging haha !!! my mouth just tastes like a dustbin its horrible worth it though :) xx


----------



## charlie00134

I still haven't had my appointment through, think the postie has eaten it


----------



## bettybee1

For your scan ? Didn't your midwife just ring em and book it ? X


----------



## charlie00134

Nope they wrote down to request it for 11+6 but they didn't do it there


----------



## bettybee1

Oh hate it when they do that coz some people forgot too send out the app etc . Just phone her up and say u haven't received it

Or your best bet is ring up maternity reception at hosptial they should have it on system x


----------



## charlie00134

I rang the antenatal department and ask if they had the appointment because I thought my postie had eaten it. They said it was "due to be allocated this week" so it's not even booked yet. Plus they said it'll be between 12 and 14 weeks which puts it right over Christmas and New Year so I might have to ring and move it anyway because me and hubs would struggle to get time off then. Guess I just have to wait until next week.


----------



## WishingMum

That's really slack Charlie, did you have a moan at them. Couldn't yet make an app there and then on phone? Surely it's only a matter of booking a slot in for you?

Well I went for scan this morning, thankfully there was a clear sac and one wee heartbeat, massive relief. Came away with discharge papers and little pic of bean, made an app with my own GP for Monday now. Eeek

Xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive still not heard from my midwife yet and I'm done waiting!! I'm going to get on the phone to them tomorrow if I'm suppose to have an appointment at 10 weeks they are leaving it pretty short I have a life lol I may need to change my schedule for an appointment and more than a few days notice would be nice.


----------



## Frustrated1

Congrats, WishingMum, that's great! You must feel relieved.


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats wishing !! 

Yeah defo phone them unfortunate when it comes too maternity apps you haven't got much lee way u get what your given well near me anyways !! But work has too give u time off !!! X


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations on your scan :D

I'm not going to phone them again I'm just going to.resign myself to it probably not being before Christmas. It's not the end of the world, it just means I can't announce on Christmas day. If the appointment is between Christmas and New Year I'll have to move it though as I doubt work will give me time off to go.


----------



## bettybee1

Work have too give you time off legally !!!! 

Your husband work doesn't have too but your work does because you can necoigate the apps , you will be 14 weeks if you wait till after Xmas just ring your midwife up she will just chase it up hun x


----------



## charlie00134

They might legally have to but it doesn't mean they won't be arses about it. I chased it on Wednesday and they said it'd be booked this week. It should show up early next week then I guess I'll take it from there.


----------



## bettybee1

You will be surprised how nice they will be coz if there not you can slam the book in there faces! X


----------



## charlie00134

Lol were a small ish office so I don't want to over stretch my team either. With any luck my appointment will be on the 20th and I can take the day off.


----------



## WishingMum

Just out of interest girls at what point are you announcing your good news? My parents and a couple close friends know we've been doing a cycle so told them as soon as we had the scan last week....but what about others, I know 12 weeks is the norm but I'm struggling to hide it...I'm eating everything in sight and struggling with tiredness, nausea etc plus over Xmas will be hard with the not drinking excuses and tight party dresses aren't going to happen this year!


----------



## bettybee1

Ermmm wishing everyone at work knows as they all knew about ivf 


Am at uni full time aswell and the only person that knows there is my head of division ! 
I have told all close family and 2 extremely close friends x


----------



## WishingMum

I've booked a private scan, for 29th dec so I'll be around 11 1/2 weeks...it's in Leeds at somewhere called meet your baby...after that I'll announce it to friends, staff etc 

Fingers crossed all ok till then!! 

Hope everyone's ok today....are we all chilling out with feet up on this chilly Sunday? xx


----------



## bettybee1

Meet your baby I went there last Saturday was okay !! 

But prefer baby bond as there more perinatal and scans are better but 

Cheaper at meet your baby !! Think am booking a scan for tmro !!! Lol x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm considering getting a private scan about 30 weeks with them.


----------



## bettybee1

Had a scan it was perfect baby was jumping all over and waving <> picture as profile <3


----------



## bettybee1

Was measuring 10 weeks which is good rather be ahead :) x


----------



## WishingMum

Ah bettybee that's a lovely scan pic. Glad to hear all ok, how come your having so many scans, is it just personal choice? I have 4 weeks to wait, seems like ages yet!

I went to see GP today. Told him wonderful news and he told me to book in with community midwife who visits my surgery on a Tuesday, left him and went to book in and she's fully booked till 17th Dec! Bit peed off at that, explained the whole ivf baby thing and they've told me to phone tomorrow to see what can be done. So basically I'll be 10 weeks before I'm even seen for first time by midwife! Not happy bunny!

:(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Looks like I'm not going to see my midwife until the new year I'll be around 15/16 weeks :/ all because the receptionist at my GP surgery screwed things up!!

Lovely scan pic Betty!! He/she looks like a little human now :D awwww


----------



## Frustrated1

Great picture Betty! It's made me excited about my scan later this week! Coming home tomorrow. It feels like I've been away for ages.


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks ladies !!! 

Wishing just one at 7 weeks were free at clinic !!! The rest I have paid for so worth it though !!! <3 !!! 

My next scan is only 2 week away now which I'll be waiting for my 12 week nt one nhs !!! And I'll have a scan around 14-16 weeks with nhs aswell as I'll have a sticth in my cervix , then I know I have 2o week scan and 2 growth scans !! But guessing with a stich In they will check it !!! Am not bothered though after my pregnancy with Lillah and my horrible birth the reasurence is fab !! 

Zoie that's totally shit :( !! That's why I ring midwife directly coz they piss around at Docters !! Xxx 

FustrAted good luck for your scan :) xxx


----------



## charlie00134

My next scan is in 15 says. My managers been a bit awkward as I need the whole day off due to the time, she's going on about I don't have anymore special leave left. When I pointed out this is a normal pregnancy appointment not part of the IVF she just said she thinks it's all part of it but she'll ring hr. I hope they call her an idiot but I'll take unpaid if she wants cos that's a pain for her! Lol


----------



## bettybee1

Don't take unpaid leave ! You have the right too have the app what time is just show you face for 1 hour or so then she can't say ought x


----------



## charlie00134

It's at 1120 and my hospital often runs an hour behind plus 1.5 hrs travel time each way it's really not worth going in. I think she's accepted I'm having a day off she's just trying to not do it special leave. She can speak to hr if she likes though cos at this point it's just a normal pregnancy and is no different to one conceived in a bed.


----------



## WishingMum

Ahhh bettybee I'm now thinking I need another scan before Xmas so I can relax over the holidays! What to do! Xmas is such a blooming expensive time tho! 

When I spoke to midwife today she brought up the different scans to have at around 12 weeks, she spoke of the screening scan to do with downs etc...what have you all decided on this. I'm thinking I won't as the result won't make any different to my decisions. Would be good to hear your thoughts. 

Charlie your boss sounds awful, surely they have to give you the day off as it's a scheduled scan and so what if it was part of the ivf, has she no compassion! What hospital are you going to?


----------



## bettybee1

Am getting the NT scan becoz if you don't you won't have a scan till 20 

Also it can also pick up Edwards syndrome and plateau syndrome both arnt compatible with life so would rather know than Carry a pregnancy full term too loose your baby , if it flagged up downs I wouldn't be bothered but I would rather know too prepare myself xxx


----------



## WishingMum

What puts me off the scan is years ago a close friend of mine had the screening blood test and was told baby was high risk downs, she worried herself sick for the whole pregnancy and he's a totally healthy 8 year old boy. What's Edwards syndrome?


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah that's rare Hun but I would personally rather know before hand !!! And if baby came out ok that would be fab but I wouldn't put a downer becoz my baby could have downs there the most specialist bubbly children I know !!! 

Trisomy 21 is downs trisomy 18& 13 is Edwards and plataue the baby just isn't compatible with life must if the time they will pass away straight away most definitely by there 1st birthday it's heartbreaking !!! Xxx


----------



## Frustrated1

We will also be having the NT scan and corresponding blood test. I think I'll be ready to have mine between Xmas and new year. I hope the hospitals are still scanning then.


----------



## charlie00134

I'll be getting the NT and blood test just so we know the chances, I won't be doing the bog needle test though. 
She's not awful, she just seems to think too much about policy. They have to give me the day off and they are, it's just how it gets logged and reported. She's new to role too so I don't blame her for checking. Can't wait until next year when I have a whole load of holiday to take and it won't be an issue.


----------



## bettybee1

Any of you girls been sick all day am really struggling !! Arghhhh finished work and was sick twice in my car in a carrier bag trying not too complain but I feel minging I wanna eat but finding it hard :( lol 

Also when do you girls start reducing your Lp support ? Iam supposed too start today !! Too scared tho lol but I'll have too !!! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've still no actually been sick yet, but the nausea is not nice, I feel like I have a constant bad taste in my mouth and I have no apatite at all!!. My sense of smell is through the roof I wear my scarf all the time so I can stick my head in it when I smell something bad!!!

I'm not reducing lp support the clinic just told me when what I have runs out then that's it I just stop. Maybe because I'm on a lower dose than you? Not a clue. I have about 3 & 1/2 weeks left I think. X


----------



## charlie00134

I've escaped most of the sickness thankfully, just the odd wave of nausea. I really feel for those who are suffering and I hope you start to feel better soon.
I start reducing the stopping my LP support at 12 week's, I have to ring my clinic and they'll tell me a reduced dose then when to stop.


----------



## Frustrated1

My clinic have told me to stop everything at 12 weeks rather than cutting it down gradually. I think I will cut it down gradually between 12 and 13 weeks of my own accord though. Not quite sure what to so about my metformin. Think I should probably stop that too. 

I still haven't had any morning sickness or nausea. The thought of eggs makes me gag though xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm seeing my doctor Friday about cutting out some of my prescription meds and I'll ask them about Metformin then. Ringing my clinic at 12 weeks about my Cyclogest.
Scan early tomorrow, terrified now.


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck for tomorrow Charlie. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Do let me know what they say about the Metformin. I'm on 500mg twice a day at the moment. I thought I would reduce to 500mg once per day and then stop altogether. 

I've has a rubbish couple of days. My mum's baby brother died yesterday. He was only 17 years older than me. He was first diagnosed with cancer on the day of my egg collection and died just 7 weeks later. No one expected it to happen so quickly. It's hard seeing everyone so upset. Am trying to visit my mum and all my other uncles and aunts this week to try and give them some support so it's going to be a tough one.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm on 1500mg once daily, slow release, not sure they'll take me off it though.

So sorry to hear about your uncle, I hope your family are as well as they can be.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry to hear about your uncle frustrated such sad news. :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Hello ladies how is everyone :) x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Betty!! I'm good appetite is on the mend now starting to feel more human. How are you? Have you had your NHS 12 week scan yet? I've still not even had a date through!.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Also I have a bladder infection :( it's not bad as long as I don't let my bladder fill up fully. 

I've never had one before but they just want to repeat the urine test before they give me anything :/ don't want to be stuck with it until after Christmas.


----------



## bettybee1

Urgh sorry about your uTI !!!! 

Am still been sick 3-4 times a day and feel sick all the time urgh lol it's a struggle at work !!! Think I may dip my own pee as I'm hurting abit down below but I won't take antibiotics unless am symptomatic ie temp etc ... 


My NT scan is tmro !!! 

I haven't heard from consultant or ought and that was supposed too be about 14 week so think of everything is okay with scan tmro I'll phone midwife and chase it up x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm going to chase up my scan appointment tomorrow. 


It sucks your still being sick :( I hope it doesn't last much longer :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I would Hun was iT NT scan ? 

Ano it does suck !! Lol was sick till 40 weeks with dd but by 11 weeks it had lifted too just been sick if I didn't eat or smelt summet horrid lol x


----------



## charlie00134

I've had my NT scan today. I've been moved forward a day so I'm now due same day as you Zoie. My NF measurement was about 1.4mm or something, they said it means I'm looking like I'll be low risk. When I first went in baby was stood on it's head so I had to go back out to drink more water which then turned baby around. Still didn't get very good pictures because baby was being awkward. Everytime the tech went to grab a pic they kicked and moved lol.
Had my fly jab too today so I've got an achey arm. Other than that I'm pretty good.


----------



## bettybee1

Awwww glad everything was okay Charlie !!!!! And the nt fold was 1.4 that's great !! 

Have mine in the morning so nervous lol used my Doppler this morning and 1st time I had a really good listen too babies HB :) 

At 9+5 I was measuring 10 weeks so hoping am still ahead so they put me forward a little :) lol xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Wish I'd thought to ask for a picture when they were doing headstands, my little Batty.


----------



## Frustrated1

So glad your NT scan went well Charlie. Mine is on 30 Dec and I'm already nervous about it. Good luck with yours today Betty. Make sure you post some pics. Zoie, do you have a date for your scan yet?


----------



## bettybee1

Everything was fine they saw something and thought it was a second sac :/ I was like no way coz I have had several scans she was adiment tho but someone else came in and said it was nothing sinister but did look like a second sac ! 

Anyway my nt fold was 1.9mm which is good !!! Baby was jumping all over I was measring nearly a week ahead but because it's ivf there keeping me at the same dates ! 

Picture is in my profile pic xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Wow, crazy your measuring so far ahead. How exciting


----------



## bettybee1

I know it is crazy lol baby is huge ! Tummy and head haha!!! Think it's a boy !!! X


----------



## Frustrated1

Amazing how you can see the shape of the mouth and nose so clearly!


----------



## bettybee1

Ano Is truly amazing feeling blessed :D !!! Well part from this horrid sickness can't keep ought down yet I have gained 2 kilo wtf lol xx


----------



## Frustrated1

I am dreading weighing myself. The last time I checked I'd put on 5lbs. I've gone from having a relatively flat tum to what looks like a massive load of flab. Absolutely hate it and can't wait for it to firm up into a proper bump. It doesn't help that the IVF consultant told me to stop running so I've no way of keeping the weight off :-( (I.e. I think the weight gain is lack of exercise rather than the baby). Am going to have to start again once I get past 12 weeks.


----------



## charlie00134

I've gained 1.8kg so far I'm at risk of passing 100kg this pregnancy, eep! 
I can't wait for my next scan, baby will look a lot more baby like I hope.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Still no scan date!! I never got a chance to ring them I had a manic day and by the time I had a minute it's was too late! I'm going to ring them Monday and make sure they give me a date!. 

Glad both of your scans went well. X


----------



## bettybee1

Asif zoie !!! Yeah I would phone them hunnie ! Xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Hey bettybee! So happy to see you got your bfp!!! Congrats! How far along are u?


----------



## bettybee1

Hi !! Hunnie how are you ? 
I private messed u abit ago :) 

Am nearly 13weeks hunnie :) 

My 3rd cycle finally took I was on 1200mg progestrone and 6mg estrogen & aspirin think this is why it worked :) 

Where are you in cycles wise? Xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Oh i never saw that sorry! I wondered what had happened with your third cycle! I had ET today. Cycle 3 has been amazing!!! Two blasts transferred - grade 5ab and 4ab and we have 8 frozen blasts too! Mild ohss. Did u have a blast put back? Can't believe you are so far along! So happy for u! I'm on estradiol and progesterone im this time xx


----------



## bettybee1

Wow that's amazing you may get twinnes :) ekk 8 frozen that's brilliant !!! 


Erm no we had a 2 day transfer off 2x 4cell grade 1's because we egg shared my reciepnt got most off the mature eggs lol and I got only 4 mature ones all fertilized but my blast was 3bc so could t freeze 

But my lady didn't get pregnant but she had 2 frozen !! 


I really hope this is it for you hunnie at least you have Xmas off now am guessing too chill out :) you going too test early? X


----------



## highhopes2013

Omg can't believe how that worked out for you...meant to be!!!

Yeah got the next two weeks off to rest. Got mild ohss and it's meant to get worse if I get pregnant! Not sure about testing early, will see how I feel over the next few days. Otd is 2nd jan. Sounds crazy but i dont wana test in 2013 it has felt like such a toigh year so many bad things happened that it feels like a bad omen xx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah maybe wait it out ? 

Well I started with bad ohss !! Coz of 40+follies it got worse and worse then at 5 weeks pregnant it all went away ! And my scan showed my ovaries were complealty normal !!! When consultant came in too look he said he's never seen someone have soo many eggs and follicles and then too have really normal ovaries with no effect that I had even had ivf !!!!!!!! So this backed my theory off my own body returning too normal too quick after ec therefore bringing af on I Turkey believe the estrogen is why am pregnant coz nothing else was different !!! I had top grade embies each cycle 

This cycle I had day (2) ones lol !!!! Funny isn't but I refused too pay an extra 400 too goto blast I said too my hubby they will probley do better in me the. The dish !!! 

But my transfer was lovely aswell they were so gentle and took there time doing it at the other clinic it was rushed and the tube was pushed in too hard and needed another etc !! lol xx


----------



## highhopes2013

What were your ohss symptoms? My tummy is v bloated, I'm v gassy, get full really quickly, upper abdomen feels squished, get tired v easily, can't get comfy in any one position for too long as tummy feels weird.

That's amazing your ovaries were normal. I had 19 eggs and my right ovary was massive. Apparently my ovaries are so enlarged they have practically joined together, there is no gap between them. Surprised they went ahead with the transfer! But I haven't had bad symptoms - no nausea, vomiting, headaches or diarrhoea and my ovaries have started to shrink so I think they aren't too worried.

Wow you got a bfp with a day 2 transfer? Sounds like it was meant to be! How many embies did they put back in? I've got two blastos on board...c'mon twins!!!

Any morning sickness? Are u showing yet? I have a bloated belly from the ohss so look pregnant already! Xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Finally I have a scan date!

It's January 2nd I'll be 14 weeks then but at least I'm going to actually going to get a scan!.


----------



## bettybee1

High- I had bad bloating etc no other major symtoms justs extremely uncomfortable and looked very bloated !! 

Yea 2day transfer never had any embies stop growing in other cycles so it was worth the risk ! I had 2 put back !!! 

I have actually heard good success rates with day2 transfers after researching !! 

I have very bad morning sickness !!! Iam puking most off the day and feel terrible lol still !! It seems too be getting worse not better !! Although I started weening of luetul support at 10weeks and now have nearly stopped so wondering if that's why ? 

I have gained 6 pound don't know how my tummy is very bloated I can feel my womb about 4-5cm above pubic bone :) 


Zoie- that's fantastic about your scan glad it came through finally ! Bet your glad you had your 11 week scan !!! 

Are you having a private gender scan ? How come you haven't done the NT scan any reason or would you rather not know ? X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I also has success with a 3 day transfer :) x

I'm not doing the NT because I wouldn't do the CVS testing or any other test along those lines. So if my scan and bloods came back high risk it would ruin the rest of my pregnancy with worrying. I read a passage in a book that explained the tests and the risks of them I wouldnt do it. So I've opted out. x


----------



## charlie00134

I've had the NT done so I know I'm low risk. I wouldn't have the needle test I'd just prepare myself for the chance.


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah same here I wouldn't have the amino but I would pay private for the new harmony test that's the same accuracy as the cvs ! 

I would want too know if baby had triosomy13&18 becoz I wouldn't continue with pregnancy as they can't survive after birth , if I was high risk of Downsydrome I would defiantly continue ! 

How's everyone feeling ?? 

Am still been sick , headachy , yacky blahhhh!!! lol xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm alright, fairly bad heartburn and getting some stretching pains but thars it. Oh and a sore back. Early finish today, yey!


----------



## bettybee1

That's not too bad then Hun !!! 

Yeah am off till 6th January now :0 !!!! How lucky am I although I have a mountain of uni work too tackle !!! Boo hoo!!! 

When's your 20week scan Charlie ? You think u will get one inbetween ? Xx


----------



## charlie00134

It's the 13th Feb, I'd really like to have one around 16 weeks but it really depends on whether I can justify the cost to myself.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I feel like I've pop the past few days! My belly feels huge at the bottom!.

I'm going to get one at about 17 weeks / 17 and a half weeks I think I can wait that long after my 14 week scan lol.


----------



## highhopes2013

Congrats to you all...sounds like you are all pregnant? Hopefully I am too! Testing on 2nd jan.


----------



## highhopes2013

Hey ladies...any of you had ohss? Betty I think u said u did? Did it come back before u got bfp? I'm 3 days away from POAS and yesterday felt ohss coming back.


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah it came back a little when I got bfp but disappeared very quickly !! 

TEST!!!!!!! :) x


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm scared to test!


----------



## bettybee1

It's the only way too know :D !! What dpo r you xx


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm 9dp5dt today. Meant to test on 2nd jan. feeling a bit better now, he a rough night with ohss but it seems to have eased off.


----------



## FirstTry

highhopes2013 said:


> I'm 9dp5dt today. Meant to test on 2nd jan. feeling a bit better now, he a rough night with ohss but it seems to have eased off.

At this point, I think the test will be pretty accurate. I got this BFP on a FRER at 3 or 4dp5dt and then kept testing to make sure it got darker over the next few days (with my miscarriage it didn't get darker). Use a FRER, if you have one, as they seem to be the most sensitive. However, at this point, a less sensitive test should work too. 

But if a BFN would ruin your New Years Eve, maybe wait until tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks! Will wait till the new year, 2013 has been a tough year with mc and bfn so don't want to test till 2014...not long to go!


----------



## charlie00134

I tested pos on a pound shop test 8dp5dt, I was neg at 7dp5dt


----------



## highhopes2013

Congrats in your bfp!


----------



## bettybee1

defo tests your 14dpo how did you wait that long ?!!!!!!!!!!!

no spotting or anything ? must be a good sign am sure on your last cycle you spotted earler /. ??


----------



## highhopes2013

Yeah I had spotting by now last time! No spotting this time. Gna wait till at least tmrw to test. DH wants to wait till OTD which is weds.


----------



## bettybee1

YOU CANT WAIT TILL WED!!! Tmro test tmro lol xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Lol I will see if I can talk DH into it xx


----------



## highhopes2013

DH really doesn't want to test early! I'm scared its gna be a bfn now - had a to yvred spot of dark red blood when I wiped this morning :(


----------



## bettybee1

Urghhh I hope the spotting means nothing !! 

How come he doesn't want you too test ? It's 15dpo ? Most OTDs are 14dpo xxxx


----------



## highhopes2013

I freaked out and did a test...BFP!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations!


----------



## bettybee1

Wahoooooo congratulations !!!! Do we get pictures lol :) xxxx


----------



## highhopes2013

I've done two tests now! How do I upload pics?! Xx


----------



## bettybee1

Goto post reply and scroll down you will see manage attachments then upload Hun ekkkkk xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay highhopes congratulations! :happydance: 

Don't worry about the spotting I had a weeks worth of medium to heavy spotting for a week when AF should have been due and my baby is all good :D


----------



## FirstTry

highhopes2013 said:


> I freaked out and did a test...BFP!!!

Woo hoo!!! Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks! Need to log onto my laptop will do that later. So excited to be joining the bfp club!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

How soon did you ladies start feeling symptoms? I've been exhausted, burpy, craving salty stuff, bit weepy and had some nausea.


----------



## highhopes2013

My boobs feel ginormous too!


----------



## Frustrated1

I didn't really have many symptoms and even at 13 weeks don't really feel any different to normal! I've been tired and occasionally felt dizzy, although that happened more in the early weeks. The only thing I've had consistently is period type pain/cramping. How far along are you now HighHopes. Oh, I was very bloated from all of the IVF drugs and much bigger at 8 weeks than I am now, but that has settled down now.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I didn't have any symptoms at all really until 7 weeks then I got nausea but only for about two.

Now I've got bloated belly and if I get hungry baby lets me know by making crazy nauseous and MS


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm 4+5 today so very early days. Maybe my symptoms are all just from the PIO shots? Having some weird pinchy type pains on my left side too.


----------



## highhopes2013

How long did it take for the IVF drug-induced bloat to settle down? It's making me feel very uncomfortable! And for some reason it feels worse in the evenings...? Did any of you notice that?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had a similar thing my clinic said it's just your ovaries waking up to produce progesterone or something like that :) I remember worrying about it but it's normal xx

As for IVF drug bloat I never had any bloating for my whole cycle I was really lucky x


----------



## highhopes2013

I guess when we've been TTC for so long and been through so much along the way we worry about everything once we get that BFP! Just want to fast forward to the second trimester.


----------



## Frustrated1

My bloating didn't start to go down until about 10 weeks and didn't really go until I stopped taking progesterone. Apparently it's a common side effect of the drug. I found that drinking lots of water and probiotic yoghurt drinks helped. At your stage my main symptoms were dizziness, tiredness and cramps/pinching on both sides.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

You will be in the second tri before you know it, it only seems like 5 minutes ago I got my BFP. I found after 8 weeks time went in the blink of an eye. :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Think I'm going to have a few extra scans for my own peace of mind...will happily pay for them if I can't get them on the nhs. Our EPU promised us an early scan since we had a mc last time.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had an 6 week scan at the EPU and it was great for putting my mind at ease. Definitely get one if you can. X


----------



## highhopes2013

Did you have to be referred by your GP or did you contact the EPU directly?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had to have a GP referral but some hospitals are diffrent and just let you self refer. 

I just spoke to my GP over the phone x


----------



## FirstTry

highhopes2013 said:


> How long did it take for the IVF drug-induced bloat to settle down? It's making me feel very uncomfortable! And for some reason it feels worse in the evenings...? Did any of you notice that?

My pregnancy was an FET, so only progesterone to blame, but I was bloated the entire time on PIO. At 6 weeks, I was so bloated that my coworker asked if I was pregnant!


----------



## bettybee1

hope everyone is good :) 

had my gender scan today were having a little BOY!!!! xxxx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations bettybee! I find out in 8 days, I'm very giddy.


----------



## highhopes2013

Bettybee that's fab news! Congrats! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awwww Betty congrats yay for a little boy :D


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies - Glad you're all doing well and all the little people are doing good. How are you all feeling?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm a-ok at the moment apart from some winter sniffles. 
How are you doing? I hope time is flying x


----------



## MishC

I'm good cheers. I had my operation on Monday so I now have both fallopian tubes removed.

I seem my consultant on Tuesday to have my baseline scan and will hopefully be starting the IVF up in around 2 weeks time with the long protocol.


----------



## charlie00134

You're finally getting moving! Yey! I hope the operation went well for you


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Mish I'm glad the ball is finally rolling! Fingers crossed for your cycle!! Xx


----------



## Frustrated1

Congratulations Betty! A boy will be wonderful. Given that we all had the same number of eggs, wouldn't it be funny if we all ended up with boys! I think we will stay team yellow so I have a surprise to look forward to at the end of all that hard work, but who knows!

Mish - am so pleased that you are finally able to restart. The best of luck with your cycle. Do let us know how it goes. 

HighHopes - I think we may have been on the same thread in April-June time of last year when I was in Hong Kong waiting to start my first cycle. Congrats on your BFP.

AFM, we got our Down's combined screening test back today and we only have a 1 in 40,000 chance of having a child with Downs. Given I'm a bit older than the rest of you I'm delighted with that!


----------



## MishC

Glad its all going good for you guys i'm happy for you. To be honest I didn't think i'd log back into this little group because you're all so far ahead of me now but I like that I kinda know you a little bit.


----------



## bettybee1

glad your operation went well :) !!!! mich!!! hope you start very soon :)

thanks ladies looking forward to when you all have your gender scans !!!!

i still cant believe am having a boy !!!!! its going to be so different compared to lillah :)xxxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Well I'm ages away from a gender scan but I do have my 6 week viability scan this thurs! Getting nervous!

It's great Betty u will have one of each!


----------



## bettybee1

good luck for thursday ekkk maybe twinnies :) !!!!!


got my nt results today aswelll 1:100,000 think thats pretty good xx


----------



## Frustrated1

bettybee1 said:


> good luck for thursday ekkk maybe twinnies :) !!!!!
> 
> 
> got my nt results today aswelll 1:100,000 think thats pretty good xx

Wow, and I thought mine was good at 1:40,000! Congrats Betty, that's fab.

Good luck with your scan High hopes


----------



## bettybee1

well i had to get mine over the phone coz they never got sent out and at 1st i thought she said 1:100 i was like what that bad she was like no not 100 .... 100,000 i was like phewww!!!! felt quite relieved as i know the blood test picks up the other 2 trismoies aswell! i think when i was preg with lillah my risk was 1:150,000 
its helped me relax a little more anyway xx


----------



## charlie00134

My risk was 1:100,000 too :D


----------



## bettybee1

looking forward to hearing about your scan tmro x


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks, I'm really excited. I don't mind what we have but if it's a girl I'm going to have a fight on my hands with my step-daughter to prevent tutus and pink pink pink lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Can't wait to hear what your having tomorrow soo exciting!!!

How quick has the last 4 MONTHS gone!!!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

It's gone quick but it feels forever since my bfp! It's weird.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Same for me Charlie!! It seems like another lifetime ago going for injection teach, down regging and baseline scans!

This time in 2016 we will most likely be doing it all over again!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Just had my scan...it's twins! I'm in shock!!! X


----------



## Frustrated1

Oh my god, how exciting! I hope you have a big house. You will need two of everything! 

Re the next lot of IVF, can you take the meds whilst breast feeding? I'd like to try again about 6 months after this one is born given I'm getting on a bit in years and would like to have three or four :haha:

I'm hoping we can just use our frozen embies next time so hopefully it will be easier on the mind and body!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Omg highhopes yay congratulations!!!!! Fantastic news!! Twins are twice the fun!

Frustrated I'm not sure if you can take the drugs while breast feeding? Hmmmm consultant would know I'm sure


----------



## bettybee1

congrats highhopes twinnes yeaaaahhhh xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks ladies! I'm finding it hard to take it in...twins is amazing! Scary but amazing! 

Any of you ladies having twins on here? X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think you may be the first set of twinsies here! Singleton for me

Hoping for twins next time :haha:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm a singleton too although I'd have loved twins. Found out two interesting things yesterday. I have an anterior placenta which explains why I struggled to get an early doppler result and could mean I feel movement less and later :(. And second thing, we're having a girl! We'd hoped for a boy but after a moment of disappointment, followed by guilt, we're happy for anything, just makes shopping harder.


----------



## MishC

Highhopes - That's excellent news I bet you're thrilled!

Frustrated - I cant imagine they'll let you take IVF meds when BF. You cant even take ibuprofen or other simple medicines. Also I think they'll make you wait a year before letting you start IVF again. Doctors usually advise giving your body a rest for a year but I could be wrong.

Charlie - Congratulations on a little girl! 

Well I found out I start my injections again on 2/2 so not long now. Its with the view to do egg collection w/c 3/3 so that will put me about 6 months behind you guys if it works. Also they have agreed to put back 2 embryos which was good news :)


----------



## bettybee1

charlie congrats on TEAM PINK !!!! girls are fab !!!!

dont worry i had an anterior placenta with lillah and this time and i felt movement regulary from about 18-20 weeks which normal for 1st time baby !!!! the only thing i think is abit different is that they dont get as strong till a tad later but am telling you by 25 week you will be feeling them keeping you awake in the night haha

dont feel guilty about wanting a certian sex i was hoping for another girl !!! so when they said boy at 1st i felt nothing lol but then became very exited :) 
xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congrats again Charlie, don't feel bad about a little disappointment right after hearing. I think I'll be a little disappointed too if they say we are having a boy DH will be a little disappointed if they say girl but doesn't mean we will love our babies any less it's totally normal when you have your heart set on something.

Mish yay for start date!!! Maybe you will be the second off us to have twinsies!!! 

I'm having some bladder pain, my urine was tested twice and came back normal. It's like a sharpe ache in my lower stomach that goes down close to my vagina, I'm only in discomfort after I've emptied my bladder and it's not after every time I've been to the loo. I mentioned it to my midwife and she wasn't concerned at all she said if it gets worse see my GP.....


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck mish! FC this is your lucky cycle.

I'm 6+4 and my symptoms are getting worse! Queasiness is awful and I'm exhausted all the time! Im trying not to moan as I've been hoping and praying to get pregnant for 3.5 years. When did symptoms ease up for you ladies?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: Its really an awful feeling and I kept telling myself not to moan I tried desperately to get pregnant for 6 years but it really is the most horrible feeling!.

Mine got BAD at 7 weeks stayed like that until 10 and a half weeks. I had no sickness just awful nausea. It started getting better after 11 weeks but it was only last week when I started to feel human again and be able to eat properly. I feel really good now with the occasional heaving at bad smells.

x


----------



## highhopes2013

Gosh that's quite a long time to feel crap!!! It really isn't fun at all! Feel quite useless and unable to do anything. Know I'm supposed to stay active but the thought of going for a walk makes me want to cry lol


----------



## highhopes2013

Your bladder pain doesn't sound good. How u feeling today? X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

The whole healthy eating and exercising thing went completely out of the window, I napped in my spare time and eat what I could when I could even if it was on the unhealthy side!.

I feel fine now, it comes and goes. It seems a few ladies in the second trimester have experienced the same thing to find nothing wrong with them no infection or anything. I'm going to up my water intake and see if that makes a difference at all.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm picking up a bit more about her being a she as I've started looking at baby clothes and actually bought some bits today, multi coloured ones.


----------



## bettybee1

high hopes - am still feeling tired and been sick everyday ! ihave noticed that nausua is easing a little it was 24/7 before !!! also my appetite has kind off disappeared now where as 1st trimester i was starving lolxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Wow thought it was meant to get a lot easier in the second trimester! Did your clinics give you any advice on DTD? Mine have said nothing but we've abstained so far but not sure how long to leave it...?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We were told to wait until after my confirmation scan which was at 8 weeks when they discharged me.

But DTD at any time won't hurt your babies, I think it was more to make sure your ovaries have settled completely? I don't know for sure but we waited until 8 weeks :) x


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks zoie, my clinic didnt say anything at all so I just wondered!


----------



## bettybee1

Sex is safe along as you arn't bleeding or having an infection I've been having sex all the way ivfs and this pregnancy :)xx


----------



## Frustrated1

we managed to wait for 6 weeks, but that was long enough! Whatever the pregnancy hormones have done DTD has been even more fabulous since being pregnant than it normally is. I jokingly said to OH that i'd like to be pregnant all of the time if that's the effect. Saying that, things seemed to have returned more to normal in the second Trimester :blush:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I wish that was the same for me I have NOOO sex drive at all I haven't since becoming pregnant!!.

I've started to feel little like popping feeling! I know it's not gas, it's the start of baby kicks :cloud9:


----------



## MishC

I love reading this thread its such a happy thread.

Highhopes - When I had Elissa I had severe sickness from 7 to 13 weeks. I lost a lot of weight, couldn't eat, smells made me sick, some noises made me sick, it was just awful! Then I got severe itchiness which caused me to scratch down to my ankle bone and cause scarring on my back which was super painful. Actually i'll stop there, my pregnancy with my daughter was horrific i'm wondering why im wanting to do it again lol!

I'd say just DTD when ever you feel ready.

How long were you all on the hormone support after you got you positive tests??

I worked out i'll take a pregnancy test on (or around) 21st March so i'll know if it's worked or not and on 4th April i'll have a scan to find out what's going on in there. All in all its not long away really now.


----------



## bettybee1

mich- hope your cycle is going well :) ..... i started weening of my LP support at 10weeks and was fully stopped by 13 weeks !!!!! alothough i was on 1200mg progestrone and 8mg estrogen so i did some weening of estrogen at 7weeks then progestrone weening started at 10weeksxxx


----------



## MishC

Ladies i'm terrible with names and I've forgotten what you're all called, Is there any chance you could let me know your name again (and if you're on team blue, pink or yellow)


----------



## Frustrated1

*Mich* I was on progesterone suppositories, aspirin and the dreaded Fragmin injections until 12 weeks. I had my last injection on Christmas Day! I then gradually weaned myself off the progesterone over the next week. It's so lovely to not have to bother with meds anymore. Nobody told me that I'd have 12 weeks of injections after Egg Collection! I thought the only injections were for stimulation. For someone with a bad needle phobia, it was a nightmare. My stomach was black from bruises by the time we finished. Even the nurses were feeling sorry for me!

On a separate note, I've now put on 12lbs and am feeling incredibly fat. It can't be the pregnancy, so I must just be overeating. Went for a four mile run this morning. Hopefully running and aqua aerobics will slow down this dreadful weight gain. According to a website I looked at last week, I should only have put on 4-5 lbs by now :-(


----------



## MishC

The Fragmin injections are just awful aren't they. I had to have them after I had my daughter! I put over a stone on by the time I was 14 weeks and I couldn't fit into any of my clothes. I was huge right from the beginning. All in all I put 3 stone on and only had a 6lbs baby. I wouldn't worry about the weight I found it was all fluid and it went fairly quick.


----------



## bettybee1

i took fragmin with my 2nd ivf didnt bother me though you have too hold loads of pressure on afterwards you dont brusie :)

am on asprin though till 36weeks sick of the taste off it !!!!

fustrated dont worry i was only 9.5 stone start off with lillah by 13 weeks i was 11 stone :0 !!!!!1
you cant help it most off it will be extra fluid etc !!! my bum was huge at 15weeks and i had strech marks on !!

this time i put on 6 pound by 13 week i wieghed my self yesteerday and ive lost it again !!!! x


----------



## Frustrated1

Betty, that's a coincidence as I was 9 and 1/2 stone to start with. Am now just under 10 and 1/2 stone. Great that you haven't put on so far. I need to stop snacking and up my exercise. Will try to take the dog for a long walk on the days I don't run. 

16 weeks today. I can't believe it's only 24 weeks until our lives change forever! Am going to look at baby furniture tomorrow as I'm in London for the day. Have seen a lovely white sleigh cot online. Hope it looks as good in the flesh!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was so lucky that my trigger was my last injection!

I've lost a total of 18lbs this pregnancy! I've got plenty of reserves left though :haha: My trousers fit better on my legs than they did pre pregnancy! I have to put a bobble through the button wholes now though!


----------



## Frustrated1

Well I'm partly envious - envious of the weight loss but not the morning sickness if that's what caused it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've not really had any morning sickness, just nausea and food aversions!, but I've always lost weight quickly when I don't eat a lot of junk ... but I love JUNK :haha: but trying to eat well for baby's sake :)

I'm hoping to loose another 15 - 20 lbs by the end of the pregnancy. My BMI will still put me at overweight at that!


----------



## bettybee1

yeah if bmi is high your not meant too put on much !!!

i think my loss or staionary is from sickness stilll :( xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think my BMI is like 32/33 right now

My mum was the same in all of her pregnancies, the weight just drops off :/

It sucks your still being sick!, is it still bad?. I was sick today in the middle of town I was feeling queezy from the bus into the city centre, Loads of people where staring! DHs response was cant you hold it in until you get the a toilet :dohh:


----------



## Frustrated1

I thought it was Thursday today... So I'm not quite 16 weeks yet. Here's my 15 week and 6 day bump.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Frustrated1

Missed your post above, so sorry to hear you were sick in the middle of town. That must have been awful. It happened to me once in the middle of a tube station and was really embarrassing as it was at night and everyone clearly thought I must be drunk, but I have a bad back and the pain was so bad that night it made me throw up!


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry there's still sickness going through the thread. I'm getting ibs type issues but as I have mild ibs I'm fairly used to it. 17 weeks today only 23 more to go. My stealth bump is pushing closer to the surface through the fat at last, you still can't see it but I can feel it's there.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was sick again today, I think I've got a mild cold I have the sniffles and can't stop sneezing I think it's made my tum really sensitive more that than the pregnancy anyway. DH didn't clean the dog poop up this morning and I had to step over it on my way in this afternoon :/ I just couldn't stop myself throwing up! Lucky for me my stomach was pretty empty anyway.

I think people just assume your drunk when you throw up in public! I need a sign that says I'm not drunk I'm Pregnant!!


----------



## charlie00134

At least it should be too long before we have those signs, big baby bumps lol!


----------

